# Raw 10/01/2012 Discussion: Will AJ's parents please take her home?



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

wwe.com said:


> With an injured John Cena vehemently declaring he will be at Hell in a Cell, and WWE Champion CM Punk now finding himself in Ryback’s sights, what will happen on Monday’s Raw? Here are five key things to look for as the month of October rolls in with Raw episode 1,010.
> 
> 
> *What will Ryback do next?*​
> ...



*Will AJ have an answer to Heyman’s wedding proposal?*













> To most men, getting slapped in the face after asking a woman to marry you is a clear "no." But will Paul Heyman take AJ Lee’s slap to the face as a "no" to his marriage proposal? Just how determined is he in pursuing her?
> 
> As for AJ, technically she didn't say "no." Could she possibly be mulling over Heyman's offer? Certainly, they'd make quite the power couple.


*Is Big Show done making a statement?*












> Well, that didn’t take long. On Raw, Big Show returned and decimated big Brodus Clay and Tensai. On SmackDown, he knocked out Randy Orton to become the No. 1 contender to the World Heavyweight Championship.
> 
> With his sights now set on World Heavyweight Champion Sheamus, what will The World's Largest Athlete do next? Will he be content knowing it's only a matter of time before he challenges for the World Title? Will he continue to destroy any and all who stand in his way?



*Is Team Hell No’s time running out?*








> Last week on Raw, the newly formed Team Rhodes Scholars attacked the WWE Tag Team Champions, Team Hell No. Then in a Tag Team Tournament that kicked off on SmackDown, Team Rhodes Scholars found themselves firmly in the championship hunt after claiming the first victory in the ongoing tournament.
> 
> Considering their anger issues, is Team Hell No's time at the top ticking? Will Dr. Shelby's treatment help them stick together? With a target now on their backs, how will the WWE Tag Team Champions respond?



*Will Punk be looking for payback against Cena?*












> After John Cena was attacked once already by WWE Champion CM Punk earlier this month in a Falls Count Anywhere Match against Alberto Del Rio, Cena came prepared last week, wielding a lead pipe ... and he didn't hesitate to use it against the WWE Champion.
> 
> Cena has already declared he will be at Hell in a Cell. But, is he only engaging in wishful thinking? Will he be ready to compete at Hell in a Cell? How will Punk respond to last week’s vicious attack?



We were certainly left with a cliffhanger last week with the Punk/Ryback staredown. That brings up the question of when and where is that match going to take place? I do believe Cena will be ready to go inside Hell In A Cell but in the meantime Ryback posing a threat to Punk is intriguing to say the least.


----------



## Jobberwacky (Feb 3, 2012)

First ever first :cheer 

:fpalm

Looking forward to tonight. I guess. We'll see i suppose. May be no Cena so that's a big plus, but he may be replaced by Ryback, hmmm, not sure about that one.


What's going on with MNF?


----------



## DrugFreeGeorge (Sep 7, 2012)

Punk and Heyman. That is all.

-DFG


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Punk vs. Ryback. Joy.


----------



## Warren Zevon (Dec 15, 2011)

Hopefully Ryback gives Punk a beatdown and the match ends in no contest, if they have a match. I'm doubting they'll even have a match just yet since both superstars are well protected. 

Looking forward to Team Hell No stealing the show as usual, hopefully they get a match or Bryan gets a singles match.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

PleasenoCenapleasenoCenapleasenoCenapleasenoCenapleasenoCenapleasenoCenapleasenoCenapleasenoCena

Pleasestaythefuckawaypleasestaythefuckawaypleasestaythefuckawaypleasestaythefuckawaypleasestaythefuckaway

Ahem.

I think building the whole show around a main event of Ryback/CM Punk would be swell and would be a solid band-aid to avoid resorting to bringing Cena to Oklahoma City, whether it be in-person or via satellite. Maybe WWE can... _experiment_ and see if their whole "Universe" falls apart with no Cena for an entire week. Yeah, right.

Is it weird that I'm actually looking forward to the very likely "reset button" treatment of a returning Jack Swagger? Maybe the main event goes down, Ryback's tearing Punk apart, Miz shows up and hits Ryback in the back of the head with his championship belt. Ryback is groggy for about five seconds, then turns around and sees Miz. Miz runs away and Ryback chases him. Earlier in the night, Jim Ross was on commentary as he's being celebrated by everybody and at one point he makes an innocent comment about CM Punk being a not-so-nice guy. Punk goes apeshit with Ryback now gone thanks to Miz, and grabs JR from the announcers' table and throws him into the ring. Punk threatens JR physically while Ross stands up for himself to the cheers of the adoring OKC crowd. Suddenly, Jack Swagger~! shows up and saves Ross from the evil Punk! End of show.

Or maybe Cena will return and hit Punk with a funny-looking pipe again.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

DAT RYBACK. I'm intrigued to say the least, more so about whether they'll actually go through with him and leave Cena off the show or panic and pull a via satellite on us lol. We shall see.


----------



## apokalypse (Mar 13, 2005)

why push Ryback to quick and it will be the fall of Ryback along with WWE...


----------



## blur (Sep 6, 2012)

The most thing that's important to me about this week's RAW is that I'm hoping the meme version comes out this week too.


----------



## Evil Peter (Jul 26, 2012)

As usual the interest for me is seeing what happens around Punk and Heyman.

And it's with almost morbid curiosity I'm looking forward to the Punk vs Ryback storyline since I just don't see any outcome of that that either doesn't cheapen the HIAC match (which is a type of match that needs people to look really strong going into it) or disrupts Rybacks momentum. Not that I care the least about the latter but I can still think rationally around things I don't like.

I also hope they learn to balance Team Hell No better so they don't just flat out kill it by overdoing the whole thing.


----------



## bw281 (Oct 17, 2008)

I may tune in tonight. It will be another boring raw.


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

Looking forward to it because I missed last weeks Raw and when I watched it on youtube it was very enjoyable. May do that again but I'll give it another chance live this week.


----------



## Figure4Leglock (Aug 18, 2010)

Tag Team division is one to watch and of course im eager to see if Ryback/Punk Segment at the end of RAW last week was just a random encounter.

RAW should be great


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

why are they even bothering previewing AJ/Heyman stuff? Is another Vickie crap where they drop it completely (even though they previewed it) or they actually going to do something with it?


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Okay probably no Cena but instead we get Big Show. Thank you WWE.

Edit: Anyone else think The Ryback is going to grab a mic tonight?


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

SonoShion said:


> Okay probably no Cena but instead we get Big Show. Thank you WWE.


yeah supposedly WWE are going to focus alot on Big Show/Sheamus tonight.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Why arent they saying anything about the JR appreciation night anyway? Post Raw?


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

Only looking forwaard to seeing what they do with Ryback tonight and Punk


----------



## BANKSY (Aug 21, 2011)

FEED ME RAW


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

They're going to get killed by Bears/Cowboys.


----------



## Shawn Morrison (Jan 14, 2011)

things i want to happen

1. Interaction between Ryback/Punk/Heyman and some sort of match/angle to conclude it.

2. Kane/Bryan to steal the show as usual, and get bad ratings again just so i can remind myself again how many shits i give about the ratings 

3. Cm Punk's promos, gold as usual.

4. Swagger/Jim Ross. forgot this was supposed to be their show. I don't mind Swagger getting a push as long as he gets some interesting personality turned on. 

5. What will Big Show do? WMD Sheamus obviously.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

> - The official website for the Chesapeake Energy Arena indicates that WWE Legends and Hall of Famers will be present for the Jim Ross Appreciation Night festivities at RAW tonight.


Read more at http://www.lordsofpain.net/news/wwe..._JR_Appreciation_JBL.html#47YxVAwAC3tCScWL.99

it will be interesting to see if any of these guys show up on TV.


----------



## Korvin (May 27, 2011)

The main thing that I don't care about is Big Show. Sorry Big Show, I supported you when most others didn't but i'm just totally bored of you. The "Punch to the face by a giant who will lose in the end" is just old for me. It would be like Jericho coming back and still having that bitter heelish attitude. It is played out.

Punk/Heyman and what they may do with Ryback after last weeks cliffhanger interests me. The Jim Ross and Swagger (assuming he will be returning tonight) homecoming interests me as well. I'll watch after I see the Cowboys defeat those Bears of course.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

So that means the usual suspects of Jim Duggan, Sgt. Slaughter etc. zzzzz

Anyway I'm genuinely interested to see what happens between Ryback/Punk


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

The Return of the Blood Eye


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

Well, seems to me Ryback really is the backup plan in case Cena can't go at the PPV.

Bad idea. 

But, hey. He's big. He has a good physique, and likes to rub baby oil all over himself.

All that equals a serious hardon for ol' :vince3


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

Punk will agree to face Cena at HIAC after AJ Lee threatens to put him in a match with Ryback at HIAC (not sure if it will be this week or next week).


----------



## truk83 (Jul 22, 2009)

Would love to see Miz interrupt the Jim Ross ceremony, and say that it is taking time from his MizTv. Jack Swagger better honor Ross, and this better help turn Swagger face, and set up a feud with The Miz.


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

I don't think is a good idea putting Ryback against Punk so fast. They are going to turn even more smarks against him.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

cavs25 said:


> I don't think is a good idea putting Ryback against Punk so fast. They are going to turn even more smarks against him.


IF there is a non-title match it won't end clean anyways. if it did all hell would break loose in the IWC.


----------



## Shawn Morrison (Jan 14, 2011)

JY57 said:


> Punk will agree to face Cena at HIAC after AJ Lee threatens to put him in a match with Ryback at HIAC (not sure if it will be this week or next week).


That isn't happening, whether Cena is injured or not, they aren't gonna indirectly show that Ryback is a harder challenge than John Cena. Plus its kind of a stupid reason to agree to a Hell In A Cell match, these type of matches, the reason should be something like 'I WANT to have a match with you so i can beat the crap out of you' Not 'I'm scared of this other guy despite having a 300 day title reign so i'm gonna chicken out and face you'.


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

Watching for Punk. If only Ryback could fuck off. Waste of space.


----------



## Pro Royka (Jul 2, 2012)

Gonna tune in to see Punk, shame I guess Ryback is gonna waste our time. Hope Barrett will do something good tonight, going against Mysterio will be cool. Bryan/Kane should be entertaining tho.


----------



## Jobberwacky (Feb 3, 2012)

FUCK, i'd managed to block Baby Grow out of my mind, damn, why can't he go away foreverrrrrr.

What's going on with Swagger? I'm missing something here?


----------



## Evil Peter (Jul 26, 2012)

Heyman should be able to say some fun things about Ryback. If you are an advisor to Lesnar Ryback can't be anything special as a physical monster.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

The JR appreciation may only be for the live crowd. Jack Swagger is advertised to return tonight thou. :cheer


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

Monday Night Football tonight is Chicago @ Dallas, which I do not care about *at all*. That being said, a new episode of Bad Girls Club does return tonight, so I will probably watch that. It is only an hour long though, so I will watch at least some of RAW tonight. Here is to hoping that WWE tries to pull out all the stops after the low rating last week.

If it is just more heel promo cause he's angry, interrupted by babyface who says shut-up which leads to the GM making a tag match main event, then I give the fuck up.


----------



## JD=JohnDorian (Feb 24, 2012)

Should be a good show this week, I would actually like to see Swagger return as a face I really feel he has a lot of potential.


----------



## gl83 (Oct 30, 2008)

JY57 said:


> why are they even bothering previewing AJ/Heyman stuff? Is another Vickie crap where they drop it completely (even though they previewed it) or they actually going to do something with it?



Well, to be fair there really wasn't much that happened last week from a storyline standpoint. Outside of the stuff with Punk, the only things that got advanced last week were the storyline with the Tag Team titles and on Smackdown with the World Heavyweight title. Besides this wouldn;t be the first time they did something like this. A month ago they previewed the Eve/Layla/Kaitlyn segment from Smackdown only to not mention it at all or do anything with it on Raw.




Shawn Morrison said:


> That isn't happening, whether Cena is injured or not, they aren't gonna indirectly show that Ryback is a harder challenge than John Cena. Plus its kind of a stupid reason to agree to a Hell In A Cell match, these type of matches, the reason should be something like 'I WANT to have a match with you so i can beat the crap out of you' Not 'I'm scared of this other guy despite having a 300 day title reign so i'm gonna chicken out and face you'.



The fact that Cena is injured might be how Punk will justify going against Cena rather than Ryback. Ryback is undefeated and has steamrolled through everyone he's been in the ring with, not to mention the look of fear that Punk had to close Raw last week. Then you got Cena who's coming off of surgery and won't be at 100%. Wrestling booking 101 says the Heel always goes after the easier, more injured target.


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

Cant wait for JR's appreciation night.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

http://www.wwe.com/shows/raw/2012-10-01/booker-t-moderates-world-championship-debate-26056107

*Booker T to moderate World Championship debate*












> Live on Raw tonight (8/7 CT on USA), SmackDown General Manager Booker T will moderate a RAWActive World Championship debate announcement between World Heavyweight Champion Sheamus and No. 1 contender Big Show at WWE Hell in a Cell, and members of the WWE Universe are invited to be part of the ceremony!
> 
> In a Tout posted earlier today, Booker T called upon members of the WWE Universe to tweet and Tout questions for both the champion and challenger — several of which will be selected and posed to the Superstars on-air tonight! According to Booker T, fans can submit their RAWActive inquiries using the hashtag #SheamusShow.
> 
> The World’s Largest Athlete won the right to face Sheamus at WWE Hell in a Cell Oct. 28 after defeating Randy Orton on Friday’s SmackDown. What will happen tonight when two of WWE’s most dominant super-heavyweights stand within feet of one another? How will they respond to the WWE Universe's assuredly provocative inquiries?


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

A debate? Why the fuck are they having a debate lol? Are they running for office? I bet it's all a ploy so Linda can come down and out-debate them in preparation for her Senate debates. Why not just call it a face to face or something? A debate makes it sound....dorky. Meh. I'm intrigued by how they're going to handle the whole RYBACK deal to say the least. I thought Raw was very enjoyable last week too so I hope they can keep that up. Punk was in great form and I'd also like to see that continue. I shall check this out in the morning. A Raw without John Cena.....or Triple H.....or Randy Orton....or Jericho....or HBK....or Edge.....or Austin.....or Rock.....have we ever had one of these before lol? I IZ SCURRED OF DA RESULTS.


----------



## superfudge (May 18, 2011)

Hope that pipe makes a return tonight.


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

Another debate lol


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

I'm not gonna read what'll happen. 
Don't want to ruin my excitement! :mark:


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

Ryback/Punk/Heyman has certainly got me interested!!

FEED ME MORE


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

Watching for The Ryback, Team Friendship (they are still Team Friendship goddammit) and the tag tourney. Wonder how they're gonna handle this deal with Punk and The Ryback, I'm guessing they stretch it for a week or two until Cena's ready to go. I don't think they'll have Punk end the streak as dominant heels are a no-no in WWE.


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

Oh great, another debate. And this one with a guy who you can barely understand and another who talks with mumbles.

Fantastic television.

:vince2


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

superfudge said:


> Hope that pipe makes a return tonight.


Looks like Kryptonite wonder how Cena had it on him and didnt collapse :


Hate the debate unless it ends like the arm wrestling match Mark Henry had with Kane during his Hall of Pain run. Actually excited for Raw, hoping to see what team Hell No do this week.


----------



## Hamada (Aug 17, 2008)

All I want is more AJ in those short shorts.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

> The WWE has also confirmed the Prime Time Players arrival for tonight's Monday Night Raw. They will face the former Champions, R-Truth and Kofi Kingston, in a first round match.


please be the end of Kofi & R-Truth. I will switch the game to this if I hear they break up.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Now that Kofi and Truth dont have the titles I see PTP winning. 

Tag team wrestling is back with actual tag teams. Watch ppl complain bout this in a week or two.


----------



## Jobberwacky (Feb 3, 2012)

A fucking debate? fpalm

Last time was passable because we had plenty of decent promos in there. Big Show + Sheamus, WTF are they thinking? I think they're trying to torture us for our sins guys  Hopefully there's not much talking going down :no:


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

The Prime Time Players HAVE to win that match and I agree that Kofi and Truth should then split as a team. Don't care what Truth does after but Kofi deserves a singles push.

A DEBATE!? Between two horrible, boring mic workers like Sheamus and Show? So glad I'm not watching live and can skip that tomorrow. It's like WWE want the ratings to be terrible.


----------



## DrowningFish (Jan 10, 2012)

Hopefully an appearance by the encore


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Ryback as the main pre-show news :mark:

Really looking foward for this RAW. It's JR's appreciation night right? 

You think Austin is making a return?


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

Heel said:


> The Prime Time Players HAVE to win that match and I agree that Kofi and Truth should then split as a team. Don't care what Truth does after but Kofi deserves a singles push.
> 
> A DEBATE!? Between two horrible, boring mic workers like Sheamus and *Show*? So glad I'm not watching live and can skip that tomorrow. It's like WWE want the ratings to be terrible.


I dislike them as well, but Big Show isn't horrible. Boring, maybe, but not horrible.


----------



## DratVanity (Oct 14, 2010)

Heel said:


> The Prime Time Players HAVE to win that match and I agree that Kofi and Truth should then split as a team. Don't care what Truth does after but Kofi deserves a singles push.


Truth needs to go back to ranting about spiders and being scared of heights.


----------



## R'Albin (Oct 4, 2011)

I'm actually quite pleased that Sheamus and Big Show are working together.I don't have to bother watching any of their matches or segments because I won't get angry at either of them winning or losing said matches. 

Should be a decent Raw, almost certain Punk will assault J.R verbally and/or physically.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Modern said:


> I dislike them as well, but Big Show isn't horrible. Boring, maybe, but not horrible.


True, Show is a life sucker, but can work the mic.


----------



## legendkiller316 (Jul 13, 2011)

I'm pretty sure WWE still don't know who Punk's opponent will be at HIAC. They hope Cena but are keeping the option of Ryback open in case he doesn't recover in time - they don't want to risk Cena picking up a more serious injury after all. If they're not sure what they're planning towards then it's unlikely to be a great build up, but hopefully I'm wrong.

I'm really looking forward to this RAW. More intrigued by what Punk does every week than I have been about any superstar for a while. Also interested in who Ryback will face. Surely as he beat the intercontinental champion easily last week, he gets a shot at that title? Or an even bigger one?

Tag team division is certainly looking up, too. And I think I can put up with more Kane and Daniel Bryan comedy antics for a few weeks yet - it's better than Santino/Hornswoggle nonsense. 

Can't say a debate between Big Show and Sheamus has me on the edge of my seat but they have to fill the three hours somehow. Hopefully it'll descend to violence quicker than most of them do.

Oh and any show with "The voice of the voice of the voiceless" Paul Heyman is bound to be worth watching!


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Cena will wrestle at Hell in a Cell. I don't doubt that at all.


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> True, Show is a life sucker, but can work the mic.


I don't understand this. How can you work the mic well if you suck the life out of an arena? Isn't a good mic worker a guy who can use the mic effectively and work the crowd into getting his desired reaction?


----------



## Dinobot (Sep 24, 2012)

I'm actually interested to see what they do with Swagger, if anything.


----------



## Evil Peter (Jul 26, 2012)

A debate between Sheamus and Big Show? What's next? A match between Michael Cole and JR (again)?


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

Big Show is getting huge babyface reactions in all the house shows since he came back in the last month. And he's a great mic worker. Show/Sheamus/Booker segment should be interesting, fresh interaction and the match between them can be like the great Show/Lesnar series with Show bumping for him with power moves.

Nothing to watch on this show, really nothing. Maybe what they're going to do with the status of Ryback. That's it.

The JR segment is probably going to be off-air, although I would like to see it on TV.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

Sheamus/Big Show debate = snooze fest

Two boring bland wrestlers. I'll be one happy man the day Fat Slow retires.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

SummerLove said:


> I don't understand this. How can you work the mic well if you suck the life out of an arena? Isn't a good mic worker a guy who can use the mic effectively and work the crowd into getting his desired reaction?


No, I don't think so, that would just be a person who's good at cutting promos/working the crowd. Show speaks good/properly on the mic and I don't see him mess up or look lost as far as I remember.


----------



## CHIcagoMade (Feb 28, 2009)

Bears game or RAW?

Decisions...decisions.


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> No, I don't think so, that would just be a person who's good at cutting promos/working the crowd. Show speaks good/properly on the mic and I don't see him mess up or look lost as far as I remember.


I see what you mean. He's a competent speaker, then, but not a good promo guy at all IMO.


----------



## Dean/Moxley (Sep 6, 2012)

Will Ambrose debut? (Someone had to do it.) Anyway, I am anxious to see the 'surprise' that JR stated recently. Also, I'm very curious to see what will happen with Swagger, and the Punk-Ryback situation.


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

I do not have any booze but I am looking to laugh. So tonight, I would like to see the following:
 Tensai complete with full entrance
 The Great Khali
 A Divas "match"


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

SKY YOYO - YOU GOT DA TIME?

Tensai's music ^ lol


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

Rock316AE said:


> Big Show is getting huge babyface reactions in all the house shows since he came back in the last month.


That's because he's been facing an actual great mic worker/personality.

Big Show is awful on the microphone. Sheamus is in the same boat. This "debate" is going to bomb hard.


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

Hammertron said:


> SKY YOYO - YOU GOT DA TIME?
> 
> Tensai's music ^ lol


Yup, everything about him is hilarious. The shitty theme, him hissing the whole match like he's steam powered, the fucking Sharpie on his face...dude is hilarious. :lol


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

Looking forward to this Ryback situation with Punk.


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

36 mins away, can't wait...


----------



## Pasab (Feb 2, 2011)

:cool2

This is surely Kaitlyn next to him.


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

Walk-In said:


> Yup, everything about him is hilarious. The shitty theme, him hissing the whole match like he's steam powered, the fucking Sharpie on his face...dude is hilarious. :lol


lmao srsly, his old fashioned out of shape in shape guy gut and horrible tattoos


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

*Here to see Team Hell No :yes and Ryback.
They've really caught my interest with Ryback. Surely WWE can't mess this up.*


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

Pasab said:


> :cool2
> 
> This is surely Kaitlyn next to him.


LOL @ that


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

*Wrestling Forum, let's play a game!*

Over/Under: 23.5

The number of times during the 3-hour television program that the word "Cena" is said by anyone (excluding commercials, including replays)


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Will probably miss the first hour. Hopefully nothing amazing happens lol.


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

Well this my first time watching raw in a month now. I can't tolerate 3 hours of it but I'm watching it today. Hopefully I stay up thru all three hours. Last time I watched it I felt like I was watching it for more than six hours and I changed the channel idk but this 3 hour thing is kinda killing it for me. lol


----------



## #MillionsOfDollas (Sep 13, 2012)

Im Really Wanting To See What The Big "Suprise" Was That JR Mentioned On Twitter......And I Hope Punk Kills Cena More On The Mic Without "Superman" Coming Out....LMFAOOOOO Oh And To See The PRIMETIME PLAYAS PICK UP THE WIN! #MILLIONSOFDOLLAS


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Pasab said:


> :cool2
> 
> This is surely Kaitlyn next to him.


*Very 1980s looking.*


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

Pasab said:


> :cool2
> 
> This is surely Kaitlyn next to him.


Husband. Material.


----------



## Dinobot (Sep 24, 2012)

Pasab said:


> :cool2
> 
> This is surely Kaitlyn next to him.



That shirt is beyond awesome.


----------



## Mysteriobiceps (Jan 31, 2012)

How do you know that Jack Swagger will show up tonight? But yeah Punk, Heyman, Ryback and Hell No are worth to see. STONE COLD ET IS GONNA WHOP SOME ASS!!


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Ah, they're having a world championship debate between Seamus and Big Show, eh? That's kind of funny considering not too long ago people were joking about the WWE dumbing their matches down to the point they become only verbal debates.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

i hope the show doesnt have a record low viewership all time like some places are saying it might have. even the attendance is apparently low. hopefully they do a solid show. im slightly intrigued by the whole jr appreciation night but i'm honestly not expecting anything out of the ordinary.


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

The big surprise.. Cena will show up tonight or Jerry Lawler will make an appearance. I prefer lawler tbh.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

If Austin is there, and makes a promo with Punk/Heyman.. :mark:


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

austin won't be there the fuck


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

HERE TO SHOW THE WHOLE WORLDDDDD


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

Austin is in Mexico doing Red Neck Island


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

I'm kinda lost. Isn't this JR's appreciation night? If it is, Austin is a slim but possible appearance.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Pasab said:


> :cool2
> 
> This is surely Kaitlyn next to him.







I approve of this! (Y)


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

NoyK said:


> I'm kinda lost. Isn't this JR's appreciation night? If it is, Austin is a slim but possible appearance.


no this is how shitty rumors start. austin is filming red neck island in mexico i think or some shit he's not showing up today.


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

Here we go!


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

Guns n Roses reference!`


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

RYBACK TIME


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Decent show plz.


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

just show Punk/Heyman and a possible Ziggler cash in, I would love it!!!


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

John Cena? More like Ugh Cena.


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

These promos can make even dry paint look epic.


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

I think people may be right about this show won't be watched by many tonight. This is a slow discussion thread.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

FEED HIM


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Ryback is a disappointment


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Huh. That's funny. I remember complete silence when the camera swiveled to Ryback at the end last week. Maybe I'm just losing my mind.


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

HERE WE GOOO

RECAP OMG OMG OMG 


>_>


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

Piped in cheers? :lmao


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

:lmao at the fake cheers. So sad.


----------



## Danjo1986 (Jun 7, 2008)

I hope Ryback talks like a human in promos. It'd be best if his in-ring persona is just him in the zone.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

yeah if it reaches 100 pages ill be impressed


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Fuckin' A. Only 8 pages? If Raw doesn't entertain me (lulz), you mofos better.


----------



## bigd5896 (May 30, 2009)

dan the marino said:


> Huh. That's funny. I remember complete silence when the camera swiveled to Ryback at the end last week. Maybe I'm just losing my mind.


its bc they cut the camera off for the live crowd so they didnt see it


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

I don't hate him, but I still can't believe they have Sheamus as the last guy to show up in the RAW Intro.


PUNK! YES, starts off good.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

1st time for Punk. Let's see if he comes out 3 times again.


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

Punk promo.


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

when are they gonna give ryback real pyros and stop faking them? just plays to part of the joke that is ryback,


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

Why are people anticipating a poorly watched show?


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

His cocaine and watches sweatshirt is back!


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

"That could only mean 1 thing, it's time for another long ass 3 hour RAW!" :lmao
Pretty much what it sounded like to me.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

dan the marino said:


> Huh. That's funny. I remember complete silence when the camera swiveled to Ryback at the end last week. Maybe I'm just losing my mind.


Apparently the live audience didn't see the last segment. They must've had to pipe something in on the recap.


----------



## JT Martin (Mar 18, 2012)

My how Punk has changed since last summer.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Amber B said:


> Fuckin' A. Only 8 pages? If Raw doesn't entertain me (lulz), you mofos better.


Get your popcorn.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

rybacks gonna come out and cut an intellectual promo.


----------



## BrendenPlayz (Feb 10, 2012)

Hopefully Ryback and Punks situation clears up, love Ryback but hope he stays out of the main event for a bit to build himself up a bit more.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

If Tattoo Jeremiah skips out during this segment...


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

*A pipe? Paul Ellering's rolled-up Wall Street Journal more like.*


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

Slam_It said:


> Why are people anticipating a poorly watched show?


MNF with real referees again I believe.


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

here comes Ryback.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Time to verbally recap everything before showing the clips that recap everything.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Flocka Ambrose said:


> rybacks gonna come out and cut an intellectual promo.


a full sentence would be a huge step up for him


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

ryback chants LOL


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

So why did you ask Heyman? :lmao


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

Walk-In said:


> *Wrestling Forum, let's play a game!*
> 
> Over/Under: 23.5
> 
> The number of times during the 3-hour television program that the word "Cena" is said by anyone (excluding commercials, including replays)


Man, I might have set the number too low. We're already at six...


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

lol "Steve Austin!!"


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

iwatchwrestling said:


> Apparently the live audience didn't see the last segment. They must've had to pipe something in on the recap.


Yeah they were pipped in, I was just being sarcastic.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Punk is just all kinds of excellence right now. Great to see.


----------



## JT Martin (Mar 18, 2012)

Good promo so far.


----------



## FourWinds (Mar 5, 2012)

So who is going to interrupt this promo I wonder.


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

Headliner said:


> Decent show plz.


/\/\/\/\


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

Ryan said:


> MNF with real referees again I believe.


Doesn't seem like a big game though. Baseball season is about to end at there's still two races going on. That might draw people away from RAW.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

TripleG said:


> Time to verbally recap everything before showing the clips that recap everything.


Well were too stupid to remember ya know


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

7...8...9...Jesus.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Walk-In said:


> Man, I might have set the number too low. We're already at six...


7.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

What Punk really means is that Punk/Cena in the Cell is gonna happen at the PPV.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Lol i remember when the Raw discussion thread would be at page 50 before the show even started. Now here we are 10 minutes in and we're only at page 16.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

"Cena Vs. Punk at Hell in a Cell is NOT going to happen" 

Meaning that it probably will. I hope it does actually. I'd take that over Punk Vs. Ryback.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Oh fuck.


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

Incoming skipping.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

Heyman/Lee POWER COUPLE


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Paul "Pedobear" Heyman :lol


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

I LIKE DEM YOUNGGGG


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

:lmao


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

Name-dropping cheap heat.


----------



## Alex DeLarge (Nov 4, 2004)

"I like 'em young, dumb, inhibited, and ambitious." :lmao


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

bad cue


----------



## Striketeam (May 1, 2011)

If AJ comes out skipping, I'm turning this shit off.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Did I just hear AJ's music starting to play?


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

AJ music miscue!!!!!!!!! :lmao


----------



## Mysteriobiceps (Jan 31, 2012)

Heyman is a bit useless in these cm punk promos


----------



## holt_hogan (Jun 28, 2011)

Botch?


----------



## Dinobot (Sep 24, 2012)

Confusion over the theme playing in the recap there.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

:lmao Paul

spoken like a true predator


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

this is so fucking boring holy shit.


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

Music botch or the recap still showing her exit... Unsure.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Hey they remembered!!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

The best pedophile in the world. Paul Heyman.


----------



## wrestlinn00bz (Feb 22, 2011)

omg omg omg omg omg


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

Heyman as the GM... YES YES YES YES


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Paul E for GM plz.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

I love Heyman...but he just doesn't fit in today's WWE. I don't know what it is but he doesn't.


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

Paul fucking Heyman!!!


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Ok, now she's gonna come in now!


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

Yeah. (Y)

Heyman for Raw GM (Y)(Y)


----------



## Dinobot (Sep 24, 2012)

Paul Heyman for GM? Yes please.


----------



## Peapod (Jul 29, 2010)

Keep the mic on Punk. Heyman boring me.


----------



## deadman18 (Apr 2, 2012)

Heyman for GM:mark:


----------



## Alex DeLarge (Nov 4, 2004)

It keeps getting better.


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

Ziggler/Punk main event??? I can dig that


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

ZIGGLAAAA!


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

The amount of fucks I give of who is in charge of the show = ZERO!!! 

And here comes the Garbage Pail Kid screeching and screaming away. With more recapping!


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

Vickie>AJ


----------



## JT Martin (Mar 18, 2012)

I hear Ziggler will be firing Vickie soon.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

OH SHIT :mark:

Please make it happ...:

FFFFFFFFFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU

GET THIS WOMAN OFF MY TV


----------



## Until May (Feb 5, 2011)

Amber B said:


> I love Heyman...but he just doesn't fit in today's WWE. I don't know what it is but he doesn't.


I was thinking the same thing


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

I can't with these AJ replays.


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

Ziggler and Punk in a feud? Cool. 

Heyman as GM? Cool. 

Brock returning to join Lesnar and Ryback and him feuding? Some might think it's too soon for Ryback, but I would be ok with that. Remember Lesnar was new and got into the limelight quick and it worked out, many said it would not.


----------



## Danjo1986 (Jun 7, 2008)

Wow thought she was gonna say "mentally retarded..."

whew


----------



## bluestar (May 10, 2011)

killacamt said:


> Ziggler/Punk main event??? I can dig that


Aj to come out and "tag them up!", probably versus Ryback and Sheamus at a guess.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

"2 Months ago".


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

Fuck off Vickie! Paul for GM!


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

AJ, accept Heyman's proposal please!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

End this now.


----------



## Blood Bath (Sep 7, 2012)

Ziggler has on a blazer and a graphic T hahahahaha


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Are they going to give Punk and Heyman some new material to work with instead of giving them the same old shit?


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

Paul E is great.


----------



## GuruTM (Aug 19, 2012)

Punk and Ziggler STABLE! FTW WIN


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

Ziggler werkin' dem schemes.


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

This is interesting if they got it, and AJ Lee just got a pop? Haha


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

Skip! Skip! Skip!


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Skipping bitch. Go skip to Punk's penis girl.


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

Dammit, here comes AJ....


----------



## seannnn (Aug 17, 2008)

Hopefully Ziggler joins Team Heyman


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Just trip once.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

I miss her shorts.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

This is beyond tedious.


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

Dolph sure added nothing to that segment.


----------



## TheStudOfEngland (Sep 1, 2012)

I WANT TO DO AJ IN THE BUM.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Amber B said:


> I love Heyman...but he just doesn't fit in today's WWE. I don't know what it is but he doesn't.


Too entertaining? He sort of stands out.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Vickie Guerrero & Paul Heyman as Co-GMs....yeah one of those things is not like the other.


----------



## vacuous (Aug 30, 2009)

STOP FUCKING SKIPPING


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

Striketeam said:


> If AJ comes out skipping, I'm turning this shit off.


Bye, (Y)


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Amber B said:


> End this now.



Vickie gives me headaches... Seriously

Oh god, AJ. This just keeps getting worse.

Never thought I would facepalm watching women come out. :side:


----------



## UknowWho (Jan 31, 2012)

I could deal with Vickie if Heyman is also the co-GM


----------



## Glass Shatters (Jun 14, 2012)

Channel changed upon sight of AJ skipping out. WWE's loss.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

AJ looks like she's got a catering gig after the show


----------



## Peapod (Jul 29, 2010)

This is a bit of a clusterfuck.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

This bitch.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

TAKING BACK THE NIGHT


----------



## JT Martin (Mar 18, 2012)

AJ is very annoying.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

shes so hot fuck


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

LOL!


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Anyone notice how AJ couldn't put a coherent sentence together just now?


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

fuck yes!!!!!


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

DAT POP!!!!


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Ah, the tables have turned....


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Bryan is the executive coach? Don't tell me.:lmao


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

Daniel Bryan!?!?! :lmao

YES!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

I can't.


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

What in the actual fuck.


----------



## magusnova (Jan 3, 2012)

I am the tag team champions!!!


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

NO NO NO NO NO


----------



## Blood Bath (Sep 7, 2012)

That pop


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Now we got some real star power now! :bryan


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

When is Kane coming in? lmao


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

yes! yes yes


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

YES! Shit just got better.


----------



## Monday Jericho (Mar 2, 2012)

YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS!


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Amber B said:


> Just trip once.


:lmao


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

BRYAN!!!!!!!


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

:yes :yes :yes


----------



## Peapod (Jul 29, 2010)

Overkill creative, you fucktards.


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

:yes


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

I was hoping it would be the therapist guy.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

Precious GOATface. :lmao


----------



## FourWinds (Mar 5, 2012)

Lol and here comes the crazy half of Team Hell No


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

So who would have thought a year ago that Punk, Heyman, Ziggler, AJ, and Bryan would open a Raw.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

:lmao Bryan


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

:lmao dat mustache twirl


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

How big is that beard gonna get, you think?


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Hahaha, just twirling his moustache.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

He's twiddling his beard. :lmao
Dat heeldom.


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

DAT MUSTACHE CURLING!!! FUCKING KILLING ME!!!


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

This ***** is twirling his beard! :lol


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

I AM...HANDSOME


----------



## Striker (Aug 31, 2011)

Peapod said:


> Overkill creative, you fucktards.


Feels like the Attitude Era. Or 2010 TNA.


Bryan needs to throw more tantrums.


----------



## FourWinds (Mar 5, 2012)

Lol DB is hilarious omg. I can't believe I used to hate this guy.


----------



## Dinobot (Sep 24, 2012)

"I am handsome!" I love that he says that all the time now. I'm not sure why


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

"I have a great beard!"


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

D-Bry > everyone. Seriously. He's the only one they haven't screwed up and that's because he's bulletproof.


----------



## Alex DeLarge (Nov 4, 2004)

:lmao Hell of a way open the show.


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

Ugly ass tag belt


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

What is this I don't even......


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Looks like Kane/Bryan vs Punk/Ziggler.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

So we're having a tag match. How convenient.
Fuckery in the first 20 minutes.


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

KANEEEE!


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

:yes :yes :yes
To infinity and beyond. THIS IS AWESOME!!!


----------



## Ditcka (Jul 6, 2010)

Let's play "How many people can we fit in a ring without it being a Battle Royal"!


----------



## UknowWho (Jan 31, 2012)

:lmao

ok now this really getting into a clusterfuck.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Kane/Bryan vs Punk/Ziggler main event coming up


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

I hope they're at least setting up Team Friendship vs Ziggler/Punk. Otherwise this is going nowhere.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

this is fucking awful


----------



## deadman18 (Apr 2, 2012)

Tag Team Match: Team Hell No vs Punk & Ziggler.....


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

Fucking hell, the entire roster will be in the ring soon at this rate.


----------



## magusnova (Jan 3, 2012)

LMAO at the beard twirl.


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

DB is just too good and too smooth and too convincing. he deserves some kind of
new award


----------



## Peapod (Jul 29, 2010)

Love seeing Kane with the tag belt AND the mask again.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Oh my YES!


----------



## vacuous (Aug 30, 2009)

This is so fucking amazing! I fucking love this! Holy shit! I want this opening segment to last three fucking hours!


----------



## Jotunheim (Sep 25, 2012)

well fuck, bryan is being gold, this raw promises good things and even more if John cena is not there


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

It's been a long time since we've had an opening segment like this...


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

alright enough.


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

Now, hold on playa, tonights main event is now team Hell no vs the tag team of CM Punk and Dolph Ziggler.


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

::sigh::


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Only needs Ryback in the ring now.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Oh. my. god..


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

This segment is WAY too long.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

That sounded so wrong from Kane.


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao this shit is too much


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

YES YES YES!!!

NO NO NO!!!!

STOP IT STOP IT STOP IT!!!

I AM THE TAG TEAM CHAMPIONS!!! I AM THE TAG TEAM CHAMPIONS!!!

Danie Bryan will have a push as long as they keep finding things for DB to yell at the top of his longs. 

Here are some future suggestions. 

ZIP-A-DEE-DOO-DAH!!! ZIP-A-DEE-DOO-DAH!!!

I HAVE A PENIS!!! I HAVE A PENIS!!!

KLAATU BARADA NIKTO!!! KLAATU BARADA NIKTO!!!


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

20 minutes and no wrestling. Im I watching TNA?


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Damn, everyone is trolling is AJ!


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

God they're still doing this stupid tag team champions shit...


----------



## deadman18 (Apr 2, 2012)

Damn AJ sleepin' round with errbody....


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

This is amazing


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

This is messy. :lmao


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

And the current GOAT of the roster just made his way to the ring. 

Kane ftw. He towers over everyone in the ring, haha. 

This is such a mess. Wtf


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

yeh, this "i am the tag champions" shit is so fucking abysmal.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Nervous breakdown bitch.:lmao


----------



## Shaddw (Jul 26, 2011)

Haha :lmao


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

SOMEONE KILL ME NOWW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Korvin (May 27, 2011)

I feel a tag team match of Team Hell No and Punk/Ziggler about to go on.


----------



## Blood Bath (Sep 7, 2012)

the fuck is going on right now


----------



## JobbyJobberson (Mar 25, 2012)

WWE... where grown men conduct themselves like children. All of them.

All of them.


----------



## TheStudOfEngland (Sep 1, 2012)

#Awkward.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

:lmao :lmao

I cannot.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

I don't even know anymore.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

Punk and Ziggler randomly arguing :lmao

Calm down, AJ... lol


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

We need Dr. Shelby out here now.


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

Ah yes, nothing like some crazy meltdown.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

What the fuck is this :lmao

God damn AJ.


----------



## Monday Jericho (Mar 2, 2012)

The fuck is this shit man lmao


----------



## JT Martin (Mar 18, 2012)

:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao: WTF?


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Cue tag match


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

This is hilarious.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Oh geez


----------



## vacuous (Aug 30, 2009)

I'm masturbating right now. MORE TAG TEAM CHAMPIONS AND RANDOM YELLING


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

This has become the Royal Rumble...if the Royal Rumble was about screeching, yelling, and being annoying.


----------



## Dubbletrousers (Jul 20, 2012)

and when AJ starts screaming is when i leave


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

[email protected] of them acting like goofs with a ridiculous unrealistic act.


----------



## Glass Shatters (Jun 14, 2012)

abrown0718 said:


> AJ looks like she's got a catering gig after the show


Fake eyelashes and all.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

this is retarded :lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## GuruTM (Aug 19, 2012)

They just buried MITB and the WWE Champion. Worst segment ever.


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

#lame


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

Holla Holla playa


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

OH MY FUCK, WOW...LOOK AT THAT UNPREDICTABLE MAIN EVENT!

:bosh


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

WOW. What a match that is going to be *Yawns*


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

We're gonna have us a TAG TEAM match, playa!

Holla holla!


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

JobbyJobberson said:


> WWE... where grown men conduct themselves like children. All of them.
> 
> All of them.


I mean, that's not really just a WWE thing. It happens in real life too. And on these forums.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Team Hell No...

that name sounds even worse this week


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

TripleG said:


> YES YES YES!!!
> 
> NO NO NO!!!!
> 
> ...


I AM KIROCK I AM KIROCK

IM CAPTIAN KIRK IM CAPTIAN KIRK


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

This bitch. I can't. WWE in 2012, everyone.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

But but but but..what about DUH RYBACK!? 


#HollaHolla


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

The﻿ Lexarssist;12083010 said:


> Cue tag match


*I think we all saw that coming.*


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

Enter Cena

"It is her show no matter who likes it or who hates it! We have to respect her! AJ I'll fight anyone with a broken arm!"

"Okay John, you have a match...and it's up next."

"Okay that's fine. Let me jerk off the crowd first. *I HATE CANCER!!!!*"


----------



## Striketeam (May 1, 2011)

Why the fuck is every main event a tag match, can't they try to innovate a little?


----------



## GreatKhaliFan666 (May 2, 2011)

who cheers this stuff? i am literally cringing and hurling as i type this.


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

TAG TEAM MATCH PLAYA

and I can't be the only one who was *PRAYING* to hear "WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO" during this

World Championship debate? Fuck this I'm going to play Sleeping Dogs


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

THEY DIDNT MENTION RYBACK


----------



## Striker (Aug 31, 2011)

genocide_cutter said:


> 20 minutes and no wrestling. Im I watching TNA?


Ugh.

Can't even comment on this.


----------



## Monday Jericho (Mar 2, 2012)

WHAT?! How did I not know that would happen? Fuckbois smh.


----------



## JobbyJobberson (Mar 25, 2012)

Korvin said:


> I feel a tag team match of Team Hell No and Punk/Ziggler about to go on.


You're either a psychic or the WWE has become more predictable than an episode of Blue's Clues.

So... what is it like being able to see into the future?


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

Kane and Daniel Bryan main eventing more? HELL YESSSSS


----------



## Dinobot (Sep 24, 2012)

Fuuuuuu. Sion! HA!


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

Y'know what..no. I don't want Kane and Bryan involved in this nonsense. They've got some awesomeness going and I don't want them involved in this Punk/Paul E fuckery.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

They're sharing masks? That is rather gay.


----------



## Ditcka (Jul 6, 2010)

Holy shit, Rey and Cara's masks are fucking awesome


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

a WHC debate? is this fucking show serious?


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

PTP better win that tourney


----------



## vacuous (Aug 30, 2009)

Shemus and Big Show debate? I'MSOFUCKINGTHERE


----------



## Bionic_Brony (Oct 15, 2011)

GM's job seem to be just make tag team matches every monday. Hmm


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Sin Cara's new look is awesome.


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

Hahah Raw is successfully getting worse every single week


----------



## richyque (Feb 12, 2007)

This is wcw thunder bad, glad kick off is in a few minutes.


----------



## deadman18 (Apr 2, 2012)

Who's switching over to the Cowboys/Bears? Btw, Sin Cara's mask...Boss!


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

Still can't believe Kane basically admitted Bryan was handsome and has a great beard lol


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

AJ Long everyone. When Teddy was fired AJ had to pick up his tag team match quota . Seriously every damn week this bitch is making a tag match main event.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Amber B said:


> This bitch. I can't. WWE in 2012, everyone.


Causing Google searches for Seppuku to rise


----------



## Dinobot (Sep 24, 2012)

So was that Rey Cara or Sin Mysterio?


----------



## Jelloboy (Mar 6, 2010)

A possible good segment turned into shit.. Teddie Long's Adopted Daughter Just made a tag team match :/


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

I hope Show knocks the fucking white off of Sheamus. We need some quick heat in this feud and need to see a vulnerable Sheamus.


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

Primo can outwork Cara, easily. Put the mask on him.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Why is Ziggler arguing with Punk? Ziggler has the Smackdown Money in the Bank case not the Raw case!


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

They must've given Teddy Long a booking job behind the scenes or something.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

"I'm gonna make the WWE interesting again!"


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

NoyK said:


> *But but but but..what about DUH RYBACK!?
> *
> 
> #HollaHolla


forgotten...like he should be


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

WF Raw Discussions doesn't get anymore random than this.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Bryan and Kane make a good promo great lol


----------



## Chi Town Punk (Mar 4, 2012)

Wowwww I think that's the first time in my life I actually ROFL'ed in real life. The whole segment was gold but when Bryan and Kane started bugging out, and Punk held up his belt, and now Ziggler with the breifcase, wow whoever wrote that segment is amazing. And everybody in the ring were on their game tonight. Looks like its gonna be a great show.


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

deadman18 said:


> Who's switching over to the Cowboys/Bears? Btw, Sin Cara's mask...Boss!


me

either that, sleeping dogs, or sleep


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

Ether said:


> and I can't be the only one who was *PRAYING* to hear "WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO" during this


That would have been tremendous. Still waiting for The WRESTLING GOD! to come to save the shows :flair3


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

I enjoyed the opening segment, sue me.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

Joseph92 said:


> Why is Ziggler arguing with Punk? Ziggler has the Smackdown Money in the Bank case not the Raw case!


Both being heels doesn't mean they have to like each other.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

that was terrible acting at the end by aj though, it seemed like a high school play.


----------



## Striker (Aug 31, 2011)

SUITS
THIS JANUARY


----------



## UknowWho (Jan 31, 2012)

Might as well add Teddy to be co-GM with Vickie and Heyman.

And we know damn well he came up with the tag team tourny not Booker.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

I hope that's Dolph's new shirt and it's online soon!


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Oh shit. Rosa sighting. This bitch finally sobered up?


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

As big a mess as that segment was (albeit fun at times), and as sadly, boringly predictable as the tag team match was, I do enjoy the focus the tag belts are getting. They've main evented Raw and Smackdown in the last fortnight, while a tournament for the #1 contendership goes on around them. And a random tag team match featuring the tag champs is highly preferable to a random tag match featuring four singles guys.


----------



## vacuous (Aug 30, 2009)

I'm calling family and friends and telling them to tune into Raw. This is going to be an epic night!


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

Why does Rey Mysterio wear shirts now? He fat?


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

I'm of mixed emotions about that opening segment. 

Pros:

1) Punk and Heyman had a great start
2) Dolph might actually get to main event Raw, and its good that they placed some emphasis on him
3) Bryan really does have a sweet beard (being able to grow a beard like that myself, I can appreciate it)
4) The whole segment was basically "let's crap on AJ" and that's never a bad thing

Cons:

1) The whole thing came off as a really corny improv sketch with everyone yelling at each other
2) AJ was the whole focal point again, meaning even when Cena is away Punk still doesn't get all the attention
3) Team Hell No is just verbal diarrhea, it sounds so bad its unbelievable
4) Correct me if I'm wrong, but aren't we in October now? If so, why are we seeing Bryan vs Punk vs AJ seemingly again, which is a feud that was supposedly dead and buried (thankfully) in July? That feud was horrendous the first time around, I REALLY don't want to see it rehashed.


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

Rock316AE said:


> That would have been tremendous. Still waiting for The WRESTLING GOD! to come to save the shows :flair3


Never thought I'd want Flair to be back so bad on a wrestling program more than I do now.


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

Flocka Ambrose said:


> THEY DIDNT MENTION RYBACK


Who? What? Where?


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Yeah, I kinda liked the opening segment. Goofy as hell but still enjoyable.


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

Wow. Sin Cara and Rey look like an actual team with the matching attires.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Rated_RKO_2009 said:


> Hahah Raw is successfully getting worse every single week


Dude, it just fuckin' started. Stop being so damn dull and negative.


---


Wait a second. Why the hell didn't they mention Ryback even once on that in-ring promo?


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

Who knew Botch Cara and Fat Mysterio would make such a great tag team?


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

We got a 3 fucking hour show and they still can't have an entrance for a tag team? It just fucking tells us who's winning right away.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Vickie will leave Ziggler and become the Raw Co-GM with Paul Heyman. This will be the ultimate power couple.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

ToddTheBod said:


> Who? What? Where?


I KNOW. FUCKING OUTRAGEOUS.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Another fucking botch. Deport this dude.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

This shit sucks so damn bad....

There is absolutely no reason to get excited, or look forward to this trash until Rock and Brock both return.


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

Did I miss something? Why is everyone talking about Ric Flair?


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

them dudes PTP...


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Ricezilla said:


> Why does Rey Mysterio wear shirts now? He fat?


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

NoyK said:


> Wait a second. Why the hell didn't they mention Ryback even once on that in-ring promo?


:lmao

that's what I thought when Heyman was going to bring up when he said he has to attend to other "business"


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

#Millionofdollars


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Well Cara is botching only 30 seconds in the match, figures... God damn this guy.


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

I like Cara's outfit.


----------



## Pro Royka (Jul 2, 2012)

If the mainevent had a short ending, then fuck this company. Why dont they give us 20 min tag match. Is it hard to make a mianevent worth something.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

Ricezilla said:


> Why does Rey Mysterio wear shirts now? He fat?


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

PTP INTERFERENCE, LOL.


----------



## Dinobot (Sep 24, 2012)

PTP!


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Curious as to why the Usos, a team that has been together for a while, couldn't even make it past the first round. I understand they're probably trying to push Sandown/Rhodes, but come on. 

Also, PTP in the house! Millions uh dollaz!!


----------



## Ditcka (Jul 6, 2010)

I love the PTP


Also, this entire Tag Division resurgence.


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

Needs more Khali!


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

PTP looking crispy

DAT PICK


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

I can't with the comb in his hair.. :lmao


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

Looks like PTP missed the cue by about a second.


----------



## Max Mouse (Jun 26, 2011)

Botch cara botches again...


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Omega_VIK said:


> Yeah, I kinda liked the opening segment. Goofy as hell but still enjoyable.


Overall it was alright, just way too long and had some slow parts. Giving Ziggler a microphone didn't help things, and the "I AM THE TAG TEAM CHAMPIONS" thing is going to get overdone pretty soon if they keep it up at this rate.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

PTP looking fucking boss!


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

god those split masks are just eyesores, cara's mask could be cool but hes not goin the right direction with it now lol


----------



## Tim Legend (Jun 27, 2006)

Sin caras get up is awesome easily the best I've ever seen him wear... And as funny as the sin cara botch memes are he has improved noticeably since he returned...


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

The ******* wearing suits?


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

That pick tho..


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Tag Tourney time.


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

Opening segment was shit. Punk and Heyman were obviously great, then it went downhill and fast.


----------



## FourWinds (Mar 5, 2012)

"we'll be right back" didn't they just GET back? Jesus 25 minute opening scene, one match with two commercials..man I don't know if I can do it tonight.


----------



## Attitude3:16 (Sep 30, 2012)

What a shitty segment!!! man! i wanna throw up!!!


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

NikkiSixx said:


>


:lmao


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Darren Young would be perfect for Black Dynamite.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

So am I the only one who finds that new Red Robin commercial with the English guard to be annoying?


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

I love the emphasis on the tag division. At this point, I'm thinking we get Rhodes Scholars vs. Team Hell No at Hell in a Cell, but also Primetime Players vs. Mysterio/Cara.


----------



## Peapod (Jul 29, 2010)

Enjoying Hunter's stance on creating a tag division again. I like P2P. Kane and Daniel Bryan are the best thing in the entire WWE along with Heyman and Punk.


----------



## Chi Town Punk (Mar 4, 2012)

Why does everybody say this tag match was predictable? You didn't know at 8:06 that there was going to be a tag match Hell no vs Ziggler/Punk. Only when Kane came out. For all we knew before Bryan came out it was going to be Ziggler vs. Punk


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

TehJerichoFan said:


> So am I the only one who finds that new Red Robin commercial with the English guard to be annoying?


It's not as annoying as the Geico commercials with the pig.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Man, Sin Cara's offense is just ass.

When he bothers to avoid botching it, obv.


----------



## Dinobot (Sep 24, 2012)

JR has no idea who that is in the ring.


----------



## holt_hogan (Jun 28, 2011)

What's the prize for winning this tourney? No.1 contenders?


----------



## Ditcka (Jul 6, 2010)

RatedR10 said:


> I love the emphasis on the tag division. At this point, I'm thinking we get Rhodes Scholars vs. Team Hell No at Hell in a Cell, but also Primetime Players vs. Mysterio/Cara.


I like all 4 teams but ugh, PTP deserve a title shot way before Rhodes and Sandow.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

dan the marino said:


> Overall it was alright, just way too long and had some slow parts. Giving Ziggler a microphone didn't help things, and the "I AM THE TAG TEAM CHAMPIONS" thing is going to get overdone pretty soon if they keep it up at this rate.


Yeah, I can agree with giving Ziggler the mic wasn't really a right idea, but still enjoying Bryan/Kane though. Dat mustache twirl.


----------



## Blood Bath (Sep 7, 2012)

Anyone who thinks this is even close to a legit tag team division is sadly mistaken

this is a crock of shit


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

holt_hogan said:


> What's the prize for winning this tourney? No.1 contenders?


yup


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Can we get 1 match from WWE that isn't really fucking predictable? Please? I'm sick of looking at a match and knowing right away who's winning.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

kobra860 said:


> It's not as annoying as the Geico commercials with the pig.


The Brickleberry commericial for me. Every damn time I watch something on Blip, they play it


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

holt_hogan said:


> What's the prize for winning this tourney? No.1 contenders?


Yep.


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

I did like that sunset flip/powerbomb pin attempt.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

I wonder if they will say who AJ's assistant (or whatever the title is) will be revealed.


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

Mysterio looks out of breath


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

Are Rey mysterio and Sin Cara wearing half of eachother's attire?


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

"Trying to catch up to Rey Mysterio is like trying to pour smoke through a keyhole! It can't be done!" 

Dracula can do it!


----------



## Minotauro501 (Nov 17, 2011)

Blood Bath said:


> Anyone who thinks this is even close to a legit tag team division is sadly mistaken
> 
> this is a crock of shit


Better than the last few goddamn months


----------



## vacuous (Aug 30, 2009)

kobra860 said:


> It's not as annoying as the Geico commercials with the pig.


*WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE*


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

Joseph92 said:


> I wonder if they will say who AJ's assistant (or whatever the title is) will be revealed.


:flair


----------



## Attitude3:16 (Sep 30, 2012)

Joseph92 said:


> I wonder if they will say who AJ's assistant (or whatever the title is) will be revealed.


i hope she gets fired!


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

I hope Mysterio/Cara at WM29 is something really special, if not, they're just wasting Rey on this guy for no reason.


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

Orimo ia pretty damn good. Great seller.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Dropping the dime is now a body splash? :lol


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Rey literally had to hold his hand to do a move.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

nice seeing Rey & Cara as a tag team. they are great. ok back to Cowboys game


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Young with dat pick.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Good match right there.


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

Decent match, made a lot better by JR's commentary


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Damn I was sure Sin Cara wasn't supposed to be climbing the turnbuckle the same time as Mysterio.


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

Lol that shitty frog splash by mysterio.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

He is wearing an afro comb with a suit :kenny


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

Some gorgeous moves there, that headscissors/zig zag kind of thing should be a finisher for Rey Mysterio!


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

silly JR Primo/Epico aren't the undefeated team advancing


----------



## UknowWho (Jan 31, 2012)

santino/ryder vs kid/gabriel
battle of the jobbers


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

God Rey needs a better top


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Lol Jr "we got an undefeated team in Epico and Primo advancing"... Nice JR.


----------



## holt_hogan (Jun 28, 2011)

Attitude3:16 said:


> i hope she gets fired!


By Vincent.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

*Hmm who wants to bet - Cara/Rey vs Rhodes/Sandow in the finals?*


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

Headliner said:


> Dropping the dime is now a body splash? :lol


It's been like that for a while.

I really do love this whole tournament. It's really refreshing to see a legit tag division.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

Whats with ol' glory in the background?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Dark_Link said:


> Lol that shitty frog splash by mysterio.


It's not a frog splash. It's a basic splash.


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

Rock316AE said:


> I hope Mysterio/Cara at WM29 is something really special, if not, they're just wasting Rey on this guy for no reason.


I agree, sin cara is boring as hell.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

That Macho Man impersonator from a coupla weeks back looked more comfortable climbing the turnbuckle than Cara. _Fuck_.


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

Do you remember a time in which a feud _*started*_ at a Hell In A Cell Match?

So lame.


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

Officially depressed from cancer.


----------



## Ditcka (Jul 6, 2010)

I'M SUSAN G. KOMEN FOR THE CURE!!!


NO *I'M* SUSAN G. KOMEN FOR THE CURE!!


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

A fucking debate between these two? Lawd


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

TJTheGr81 said:


> It's been like that for a while.
> 
> I really do love this whole tournament. It's really refreshing to see a legit tag division.


I've never heard it referred to as dropping the dime until now.


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

I had to get the door real quick so I missed it, who's AJ's "supervisor" or whatever the title was? Or hasn't been announced yet..?


----------



## holt_hogan (Jun 28, 2011)

Rock316AE said:


> I hope Mysterio/Cara at WM29 is something really special, if not, they're just wasting Rey on this guy for no reason.


Hope it isn't a cluster fuck, like Matt vs Jeff.


----------



## TheKaiser (Aug 14, 2012)

Why in the world don't they work with Epico & Primo so that Sin Cara can start using La Mistica?
http://youtu.be/Jt8qcOSEg-o


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Bearodactyl said:


> I had to get the door real quick so I missed it, who's AJ's "supervisor" or whatever the title was? Or hasn't been announced yet..?


Its not been announced yet.


----------



## Dinobot (Sep 24, 2012)

P5YC40D3L1C said:


> Officially depressed from cancer.


Have no fear. Cena will overcome it and cheer you up.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

how was the opening segment?


----------



## holt_hogan (Jun 28, 2011)

Mister Hands said:


> That Macho Man impersonator from a coupla weeks back looked more comfortable climbing the turnbuckle than Cara. _Fuck_.


He was frighteningly awesome when they brought him in the ring!


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

David Banner said:


> Its not been announced yet.


It's Daniel Bryan.


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

Headliner said:


> It's not a frog splash. It's a basic splash.


Still look lame. Mysterio should do his old 619 finisher it was more believable than this splash.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

What the fuck are they going to debate? 

You know what? I want to send in questions for the debate. You know, be an asshole and ask these real debate questions: 

"Where do you stand on Abortion?" 

"Are you in anyway concerned about the effects of Global Warming?"


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

JY57 said:


> how was the opening segment?


A big cluster fuck, with a few funny lines from Daniel Bryan.


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

Brodus with dat jobber entrance


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

And now this guy.. :side:


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Naomi's weave is on its last leg.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

This dancing fuck got a jobber entrance.


----------



## Alex DeLarge (Nov 4, 2004)

I'm glad that Brodus got a jobber entrance


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

JY57 said:


> how was the opening segment?


crowded...


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

Why was everyone talking about Ric Flair before? Trolling or?


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

LMAO, Brodus got the jobber's entrance during the ad break.


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

holt_hogan said:


> Hope it isn't a cluster fuck, like Matt vs Jeff.


Hardy/Hardy WM25 was a great match IMO, not bad at all. The question is if Rey and Cara have the chemistry to deliver a classic fast paced, high flying match.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

I like this new "entrances during commercials" setup they got going.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

ToddTheBod said:


> Why was everyone talking about Ric Flair before? Trolling or?


I didn't see a single post about him. I'm sure it's just people saying dumb rumors.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

Punk's #1 Fan said:


> Why does everybody say this tag match was predictable? You didn't know at 8:06 that there was going to be a tag match Hell no vs Ziggler/Punk. Only when Kane came out. For all we knew before Bryan came out it was going to be Ziggler vs. Punk


no...when bryan came out--you know, the guy who is one half of the tag team champions--you knew kane would make his way out. From there, any half-intelligent person could put the pieces together and say "oh, Bryan is out? inbound tag match"


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Flocka Ambrose said:


> It's Daniel Bryan.


No i'm pretty sure it isn't Daniel Bryan, he said he just came out to apologize for being the cause of AJ's craziness.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Brodus Clay doesn't care about winning or getting titles as long as he gets to dance with the kiddies.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Arrow looks shit.


----------



## UknowWho (Jan 31, 2012)

Jobber entrance for Brodus, nice.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Cesaro's 5-language schtick is getting boring now.


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

ToddTheBod said:


> Why was everyone talking about Ric Flair before? Trolling or?


I made a post saying that I really wanted to hear "WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO" during the opening segmentt, then Rock316AE agreed with me. Didn't see anyone else talk about him


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

Please don't job Cesaro to Brodus Clay


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

jobber clay


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

As much as I like Cesaro if I wanted foreign language lesson I would go to school again....


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Cesaro stays with that useless info


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

Brodus getting the jobber entrance? Everything is a lie.


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

Cesaro's gimmick sucks, but he's a damn good wrestler who deserves the push he's getting...just hope he gets something better to work with soon.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Does anyone think Antonio Cesaro will be able to use his finishing move on Clay?


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

I wish Cesaro wasn't as boring as he is. Taking Aksana away was so senseless.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Damn he still has the 5 languages gimmick? fpalm


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

cesaro has something, brodus doesnt, my opinion


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Heavy Downs loses like a jobber.:lmao

YESSSSS!!!!!!!


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

HOLY SHIT THATS SOME STRENGTH


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

Brodus beginning the job.


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

HAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

good...brodus gettin squashed like the piece of shit he should be.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Jesus Christ! Damn that was an impressive feat of strength. 

Thankfully Clay got jobbed out.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Okay, holy shit. Cesaro just *+++* of Respect in my bok.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Cesaro. Strong.


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

Did Cesaro just squash Clay???


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Damn! that was nice i gotta admit. Nice to se Clay jobbing for once. How does it feel Brodus?


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

:lmao jobber clay


----------



## Pasab (Feb 2, 2011)

:lmao

Cesaro :cool2


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

Wow.

Guess WWE is off the Brodus bandwagon. I approve!


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

That was sweet by Antonio Cesaro.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

That was beautiful.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Claudio squashed him.


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

Brodus the squash master got squashed? Cesaro's knees there were pretty wonky lol.


----------



## EuropaEndlos (May 7, 2011)

Squash matches are so bad for the product...


----------



## holt_hogan (Jun 28, 2011)

Ey up! What's Brodus done?


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

What a tease that move is. Peace, Brodus.


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

LMAO, take that you fat jobbing fuck. (Y)(Y)(Y)


----------



## Jotunheim (Sep 25, 2012)

ok, brodus losing to a jobber entrance cesaro?, are we in an alternate dimension this night on raw?


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Dang! Clay was the jobber in that one! Didn't think I'd see the day.............


----------



## YESYESYES! (Apr 12, 2012)

WOW, Brodus got owned.

I also don't get the Ryback/Punk thing now.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

That whole "five languages" schtick was better with Aksana.


----------



## Ron Swanson (Sep 3, 2011)

That neutralizer was impressive as hell


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Brodus got buried LMAO


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

that dude just beat clay? mistake.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

What the fuck? Why job Brodus Clay out to this guy in a minute? They just spent months building him up, he's still been winning matches recently... what was the point of that?!


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Good work Claudio.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Was that a squash match? Are they done with Brodus?


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

WTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF!? Dat ***** got buried! :jay2


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

Damn lmao clay. Glad to know wwe is building cesaro.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

that was impressive.


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

Kaitlyn>Aj. Yeah I said it


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

The executive coach is a random outsider? Fuck............WWE loves to bring outsiders in.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

dat kaitlyn


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Shoulder to shoulder conversations.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

can't anyone come up with creative or clever finisher names anymore?

"the neutralizer" 

:kobe


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

This fucking forum is gonna crash now.

What the fuck?


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

Who's that jabroni?


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

So they couldn't have someone special as her coach?


----------



## JT Martin (Mar 18, 2012)

Kaitlyn. :yum:


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

I thought Daniel Bryan was gonna be the coach!!!! :cuss:


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

Brodus gets squashed. Huh. Hope this means they're gonna get serious with Cesaro.

DAT KAITLYN.

Ha, it isn't Flair. :lmao :lmao let the butthurt flow. 

:lmao :lmao what the hell? And we're supposed to like AJ. I still do, but...


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

Enough AJ for one night


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

She's so fucking annoying.


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

that was pretty impressive


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

If they are going to continue with the 5 languages they need to replaxe Swiss. Swiss is not a language.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

What the actual fuck?


----------



## FourWinds (Mar 5, 2012)

Just went to take a piss...were there just hyena's on monday night raw??


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

So AJ just acted like a complete bitch in front of her executive coach? I don't even know.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

WTF was THAT?!


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

this bitch AJ is terrible...why do so many people like her? This cunt cant act, and corpses just as much as the other one, Layla.


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

What did Brodus do backstage? Wow.

He gets his lights knocked out last week and this week buried by Cesaro.

Cesaro can't get a crowd reaction, maybe that's why they gave him this big win?


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*well there was alot of cock grabbing in that match. If that's your thing then I hope you recorded it.*


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

There are questions to AJ's decision making skills? 

I question Vince McMahon's decision making skills. He's the one that appointed someone with no experience and weak mental stability to an place of authority for no real reason.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

the fuck was that


----------



## Alex DeLarge (Nov 4, 2004)

Jim Ross Appreciation Night will probably end with JR's face shoved in Vince's ass.


----------



## UknowWho (Jan 31, 2012)

That was impressive by Cesaro hopefully he doesn't have to lift Brodus ever again.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Damn, that was a total bitch move by AJ!


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

She's hot... but don't laugh, ever again.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

That was an impressive move, but still. Why spend months building up a guy just to job him out in a match for no real reason.

Also glad to see AJ's advisor is... that... guy.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Heavenly Invader said:


> WTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF!? Dat ***** got buried! :jay2


:kanye


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

JR segment on TV, great. Hope it's not the typical Vince on JR BS.

AJ is horrible, and this guy who beat Clay needs a new finisher.


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

Omega_VIK said:


> WTF was THAT?!


Bullocks. Thats what it was. Complete bullocks


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

So AJ's helper or assistant is someone we have never seen or heard of?


----------



## Dinobot (Sep 24, 2012)




----------



## Attitude3:16 (Sep 30, 2012)

AJ sucks!!!!!!! not funny at all!


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

Seriously fuck this annoying bitch


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

re: AJ


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Remember when those delusional freaks out there actually had the gall to say that AJ was better than Mickie when it came to being a crazy bitch? Yeah. 

Tattoo needs to go.


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

That was a horrible segment. AJ can't act for shit. Why is she still on my tv?


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

ToddTheBod said:


> What did Brodus do backstage? Wow.
> 
> He gets his lights knocked out last week and this week buried by Cesaro.
> 
> Cesaro can't get a crowd reaction, maybe that's why they gave him this big win?


Probably getting punished for what Cameron did.


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

I can't believe they are wasting this match on "Main Event". What is this the C Show that replaces Superstars or? I still don't understand.

..and what happened to the WWE Network?


----------



## Tim Legend (Jun 27, 2006)

Wrestling is now on practically every day of the week... And we wonder why it's so predictable


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

UknowWho said:


> That was impressive by Cesaro hopefully he doesn't have to lift Brodus ever again.


I'm shocked nobodies made a "That's the first time Brodus has literally been carried" kind of comment yet.


----------



## Chi Town Punk (Mar 4, 2012)

Jesus, Cesaro nearly killed Brodus with his finisher. I seen his knee's buckling, he coulda dropped him on his head.


----------



## Striker (Aug 31, 2011)

OMG I FIGURED OUT WHO AJS ASSISTANT IS

DEAN AMBROSE

ITS JIM ROSS APPRECIATION NIGHT AND DEAN IS SHORT FOR JIM AND ROSS=ROSE IN AMBROSE


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

What a weird backstage segment. WWE wants us to treat her like a face one moment, then a heel another. What a mess.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

So who wants to bet JR gets humiliated tonight? I bet Vince was pondering all week how he could humiliate him tonight. Can't wait to see what he thought of. He's already been set on fire, had his arm broke, kissed Vince's ass, been beaten up countless times, its hard to say what they'll do tonight.


----------



## Falkono (Dec 7, 2009)

Man this is shit.


----------



## holt_hogan (Jun 28, 2011)

Was hoping for John Laryngitis as her coach. Not this chap.


----------



## Alex DeLarge (Nov 4, 2004)

Another jobber entrance


----------



## CALΔMITY (Sep 25, 2012)

Dark_Link said:


> That was a horrible segment. AJ can't act for shit. Why is she still on my tv?


Agreed. And that laugh...? Just terrible...


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

Ryder with the jobber entrance


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Can anyone explain why Punk/Sheamus is happening on a Wednesday night, when nearly no one will be watching wrestling? 

I can only imagine that this Main Event show will start hyped, then dissolve. Remember when they brought back Superstars and Taker was on?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Everybody getting jobber entrances. WWE acting like they in a rush.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Aw man, now Ryder with the jobber entrance? Damnit.

Oh god, Larry King is their twitter ambassador for the night. :lmao


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

time for ryder to job


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

I wonder how bad JR will be humiliated tonight.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*The worst part is we'll have to see that AJ segment recapped two or three times tonight.*


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

MOZ


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Definitely ordering Zigglers new shirt this week!!!!! It's online already! Pretty dope!

EDIT: nvm, it says "and your girlfriend" on the back. That's as tool-ish as you can get....


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

Has there been a match without a jobber entrance?


----------



## Ditcka (Jul 6, 2010)

So did everyone get a new t-shirt tonight or something?


----------



## Pasab (Feb 2, 2011)

Another squash match spotted.


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

Jerry Lawler is some where in the back. I can feel it.


----------



## JT Martin (Mar 18, 2012)

I remember the days where you had to wait to see rasslin.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

I'm trying to decide if it's a case of WWE putting out new t-shirts for the guys they put on TV, or WWE putting guys on TV because they have new t-shirts out for them.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

people care about Larry King?


----------



## vacuous (Aug 30, 2009)

King Kenny said:


> :lmao jobber clay


Your sig is setting off my antivirus.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

I'd mark for Ryder win- I'm gonna stop right there. I should just be happy Ryder's even getting to job on TV.


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

David Banner said:


> So who wants to bet JR gets humiliated tonight? I bet Vince was pondering all week how he could humiliate him tonight. Can't wait to see what he thought of. He's already been set on fire, had his arm broke, kissed Vince's ass, been beaten up countless times, its hard to say what they'll do tonight.


I'm pretty sure the only reason we have a JR appreciation night is because one of Linda's opponents brought up Vince making fun of JR.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

3 hours and they can't fit every wrestlers entrance? Is every match tonight gonna have a jobber entrance?


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

I repeat: WWE rented Larry King's twitter for promoting the show tonight. 

Why? What could they possibly have to gain from this?!


----------



## holt_hogan (Jun 28, 2011)

Random fact: Terri Runnels left her make-up job at CNN and the LK show after *Larry King* wanted 'favours' from her. That's when she went into wrestling full time.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Headliner said:


> Everybody getting jobber entrances. WWE acting like they in a rush.


Well they need all that time to plug social media. Priorities and all


----------



## FourWinds (Mar 5, 2012)

Common knowledge but still irritating. Wanna know who wins? Just pick the guy who actually had his entrance shown on tv. You will never be wrong.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

So who is going to beat up JR this time around?


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

they putting Ryder/Marella vs Kidd/Gabriel on Main Event?


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Headliner said:


> Everybody getting jobber entrances. WWE acting like they in a rush.


They need to make time for all those RECAPS....:cheer


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

iwatchwrestling said:


> Can anyone explain why Punk/Sheamus is happening on a Wednesday night, when nearly no one will be watching wrestling?
> 
> I can only imagine that this Main Event show will start hyped, then dissolve. Remember when they brought back Superstars and Taker was on?


*It's simple really. Put a huge match on the first show in hopes people will actually tune in to see it. It's sound strategy. *


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

So how Exactly is this JR Appreciation night?


----------



## CALΔMITY (Sep 25, 2012)

Hit-Girl said:


> *The worst part is we'll have to see that AJ segment recapped two or three times tonight.*


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

God Ryder is awful. Unless he's getting fucked up by Kane, I have no interest in him.


----------



## Alex DeLarge (Nov 4, 2004)

I'm sick of this Social Media Ambassador bullshit


----------



## FourWinds (Mar 5, 2012)

Speaking Kayfabe-wise here, maybe Ryder should rethink the whole Broski-Boot thing. Damn thing never works.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

As if Larry King really gives a shit.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Hit-Girl said:


> *The worst part is we'll have to see that AJ segment recapped two or three times tonight.*


Don't jinx it dammit :side:


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

OMG! The IC Champion actually got a win!


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

OK, that turnbuckle powerbomb spot was pretty dope!


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

That Main Event show is the new "Superstars" ya Superstars started out strong too with Taker and Cena on it, and we all know how fast it became the jobber show after the first night. Just watch in a few weeks Santino vs Johnny Curtis will be the main event.


----------



## ejc8710 (Aug 12, 2011)

guess wwe forgot about the larry fling skits


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

everything is rushed tonight


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

genocide_cutter said:


> So how Exactly is this JR Appreciation night?


Basically Linda is pissed because an opponent used Vince mocking JR as an attack on her.


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

The Rough Ryder has to be the most reversed finisher since Matt Hardy's Twist of Fate.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Fuck tout


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

jobber entrance fuckery.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

We don't need your two cents on the Presidential Election, WWE. This debate shit is just unnecessary.


----------



## iverson19 (Feb 18, 2005)

NikkiSixx said:


> re: AJ


Awsome 

Spencer is fantastic


----------



## Chi Town Punk (Mar 4, 2012)

We Hate Cena guy has "We hate Cancer" on, how nice.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

And both Miz and Ryder go back to doing absolutely nothing of note. And to think, this guy main evented Wrestlemania two years ago.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Takertheman said:


> I'm sick of this Social Media Ambassador bullshit


What the fuck is a Social Media Ambassador anyway?


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Well I sent all the joke questions I could about big show being fat and usless


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Maybe I'll just wear a vest with Ziggler's new shirt so it just says "Stealing The Show", 
the back is such a douchebag thing that I just can't do. Haha.

Yes, I'm just thinking out loud.


----------



## Pasab (Feb 2, 2011)

TripleG said:


> OMG! The IC Champion actually got a win!


A champion who gets a victory? Strange booking in WWE.


----------



## Mikey2690 (Jun 15, 2010)

Kaitlyn has massive knockers.


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

Can't wait for this debate!!!!! Gripping television.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Ryan said:


> Basically Linda is pissed because an opponent used Vince mocking JR as an attack on her.


Wow... the bullshit has caught up with Vince.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

Aid180 said:


> The Rough Ryder has to be the most reversed finisher since Matt Hardy's Twist of Fate.


Happens way more often with the Killswitch. But Christian's out right now, so...


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

dan the marino said:


> And both Miz and Ryder go back to doing absolutely nothing of note. And to think, this guy main evented Wrestlemania two years ago.


Worse main-eventer in Mania history.


----------



## Theproof (Apr 9, 2009)

God this show is so unwatchable. When are they gonna learn to stop focusing on so much outside shit that has nothing to do with wrestling or their product?


----------



## UknowWho (Jan 31, 2012)

I didn't think the WHC storylines would get less interesting with Sheamus/ADR until they replaced ADR with Big Show


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

Stall_19 said:


> Can't wait for this debate!!!!! Gripping television.


:lmao


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

Mikey2690 said:


> Kaitlyn has massive knockers.


I'm hoping they're natural but it's highly doubtful. But she is in proportion dem hips and dat ass :ass


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Damn.... Show/Sheamus in the ring together? I gotta take a shit...


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

This will be boring and horrible....


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Damn even Booker got a shit reaction. They must be tired from previous recordings.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

virus21 said:


> What the fuck is a Social Media Ambassador anyway?


paid celebrity who doesn't give a fuck about wrestling who they feed lines/tweet for


----------



## holt_hogan (Jun 28, 2011)

Man this crowd is shit.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

WWE political satire. The lesser spotted tenth circle of hell.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

So basically by doing this segment, the WWE is saying "We watch the news! We know there is an Election going on in the real world".


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

I'm just imagining bookers fucked up african/british accent in tna :lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

Human Nature said:


> This will be boring and horrible....


It's going to be extremely predictable. Big Show acts serious, Sheamus makes lame jokes, and everyone starts fighting at the end. And possibly a Del Rio run in.


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

Did they really make Booker GM just so they could have a mock debate during election season and compare him to Obama? :lmao


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

This segment has my interest. It may be entertainingly bad instead of just mind-numblingly dull. I want to see how bad this can actually get.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Mikey2690 said:


> Kaitlyn has massive knockers.


Indeed


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

Right like obama and Romney give a fuck about WWE.


----------



## GothicBohemian (May 26, 2012)

I tuned in just in time for a ...world championship debate? Well, this makes me want to stay and watch more.  Why does such a thing exist?

Larry King is the tweeter of the night...we are having a debate...WWE has CNN ambitions now? Is this one of those weird ideas to get a target demographic to go vote (like, for Linda)? Whatever.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Ryan said:


> I'm hoping they're natural but it's highly doubtful. But she is in proportion dem hips and dat ass :ass


She's a professional bodybuilder. Those guns are fake, brah.


----------



## BigWillie54 (Feb 1, 2011)

Headliner said:


> Worse main-eventer in Mania history.


Over lawerence taylor? ***** please 

Sent from my MB612 using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## Striker (Aug 31, 2011)

Ryan said:


> I'm hoping they're natural but it's highly doubtful. But she is in proportion dem hips and dat ass :ass


Lol.

They are implants bro.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

Ziggler's new shirt looks pretty damn sweet. 

I'm talking about his new t-shirt because I don't give a fuck about this stupid debate.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

This crowd is tapping out along with me.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

Yes, Michael Cole. President Obama gets all the notes for his speeches watching Sheamus promos.


----------



## Theproof (Apr 9, 2009)

holt_hogan said:


> Man this crowd is shit.


Can you blame them?


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

This is about to get ugly


----------



## deadman18 (Apr 2, 2012)

So I'm guessing 70% of you guys will be switching to MNF till this is over?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

BigWillie54 said:


> Over lawerence taylor? ***** please
> 
> Sent from my MB612 using VerticalSports.Com App


Lawrence Taylor > Miz.

Coke is the difference................coke.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Yup, Randy is being punished.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

I hope Sheamus makes more jokes about Jews.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Aid180 said:


> Did they really make Booker GM just so they could have a mock debate during election season and compare him to Obama? :lmao


WWE has done worse to mock Obama


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

This has potential to be great with the right questions.


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

Sheamus is awesome.



Mister Hands said:


> I hope Sheamus makes more jokes about Jews.


(Y)


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

I hope a tornado hits that arena and sucks Big Show and Sheamus up in the sky.


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi (Mar 31, 2011)

Headliner said:


> God Ryder is awful. Unless he's getting fucked up by Kane, I have no interest in him.



Your avy and sig has reminded me i need to rewatch House Party asap, loved that movie as a kid, downloaded it for nostalgia a few years back only to find it had Thai dubbing (still better than this Raw).
Im gonna rewatch Class Act while Im at it,an underrated entry in the Kid n Play canon.


----------



## Ditcka (Jul 6, 2010)

inb4 Sheamus brings up an irrelevant story about his childhood during this debate


----------



## FourWinds (Mar 5, 2012)

deadman18 said:


> So I'm guessing 70% of you guys will be switching to MNF till this is over?


Nah. Xbox is calling.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Ratingzzz right here.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Im guessing I haven't missed much?


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

See, Big Show should dress like that all the time, instead of wearing stupid-ass beanies & camo gear.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Rock316AE said:


> This has potential to be great with the right questions.


"Why are we here?"
"What the actual fuck?"
"They get paid for writing this?"


----------



## vacuous (Aug 30, 2009)

Still scoreless on MNF.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Big Show is involved in more "Change the Channel" moments than anyone else in WWE history.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Fuck Touts & Tweets and fuck whatever this debate is because this is stupid.


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

Why is Booker stuttering tonight?


----------



## seannnn (Aug 17, 2008)

Why can't they put this shit on Smackdown?


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Expected Sheamus to come out in a Suit. Disappointed.
Big Show looks like a Casino Bodyguard in that suit. :lmao

Big Show is massively underrated on the mic.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Show's throat parched?


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Omega_VIK said:


> Yup, Randy is being punished.


Like he gives a fuck.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Big Show got this one right. There really is no reason for this. Actually hope Show wins. 

He's owning right now.


----------



## vacuous (Aug 30, 2009)

Dez Bryant dropped another pass.


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

Fella isn't wearing a suit in before a brogue kick.


----------



## Alex DeLarge (Nov 4, 2004)

Big Show blunt and to the point.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Almost home. How has the first hour been guys.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

And Big Show is awesome.


----------



## Ditcka (Jul 6, 2010)

Well put, end segment


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

I'm just really happy Sheamus can't bust out the racial jokes in this feud.


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

That was actually prety good from Big Show


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Lets end the promo there. Won't get any better. Shemaus your not randy orton


----------



## JT Martin (Mar 18, 2012)

So why does WWE make the IWC suffer?

I want ISP back.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

Show speaking dat truth. Except the part about him winning. lol no one beats Sheamus.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Fuck...Fella is so awful on the mic.


----------



## JobbyJobberson (Mar 25, 2012)

Sheamus already learning how to pander to the crowd.

Politician in the making.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

Nice, Big Show.

End this.


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

Sheamus stealing Mick Foley's cheap pop.


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

Awesome promo from Show.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

Is that a giant scab between Sheamus's eyes?


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

ugh.....


----------



## FourWinds (Mar 5, 2012)

Look I know they're trying, but what the hell does this have to do with the championship?


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

God damn could Sheamus blatantly kiss the audiences asses anmyore than he is?


----------



## Tim Legend (Jun 27, 2006)

It's almost like Vince knows he's getting reamed by MNF in the ratingz~! And just haphazardly slapped this together...


----------



## Theproof (Apr 9, 2009)

Why aren't they booing this shit? The fans today are clueless.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

I can't believe I'm watching this.


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

This show can't get any worse...
Actually wrestling is dead.......


----------



## GothicBohemian (May 26, 2012)

I'm sorry, but this is horrible and not in a funny way.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

TripleG said:


> Fuck Touts & Tweets and fuck whatever this debate is because this is stupid.


No kidding. We'll start our own Monday Night wrestling show. With blackjack and hookers


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

vacuous said:


> Dez Bryant dropped another pass.


Somebody call his mama. On second thought you probably shouldn't.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Gripping question there, Tom.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

I actually laughed at Big Show's opening statement. Other than that this is boring!


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

Mark Henry needs to return and make this a triple threat and be down with it..

Why are we starting feuds at HIAC instead of finishing them?


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Wonder if anyone will bring up Yoshi Tatsu laying Sheamus on his arse.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

Nice joke, Sheamus.......

fpalm


----------



## JobbyJobberson (Mar 25, 2012)

Faces making fun of heels for no reason again... 

Bad breath and body odor? Lol. Be a star kids.


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

i smell fantastic - best line Show has given in months


----------



## Theproof (Apr 9, 2009)

cavs25 said:


> This show can't get any worse...
> Actually wrestling is dead.......


No. WWE is dead.


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

Sheamus is actually terrible.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Damn Show is actually pretty good on the mic tonight. Never thought i'd say that.


----------



## Apollosol (Jan 3, 2012)

Thank you @roscoe. Even though you don't exist....


----------



## Setsu00 (Mar 11, 2011)

I'm loving show right now, screw you guys. xD


----------



## FourWinds (Mar 5, 2012)

Hey Big Show, we the fans aren't taking this serious either. Goddamn I wish twitter would die.


----------



## BHfeva (Sep 3, 2012)

Sheamus getting a good pop..


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

its the WMD Booker, WMD...


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Show telling it like it is. Stop being a comedian Sheamus.... Leave the corny jokes to Cena.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Ha ha! Booker T can't read.


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

They made a mistake


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Time to turn the channel.


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

Sheamus is rocking it. Dude rules. 

"The KO" = Booker Botch. Haha, at least Show covered him calling it the KO as well. Props to Show.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

:lmao I'm actually liking Big Show here.


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

virus21 said:


> No kidding. We'll start our own Monday Night wrestling show. With blackjack and hookers


In fact, forget the blackjack


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

Why is Booker constantly tripping over his words tonight?


----------



## Ditcka (Jul 6, 2010)

I don't think I've ever wanted Big Show to win a match more than now.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

End this fucking shit now. Booker, call Fella a ***** and get this shit over.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)




----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

Nice save from Show for Booker's botch there.


----------



## JobbyJobberson (Mar 25, 2012)

Rock316AE said:


> Awesome promo from Show.


He's winning the crowd too.


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

Im about to change the channel


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

kobra860 said:


> Somebody call his mama. On second thought you probably shouldn't.


haha I see what you did there...


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

I can't believe it but I agree with Show.


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

This is atrocious.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

This is awful.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Those shitty podiums. It just fell apart. I can't.


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

Haha his podium fell apart. Ahahahaha


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

ugfjgfnmjgfjtftfd


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

"extenuadum circumstances" big shoe 2012


----------



## DrowningFish (Jan 10, 2012)

Let's count how many times Sheamus says " I'll be honest fella"


----------



## Alex DeLarge (Nov 4, 2004)

Who gives a flying fuck about Tout?!


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Okay Show made me laugh alot more than I think I should with that :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

"I'm slightly overweight!" :lol


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Big Show broke the podium!!!! :lol this feud is already better then del rio-sheamus


----------



## 5th-Horseman (Apr 12, 2011)

Crikey, just got home from the pubd, i'm quite drunk. This segment is so shit I'ved decided to just give up drinking more and go to bed. Fuck you big show and sheamus.


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

:lmao Big Show is great.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

He beat Show in 45 seconds and stole your thunder in 18, Sheamus. D-Bry > both of you.


----------



## Dinobot (Sep 24, 2012)

Is that Dean Ambrose?


----------



## Ditcka (Jul 6, 2010)

This is the worst thing I've ever seen on WWETV

Sheamus is literally the worst.


----------



## Theproof (Apr 9, 2009)

I take back what I said about the muppets. Muppets are too mature for the WWE.


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

This has to be the most retarded segment ever.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

You make me ashamed to be Irish, Sheamus. You ginger prick.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

This segment is really horrid.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

dan the marino said:


> This segment has my interest. It may be entertainingly bad instead of just mind-numblingly dull. I want to see how bad this can actually get.


And of course, WWE seems to miss my extraordinarily low expectations anyway.

Though Big Show leaning on and destroying that podium was funny. Show can be funny when he goes off script. 

Crowd no-selling Seamus's crap.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

Oh wow, I was wrong. Sheamus somehow managed to keep the racial stuff in with this feud. Impressive.


----------



## GothicBohemian (May 26, 2012)

Big show's podium just exploded...I've had enough. This is unwatchable.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

What a trainwreck.

Show's doing well though.


----------



## wrestlinn00bz (Feb 22, 2011)

show is making me lulz tonight. I usually fucking hate him.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Headliner said:


> End this fucking shit now. Booker, call Fella a ***** and get this shit over.


:lmao


Show with that grammar. "Extenuatum circumstances" :lmao


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Sheamus. Is. Not. Funny.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Lame Sheamus is lame.


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

*I never thought I'd say this. But I hope Big Show wins the World Title. *


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

Kill this segment, kill it fire.


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

It is a serious debate guys. One of the debaters isn't even wearing pants! That's how you know it's a serious debate.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

"A seriouz debate, aight" :lmao Booker
Take the mic off Sheamus.
This skit sucks.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

You're right Show. This is NOT funny.


----------



## Jotunheim (Sep 25, 2012)

I can't seriously take sheamus seriously with that little piece of shit in his nose


----------



## Max Mouse (Jun 26, 2011)

Pretty Dead crowd...


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

We need Henry back to wreck all these fuckers.


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

God have mercy on this so-called segment


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

Big Show sweating from talking.


----------



## JT Martin (Mar 18, 2012)

:lmao: I love it when Big Show gets angry.:troll


----------



## Tim Legend (Jun 27, 2006)

It would take one deluded fucker to praise this steamy pile of feces...


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Buckley said:


> This is atrocious.





TripleG said:


> This is awful.


This is Sparta









I don't care how lame that was. Its better than what on Raw


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

And of course Big Show is going to walk away.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Would someone tell me why does Sheamus always have a cut on his face somewhere every week? The most common spot is on the bridge of his nose. Seriously its getting as repetitive as Ryback's pink eye.


----------



## JobbyJobberson (Mar 25, 2012)

Booker T forgot to ask his last question.

"How much time was this segment designed to kill. Really."


----------



## Bionic_Brony (Oct 15, 2011)

gobsayscomeon said:


> Is that a giant scab between Sheamus's eyes?


I guess so. Its very gross and distracting.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

I'm sorry but Seamus is just awful. 

That was bad, but at least they kept it relatively short.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

> Gregory Shane Helms ‏@ShaneHelmsCom
> 
> This debate is so bad, the podium just committed suicide.


God bless you, Helms.


----------



## deadman18 (Apr 2, 2012)

I just turned back and saw Show leaving. Was it that bad?


----------



## Jotunheim (Sep 25, 2012)

woah, that's a new one a monster heel that's a coward, WWE is on fire with their creative department


----------



## ThePeoplezStunner3 (Sep 7, 2012)

well that suckef


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

Walk-In said:


> See, Big Show should dress like that all the time, instead of wearing stupid-ass beanies & camo gear.


Holy shit, nice avatar/sig


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

LOL big show was decent in that debate bit shocked


----------



## Dubbletrousers (Jul 20, 2012)

the WWE is just making me hate sheamus more by having big show run away from him like that


----------



## Setsu00 (Mar 11, 2011)

Sheamus is really fucking lame. Like. Holy Shit. I forgot how bad he was on the mic.

Show made me laugh though. lolol


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

Feed Me More!


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*I didn't think it possible for me to like Sheamus less than I already did. I was wrong.*


----------



## Theproof (Apr 9, 2009)

Why isn't Sheamus heel? WWE is so ass backwards it's hilarious. The guy's absolutely shit as face and is seriously making me want to turn the channel. Everything about him screams heel but I guess he sells a lot of t-shirts or something.....


----------



## magusnova (Jan 3, 2012)

And the streak hype begins.


----------



## JT Martin (Mar 18, 2012)

How predictable...


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

YES! RYBACK :mark:

Dude looks like a Medieval Warrior with that shirt :lol


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Mister Hands said:


> We need Henry back to wreck all these fuckers.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Plan B on the way to the ring. 

Too bad we can't just abort Cena and go straight to plan B.


----------



## Monday Jericho (Mar 2, 2012)

Bitch I'm #TheRyback.


----------



## Burgle_the_Kutt (Aug 26, 2011)

Just got in. They do JR's mandatory embarrassment yet?


----------



## BHfeva (Sep 3, 2012)

Thought Big Show would knock Sheamus out and say.. that's how it feels


----------



## Alex DeLarge (Nov 4, 2004)

Ryback has that stoned look on his face.


----------



## Silent KEEL (Jul 26, 2004)

I loved that segment, it was unintentionally hilarious!


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

Mister Hands said:


> We need Henry back to wreck all these fuckers.


^^ God, I miss Henry. Honestly we're in dire need of a Hall of Pain pt. 2. 

THE RYBACK APPROACHES :mark:


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

Sheamus is horrible. Why is he face?


----------



## Until May (Feb 5, 2011)

that was awful

you can say what you want about show though, guy is a great actor when hes heel.


" can I have another podium?! I leaned on my podium!"


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

Raw should be renamed to Monday night Crap. Now I know why I quit watching this bullshit last month.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

Buckley said:


> Big Show sweating from talking.


He's getting his Nixon on.


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

Big Show was great as usual and carried this segment. Sheamus needs a little change to his character. He doesn't need to be goofy all the time. He's much better as a badass brawler.


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

Ryan said:


> Kill this segment, kill it fire.


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

Takertheman said:


> Ryback has that stoned look on his face.


It's all the 2nd hand weed from RVD's singlet.


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

Switching to MNF for the entire rest of the night after I see Ryback wreck someone.


----------



## NightmareInc. (Mar 10, 2010)

I'd rather listen to another generic John Cena "I won last night" speech than listen to Sheamus talk about anything for any length of time. Seriously. His lines are so fucking lame it's embarassing.


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

kobra860 said:


> He's getting his Nixon on.


Well played sir!


----------



## holt_hogan (Jun 28, 2011)

Dark_Link said:


> Right like obama and Romney give a fuck about WWE.


They used to:


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

Ryan said:


> It's all the 2nd hand weed from RVD's singlet.


Haha


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

Sheamus just made me appreciate Cena.


----------



## CALΔMITY (Sep 25, 2012)

Until May said:


> that was awful
> 
> you can say what you want about show though, guy is a great actor when hes heel.
> 
> ...


That was the only part where I chuckled a little at all. The second I saw Cole announce a debate, I already knew it would be a terrible waste of time.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Funny how Ryback squashed Miz last week and has already moved on not giving a damn about the IC Title. Brilliant booking.


----------



## Alex DeLarge (Nov 4, 2004)

Ryan said:


> It's all the 2nd hand weed from RVD's singlet.


:lmao


----------



## NightmareInc. (Mar 10, 2010)

Also, Big Show carried this segment. Once again he proves how underrated he is.


----------



## Chi Town Punk (Mar 4, 2012)

What's up with Sheamus and his weird lip licking thing tonight? :lmao the camera shots were ackward tonight and thus looked comical.


----------



## SZilla (Jul 31, 2012)

That was painful. I'm turning this off.

Blech.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

IT'S TIME FOR THE RYBACK


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Ugh, they are killing me with these rematches from Smackdown. It's normally the same outcome too.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

tensai jobber entrance


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

WHAT THE FUCK!? We don't get the Tensai entrance? This is BULLSHIT!


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Tensai burial incoming.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

another Smackdown rematch I see (just flipped to see whats happening)


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

bah gawd rematch of the century


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Dat pop.


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

The jobber entrance streak continues!!


----------



## Theproof (Apr 9, 2009)

Oh god not this fucker.....


----------



## JobbyJobberson (Mar 25, 2012)

Akasha said:


> Sheamus is horrible. Why is he face?


He passed Vince's "So You Think You Could Be A Babyface" test.


1. Can you smile for more than 90 seconds at a time?
2. Do you have good comedic timing?
3. Are you good at mocking others?

"Congrats. You're a face. Now go out there and act like a douchebag."


----------



## Striker (Aug 31, 2011)

FEED ME MORE.


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

I just don't get what all this fuss about Skip Sh errr I mean Ryback is???


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Ryback/Tensai, interesting


----------



## Jotunheim (Sep 25, 2012)

poor tensai, he is nothing but a neckless jobber right now


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Again I ask, why does Ryback have sound effects but no pyros? That is just stupid.


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

Here is our weekly "Smackdown Doesn't Matter" match. At least it's a good opponent for Ryback.


----------



## Falkono (Dec 7, 2009)

fuck Roidback


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

Good, Ryback gets to wreck Tensai. Albert sucks, whoever beats him is cool.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

And yet ANOTHER jobber entrance. God damn as if this shit was predictable enough, we have to be blatantly told who's winning now.


----------



## SAS21 (Feb 22, 2012)

American sushi is on the menu


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

4 for 4 jobber entrance death.


----------



## NightmareInc. (Mar 10, 2010)

Why hasn't Albert been released again yet?


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

Ryyyyyyyyyyyyyback, Ryyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyback, Ryyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyback...


----------



## JT Martin (Mar 18, 2012)

Is that pyro or just sound?


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Tensai again?


----------



## Burgle_the_Kutt (Aug 26, 2011)

This Ryback shit is bad. If you're going to feed him legit wrestlers, at least make it a real match.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

Oh yeah, of course. SmackDown no important so we have to watch The Ryback squash Tensai again. I'm fine with it though, seeing Ryback murder Albert was cool.


----------



## JobbyJobberson (Mar 25, 2012)

Um... okay? This match again?


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

The crowd doesn't know whether to chant "Albert" or "Goldberg"


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

Tensai is a flop


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Well, Ryback's mastered the no sell.


----------



## UknowWho (Jan 31, 2012)

Sheamus is so bad, that WWE Film commercial just reminded me of something worst than him.


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

So will there be Albert or Goldberg chants throughout this match?


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

I'm a Ryback fan. I'm not afraid to admit it.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

SWEET JESUS!

they couldn't have picked a worse combo than these two clowns


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Ryback makes no-selling look badass.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Headliner said:


> Ugh, they are killing me with these rematches from Smackdown. It's normally the same outcome too.


It's like they're intentionally training people to not give a solitary shit about any WWE TV show ever.


----------



## Jotunheim (Sep 25, 2012)

hehe "goldberg" chants, fucking gold, I hope they never die


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

lol he laughed


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Time for Ryback to lift Tensai with his finisher and Cole to jizz all over it acting like he's never seen it before.


----------



## magusnova (Jan 3, 2012)

Vintage Ran...err Ryback


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Burgle_the_Kutt said:


> Just got in. They do JR's mandatory embarrassment yet?


Dedicating this abysmal show to him is embarrassing enough.

Seriously though I almost wonder if they'll embarrass JR by doing absolutely nothing tonight. By that I mean, call this "JR Appreciation Night!" for the fuck of it and do absolutely nothing for or with JR, not even a little segment. Just looking for the company's good publicity. I guess we'll see.


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

These two don't have great chemistry. This match needs to go longer than 3 min.,


----------



## FourWinds (Mar 5, 2012)

They really should just let A-Train be A-Train. Seriously, what would be wrong with that at this point?


----------



## Burgle_the_Kutt (Aug 26, 2011)

The real question is, will the fans chant Goldberg or Albert?


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Remember when WCW ripped of The Ultimate Warrior when they brought out The Renegade? 

Yeah, that's what Ryback is. He is a watered down version of another company's creation.


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

Welp, there goes all of his credibility.


----------



## Falkono (Dec 7, 2009)

botcharama


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

I'm undecided since the loss of my favorite terrible jobber target Swagger who's next. Tensai could be the one..


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

He couldn't lift his fat ass.:lmao


----------



## vacuous (Aug 30, 2009)

lololololol


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

Botch me more!


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Damn two botches in a row... :lmao


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

HOLY SHIT


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

botch


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Well Ryback's push and credibility just died.*


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

This is just terrible.


----------



## Monday Jericho (Mar 2, 2012)

Botchy botch botch.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

BOTCHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

Oh dear....


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

OMG LOL!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Ha..ha. :lmao


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Ryback just pulled an Orton. Stupid! Stupid!


----------



## UknowWho (Jan 31, 2012)

I bet Cesaro could lift up Tensai.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOL.

Ryback is finished or Tensai is fired.


----------



## Tim Legend (Jun 27, 2006)

:lmao :lmao :lmao 

Ryback fails


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

He's no Goldberg


----------



## Dinobot (Sep 24, 2012)

It's okay Ryback. Maybe you can lift him next time.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

Ryback botching :lmao


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

Uhhh..

Was he able to lift him on Smackdown?


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

That didn't look to good!


----------



## vanboxmeer (Aug 27, 2007)

Rookie Brock's better.


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

u had to figure one of these times....


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

Lovely botch


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Tensai pinned from a regular clothesline :jay2


----------



## Pasab (Feb 2, 2011)

So Ryback is stronger than Goldberg... :lmao


----------



## Ditcka (Jul 6, 2010)

Ahahahaha

Ryback just fucked himself over


----------



## Pojko (Jul 13, 2011)

Ryback has just lost his mystique. Failing twice to pick Albert up. Sorry, that's just how I feel.


----------



## Bionic_Brony (Oct 15, 2011)

Oh damn. Did Ryback fuck up the march. He did it in Smackdown.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

Goldberg would have been able to lift him. Just saying.


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

Lol did Ryback called albert stupid?


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

LOL!!! That was fucking hilarious!!!


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Fucking fail.


----------



## NoLeafClover (Oct 23, 2009)

Albert's sandbagging dumb ass.


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

Haha he couldn't get Tensai up! 

Goldberg would have! haha


----------



## Setsu00 (Mar 11, 2011)

Oh no...come on man your appeal is being strong as fuck...shame.. Tht may hurt him in the long run.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

UknowWho said:


> Sheamus is so bad, that WWE Film commercial just reminded me of something worst than him.


They're basically trying to turn him into Cena 2.0. Only he doesn't have Cena's charisma, so his stupid shit won't even get over with the crowd at all. They need to abort this guy's push, even if it means giving Show the title.


----------



## Theproof (Apr 9, 2009)

LMAO!!!

He's already creating fail GIF's for himself.


----------



## CALΔMITY (Sep 25, 2012)

RatedR10 said:


> Ryback botching :lmao


Yeah and that match was far too short.


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

I bet Cesaro could've lifted Tensai.....


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

And I take that good opponent part back.


----------



## Disciple514 (Jul 29, 2010)

I guess Tensai was too much food for Ryback


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

_YIP YIP. What it do._


Fuckery. Back to Housewives.


----------



## Jotunheim (Sep 25, 2012)

if ryback is not cutting a promo I could fucking care less about a roided freak that does nothing but scream, I know goldberg was almost the same and I loved him, but at least goldberg have HUGE presence and lol at the planted "feed me more" people


----------



## AthenaMark (Feb 20, 2012)

I think he botched that shit twice. LMAO!


----------



## Brodus Clay (Jan 6, 2012)

Holy fuck Ryback aura died big time there.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

Ryback called him stupid. shades of randy orton and kofi.


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

This tag team is genius.


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

Yeah Ryback lost his mystique.


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

He did it last week, I think Tensai may have sandbagged, he didn't seem like he was trying to get on Rybacks shoulders properly.

Or it's probably a double botch


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

He did it on SmackDown. But Raw's the one that counts, so that was bad,


----------



## The High King (May 31, 2012)

Pojko said:


> Ryback has just lost his mystique. Failing twice to pick Albert up. Sorry, that's just how I feel.


useless midcarder never had mystique to begin with, the useless mutt only is where he is cos vince is a closet homosexual with his love for big men


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Rhodes off to google what that means.....


----------



## sandsaro (Aug 25, 2012)

abrown0718 said:


> can't anyone come up with creative or clever finisher names anymore?
> 
> "the neutralizer"
> 
> :kobe


It is actually quite clever as he is Swiss....and they're always neutral:cool2


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

just one fo those things ppl, we know he can lift him, but yeah when thats all ryback has and he doesnt deliver, its like, well ummmm


----------



## Burgle_the_Kutt (Aug 26, 2011)

Neanderthal is pronounced NeanderTALL! god, if you're going to pretend to be an intellectual say it right.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Dark_Link said:


> Lol did Ryback called albert stupid?


He most certainly did.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Aha, so Foley did only return to promote his new merchandise after all! I knew something had to be up.


----------



## ThePeoplezStunner3 (Sep 7, 2012)

Epic Fail


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Ya Tensai really blocked it didn't he JR? It was hilarious listening to the announcers trying to cover up that botch. I'd kill to see Vince's face watching that.


----------



## JT Martin (Mar 18, 2012)

:lmao Ryback just fucked up.


----------



## Jotunheim (Sep 25, 2012)

SummerLove said:


> Yeah Ryback lost his mystique.


I fucking told you all, he SUCKED in the ring and SUCKS on the mic, but a bunch of people are sucking up his dick real hard, and I don't know what in the fucking hell do they see in that idiot fpalm


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

I think Albert sandbagged that tonight, honestly. If he gets released after this, then it's likely he did.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

Thank you God for Rhodes Scholars.


----------



## Science.Violence (Sep 10, 2012)

The High King said:


> useless midcarder never had mystique to begin with, the useless mutt only is where he is cos vince is a closet homosexual with his love for big men


You're on point but I'm not so sure Vince is closeted, he's an obvious old queen.


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

and ryback has always shouted "stupid"
he just threw that in there to play it off i guess at first


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

ToxieDogg said:


> I bet Cesaro could've lifted Tensai.....


*To be fair to Ryback though he didn't get to grab a handful of pecker and nut-sack. *


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

sandsaro said:


> It is actually quite clever as he is Swiss....and they're always neutral:cool2


nobody cares about that bullshit


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

think tensai sandbagged


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

If the Zombies from Resident Evil fought the zombies from The Walking Dead-I'm correct to say Resident Evil Zombies would win-Correct?

Love you Mila-More Resident evil commercials please USA Network.


----------



## FourWinds (Mar 5, 2012)

I don't know. I kind of agree with a few maybe it was a sandbag?


----------



## Ditcka (Jul 6, 2010)

We'd like to wish Lord Tensai good luck in his future endeavors.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Rhodes Scholar vs DeVry Institute at Mania 29.


----------



## Xanthos (Jan 28, 2008)

Goldberg press slammed Brock Lesnar into a spear, definitely stronger than Ryback.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

David Banner said:


> Ya Tensai really blocked it didn't he JR? It was hilarious listening to the announcers cover up that botch. I'd kill to see Vince's face watching that.


Guaranteed Vince is freaking out right now. 

Albert's fucking fat. WWE could make money with "WWE Pork Chops" off his fat.


----------



## Striker (Aug 31, 2011)

Ryback lifted him on SD but not on Raw.

Fuck that sucks.


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

That had to happen after I admit to being a Ryback fan. Some all powerful mystical force hates me.


----------



## YESYESYES! (Apr 12, 2012)

Tensai will get fired now.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

Tensai definitely didn't do a little jump up like he did on SD. Who knows, we'll see what the "insider reports" say lolol.


----------



## arcslnga (Nov 4, 2010)

Damn it! Now I have to fight one armed Cena at Hell in a Cell!:no:


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Ryback can fuck off as far as I'm concern.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

I can hear Vince McMahon's screaming from here.


----------



## UknowWho (Jan 31, 2012)

dan the marino said:


> They're basically trying to turn him into Cena 2.0. Only he doesn't have Cena's charisma, so his stupid shit won't even get over with the crowd at all. They need to abort this guy's push, even if it means giving Show the title.


I agree, just because Ziggler would cash in on Show bc his title reigns are so short his longest was for almost two months and that was 13 yrs ago1


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

FourWinds said:


> I don't know. I kind of agree with a few maybe it was a sandbag?


Or he's just a fat fuck. Something's gotta give.


----------



## Falkono (Dec 7, 2009)

Yeah I think it was more a case of Tensai doing a Hogan then actually Roidbacks fault.


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

King Kenny said:


> think tensai sandbagged


I'm in a chatroom and everyone in there thinks he did too. He certainly looked to try less this time than he did Friday. Albert might of been pissed he had to job twice to Ryback. If that is the case, then be mighty curious to see what is said backstage.


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

Yea fat albert completely sandbagged that
What an asshole if he did it on purpose lol


----------



## BHfeva (Sep 3, 2012)

Ryback was able to lift Tensai on smackdown and walk around with him... why botch on raw..


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Lol that was so fucking hilarious, the next big breakout start they're prepping majorly fucked up in a really bad way on live tv. Tried twice, then just clotheslined him again to pin him lol.


----------



## The High King (May 31, 2012)

not often temsai comes out looking better than his opponent, and thats with tensai losing...haha


----------



## CALΔMITY (Sep 25, 2012)

YESYESYES! said:


> Tensai will get fired now.


His gimmick sucks anyway. I liked him as A-train more.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Tensai sandbagged calling it. Good now the useless shit can be fired.


----------



## Burgle_the_Kutt (Aug 26, 2011)

Tensai probably sandbagged, and I don't blame him. If this is how they're going to use him he should just take his ball and go home.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Amber B said:


> Rhodes Scholar vs DeVry Institute at Mania 29.


Winners get a shot at the fake university of the world-University of Phoenix!


----------



## Segageeknavarre (Jun 28, 2011)

I don't get what happened i think the botch was on ryback?


----------



## The XL (Aug 7, 2006)

I think Tensai sandbagged Ryback.....lmfao.


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

Freeloader said:


> I think Albert sandbagged that tonight, honestly. If he gets released after this, then it's likely he did.


I really do think Tensai sandbagged, Ryback had to lean much further tonight to try and pick him up. Tensai didn't move his body into position by hopping to help.


----------



## Blueforce7 (Feb 21, 2012)

I'm pretty sure Tensai sandbagged. I hope he gets future endeavored.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

YESYESYES! said:


> Tensai will get fired now.


At least that's one positive.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Eve!!!!! :mark:


----------



## Striker (Aug 31, 2011)

Burgle_the_Kutt said:


> Tensai probably sandbagged, and I don't blame him. If this is how they're going to use him he should just take his ball and go home.


You say that like you Tensai doesn't need the money.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

JR doesn't sound too enthusiastic. He must know some shit is gonna go down.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

WIth the overly long and annoying opening segment, the terrible debate segment, and that disastrous Ryback match, this show has been terrible so far...lets see if they pick things up in the second half.


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

Eve is such a great idol for women.


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

Can't wait till the dirt sheets report on Tensai's "sandbagging".


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

I hope they don't release Tensai. He oozes sexuality.


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

Follow Breast Cancer Awareness with Eve's breasts. I approve.


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

Soon we won't have any divas who can actually wrestle.


----------



## UknowWho (Jan 31, 2012)

We atleast Ryback didn't get Regal'd even though I wish he did.


----------



## Bionic_Brony (Oct 15, 2011)

I'm also thinking Tensai sandbagged, but idk maybe I'm wrong. I see no reason for him to unless he's getting released.


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

I like fake face Eve.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

Striker said:


> You say that like you Tensai doesn't need the money.


he probably doesn't he made a shitload in japan.


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

It was albert fault he failed to climb on Ryback shoulder twice.


----------



## Monday Jericho (Mar 2, 2012)

Tensai clearly sandbagged tho after watching it again.


----------



## CALΔMITY (Sep 25, 2012)

I used to hate the design for the diva's champ belt, but it's perfect for Eve.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

genocide_cutter said:


> Soon we won't have any divas who can actually wrestle.


Not like they give them much time anyway


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Beth to job on the way out. The WWE way.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

cavs25 said:


> Yea fat albert completely sandbagged that
> What an asshole if he did it on purpose lol


He's lucky that he didn't pull a Brock Lesnar.


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

That botch was probably Tensai's fault. Ryback is still a beast that he did it the first time on SD. Nobody is going to remember it by next week anyway so nothing happened to Ryback's aura.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

Eve's boring again. I liked her better when she was a Hoeski.

Oh, Beth? IT'S HALF ASSING TIME!


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*I do like that they follow the breast cancer thing with divas with implants.


Also a good thing to come out of the Ryback/Tensai thing is we wont have to watch 5 recaps of Ryback nailing his finisher on Tensai now.*


----------



## NoLeafClover (Oct 23, 2009)

Ryan said:


> I really do think Tensai sandbagged, Ryback had to lean much further tonight to try and pick him up. Tensai didn't move his body into position by hopping to help.


Yep. It's obvious that Tensai sandbagged and it wasn't Ryback. He did it on Smackdown...

Albert's dumb ass ruining everything he gets involved in.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Remember when Beth dominated the division? I do too.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Eve is so distracting, i can't help but just think of fucking her whenever shes out there thus i can't concentrate on anything thats happening.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

It is still hard to belive no one else is wearing pink for the breast cancer awareness except for Cena. Not even the divas are wearing pink.


----------



## Burgle_the_Kutt (Aug 26, 2011)

gobsayscomeon said:


> I hope they don't release Tensai. He oozes sexuality.


lol, rep'd


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

Stall_19 said:


> I like fake face Eve.


Though I find it funny in that her character reminds me of John Cena.

And yeah I did quote myself.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

I thought we were brothers, Teddy.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

The﻿ Lexarssist;12083846 said:


> Beth to job on the way out. The WWE way.


At least it woun't be as bad as when Mickie or Lita left


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Hit-Girl said:


> *I do like that they follow the breast cancer thing with divas with implants.
> *


Classic WWE:lmao


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

That's all the Diva's "division" needs-more Memo's.


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

Flocka Ambrose said:


> Tensai definitely didn't do a little jump up like he did on SD. Who knows, we'll see what the "insider reports" say lolol.


No, you are right. I can see Tensai getting shitcanned tonight. 

And people comparing Goldberg and Lesnar with Ryback - consider that their opponents wouldn't of gotten lifted either had they sandbagged. You think if Mark Henry sandbagge,d LEsnar would just lift em with ease? 

Yeah.....no


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

I kind of want Eve/Beth to hug it out, then maybe kiss it out....


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Freeloader said:


> I'm in a chatroom and everyone in there thinks he did too. He certainly looked to try less this time than he did Friday. Albert might of been pissed he had to job twice to Ryback. If that is the case, then be mighty curious to see what is said backstage.


he probably did, and it's really no surprise if he's pissed. His push has been mishandled from the beginning. Pushed as a generic monster with no real character, thrown in squash matches, and now thrown in on the other end of squash matches without ever really accomplishing anything so far. Now he's jobbing to the guy who's getting the "big monster" push... I'd be pissed too. Even if it was a bit unprofessional (assuming that is in fact what happened).


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

Hit-Girl said:


> *To be fair to Ryback though he didn't get to grab a handful of pecker and nut-sack. *


Very true, lol.


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

So when did Beth turn face?


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Joseph92 said:


> It is still hard to belive no one else is wearing pink for the breast cancer awareness except for Cena. Not even the divas are wearing pink.


You gotta have real breasts to have Breast cancer. There's no silicone cancer.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Beat that ass Eve!!


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

beth takin some nice bumps tonight


----------



## JobbyJobberson (Mar 25, 2012)

Headliner said:


> Remember when Beth dominated the division? I do too.


Remember when the WWE actually gave a shit about the division? Me neither.


----------



## Tim Legend (Jun 27, 2006)

In Tensai's defense (not really), I could see not wanting to job in 2 minutes to a guy who just got his foot in the door and who's already over pushed as it is... Oh well see ya later Albert it wasn't a pleasure at all...


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

This show needs a Ken the Box - Daniel Bryan segment.


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

terrible match


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

0 people in the crowd reacting to eve's finisher made me cringe


----------



## Steve. (Apr 18, 2011)

"Eve has a great garden" XD


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

Oh Beth, how you've fallen.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

You know why they followed a breast cancer promo with divas with fake tits?
John Cena, the man who discovered breast cancer and will eradicate it, has found out that if a woman gets breast enhancements, breast cancer will be cured.


"One of the strongest divas ever."
Gets pinned 30 seconds later.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

virus21 said:


> At least it woun't be as bad as when Mickie or Lita left


Give them time.

On second thought, nah. With Mickie and Lita they cared a little about the Divas.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Oh come on! 

YOU ALREADY INTRODUCED THIS CHARACTER!!! You don't need to give the same introduction to the same guy twice in one show!


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

Joseph92 said:


> It is still hard to belive no one else is wearing pink for the breast cancer awareness except for Cena. Not even the divas are wearing pink.


AJ is wearing the Breast Cancer logo though.


----------



## Striker (Aug 31, 2011)

Flocka Ambrose said:


> he probably doesn't he made a shitload in japan.


Wow. Didn't know that.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

That's right, Barrett. Set the bitch straight.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Did they say this guys name that is with AJ now?


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

Wade telling 'creative' like it is.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Who is this crypt keeper bitch standing next to Tattoo? What is this? Back to Housewives.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

she just turned like 5 times browner


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

AJ really needs to just leave


----------



## NoLeafClover (Oct 23, 2009)

Are those House Stark dire wolves on either side of the anchor on Barrett's T shirt?

Game of Thrones represent!


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Great little promo there by Barrett.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Wow I am starting to agree with Pryo that Barrett will never get the title


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

I can't take AJ anymore. Someone glue this bitch to a playground slide.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

WE GET IT, WWE. AJ IS A BAD GM. FUCK. WE FUCKING GET IT. I guess you guys are happy. You get to bitch about her more and be happy that everyone's insulting her at the very least.

Why can't the girl just fucking wrestle? Why?


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

Ion t.v?


----------



## Tim Legend (Jun 27, 2006)

Wade Barrett.... A bare knuckle boxer who....



Tapes his fists..... 

:lol


----------



## Brodus Clay (Jan 6, 2012)

This damn RAW so much AJ/Sheamus and awful matches, one of the worst this year so far.


----------



## Kane_Undertaker (Dec 16, 2011)

wade barrett is very underated


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

Headliner said:


> Remember when Beth dominated the division? I do too.


It's pathetic they waste her ability with losers. First Kelly Kelly, now Eve. Stupid. 

Can't wait for Alolbert to get fired. I hope Ryback lifts Big Show next week somehow. Just to prove he can lift someone s big as Albert. Or Bigger. And I think he could lift Show honestly. but he wouldn't be doing it casually.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

So is this Stevenson fella going to do anything besides follow AJ around tonight? 

Are they really starting a new wrestling show for Wednesdays? Are we really down to just Sundays and Thursdays now?


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

Wade Barrett should be her coach. That was some "truth" there. Still an AJ fan though


----------



## CALΔMITY (Sep 25, 2012)

Silent Alarm said:


> That's right, Barrett. Set the bitch straight.


The only good thing to come of this night so far.


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

And who the fuck is that guy?


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

Thank you Barrett


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Wow what a tag match. cant believe as a tag champ DB is bigger than Sheamus. 

Missed the first hour was there anything said.bout Punk and Rybacl confrontation last week


----------



## Dinobot (Sep 24, 2012)

I thought Cena was getting his own show there for a minute. Then I realized that he already had one.


----------



## The High King (May 31, 2012)

Headliner said:


> I can't take AJ anymore. Someone glue this bitch to a playground slide.


cannot stand her either


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Hurry up with the JR stuff.


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

Dinobot said:


> I thought Cena was getting his own show there for a minute. Then I realized that he already had one.


Shhhh he's not been on tonight, don't jinx it.


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

Headliner said:


> I can't take AJ anymore. Someone glue this bitch to a playground slide.


AJ's starting to remind me of a Weeble now.


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

The JR segment in 25 minutes should be interesting if it is what I think it is. Yeah, Vince's creation.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Barrett "I'm not even competing tonight".

Yet he's all dressed to wrestle. I like to show up to work in my dress clothes and hang out in the break room too on my days off.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

dan the marino said:


> So is this Stevenson fella going to do anything besides follow AJ around tonight?
> 
> Are they really starting a new wrestling show for Wednesdays? Are we really down to just Sundays and Thursdays now?


I don't think the motherfucker has said anything since he appeared.


----------



## EdgeSpear23 (Nov 26, 2006)

There is still an hour an a half of this to go. Good lord this is never ending horror!


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

Has her coach even said anything yet?


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

I'm only watching for jr and swagger face turn. Other than that I I don't give a flying fuck about this show.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

JBL is excellent.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

JBL is such a BOSS


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

what cant jbl do! srsly tho the guys a great talent and seems like a great guy


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

JBL is so awesome. He is so much better than Cena for sure.


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

Vince or Austin. One of them is coming out for JR.


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

Another useless Tout


----------



## totoyotube (Mar 19, 2012)

what did ryback do to make people freak out about? did he do something bad?


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

Anyone still pissed about fat fuck Albert being a douchebag? I hope he gets punched backstage by Ryback, legit.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Is cole saying that mountain name right??


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Oh hey, it's the Job Squad.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

So is that coach just gonna stand there silent all night? Whats the point of him being her coach if he's not gonna fucking coach her?


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

JBL should be the one wearing pink cancer shirts.


----------



## CALΔMITY (Sep 25, 2012)

A Santino match? Back to the computer.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Hey look, the Mean Street Posse.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Oh my. Look at this circle jerk.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

lmao new Job squad.


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

SoupMan Prime said:


> Wow what a tag match. cant believe as a tag champ DB is bigger than Sheamus.
> 
> Missed the first hour was there anything said.bout Punk and Rybacl confrontation last week




The only thing bigger would be if Ken the Box invades the tag match at the end of the night.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

More jobber entrances. :lol

It's only an hour and a half into the show and I'm throwing in the towel.


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

Austin to return on CM Punk's 316th day as Champion? Maybe? Hmm


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

wtf that tie up lmao


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

This stable mekes the least sense of anything I've ever seen in my life.


----------



## Skullduggery (Jan 5, 2009)

Didn't know Drew still had a job.


----------



## RenoDazoto (Apr 2, 2012)

I'm getting this distinct feeling creative and Vince have no idea how to run a show that doesn't revolve around Cena anymore. Either that, or sabotage....but I won't go that far.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

Freeloader said:


> Anyone still pissed about fat fuck Albert being a douchebag? I hope he gets punched backstage by Ryback, legit.


Well if he gets buried by Ryder next week we'll know.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

TIME FOR AN ENCORE!!!


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Heath, Mahal, and Drew are the new DX? Nah.


----------



## Mr. Fluffykins (Sep 30, 2012)

Loving the slater tights


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Jobber match. 2 jobber entrances too :lmao


----------



## Bionic_Brony (Oct 15, 2011)

Joseph92 said:


> It is still hard to belive no one else is wearing pink for the breast cancer awareness except for Cena. Not even the divas are wearing pink.


Cause WWE wont let them, cause only Cena is allowed to be the charity hero. I bet ya that's what it is.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

Oh look, they remembered that stable. I guess we'll get the answer to the question, "if two jobbers compete one on one does anyone win?"


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Ahh. Slater/Jinder/McIntyre together. They've decided to stop singular burials and do them in bulk now.


----------



## JT Martin (Mar 18, 2012)

:lol I don't get Encore.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)




----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

The crowd seems to have burst into a spontaneous performance of 4'33".


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

UnAmericans 2.0 they really need to add Hunico. Guy is a tremendous talent.


----------



## Black_Power (Jul 28, 2011)

Hmm both got jobber intros...who will win?


----------



## DrowningFish (Jan 10, 2012)

Rofl I these guys


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

its a motley crew


----------



## Pro Royka (Jul 2, 2012)

This show is full of botches, and nonsense. I wonder why people don't want to tune in and watch this crap.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Can't wait for WWE Main Event! lulz


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Triple H could come out and talk about going Balls Deep in Steph and it wouldn't save this show.


----------



## EdgeSpear23 (Nov 26, 2006)

I know how we will build new stars. We will start w them already in the ring ready to fight that will show everyone how important they are and we will know what their character is about.


----------



## Striker (Aug 31, 2011)

A Scottish guy, a Middle Eastern guy, and a *******.

:kobe


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Derek said:


> lmao new Job squad.


That's their official name from now on.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

If they keep these 3 on as a trio of comedic jobbers, they might be somewhat interesting. McIntyre is utterly awful though, Slater will never be anything more than an annoying comedy low carder heel, and Mahal is still really green. 

I'm serious, they might as well reform a new-age Job Squad. Bring in Al Snow or Gillberg as their trainer. That could actually be entertaining.


----------



## JobbyJobberson (Mar 25, 2012)

RenoDazoto said:


> *I'm getting this distinct feeling creative and Vince have no idea how to run a show* that doesn't revolve around Cena anymore. Either that, or sabotage....but I won't go that far.


You could have just ended it after the bolded part.


----------



## The High King (May 31, 2012)

SP103 said:


> Ahh. Slater/Jinder/McIntyre together. They've decided to stop singular burials and do them in bulk now.




haha,


----------



## Falkono (Dec 7, 2009)

Plz god just end this shit now....


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Santino botch :lmao


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Here's a new game take a drink of alcohhol every time theres a jobber entrance tonight. Shouldn't take long to get smashed.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

RenoDazoto said:


> I'm getting this distinct feeling creative and Vince have no idea how to run a show that doesn't revolve around Cena anymore. Either that, or sabotage....but I won't go that far.


Its the first one. THis isn't the first time either


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

totoyotube said:


> what did ryback do to make people freak out about? did he do something bad?


He tried to lift Prince Albert and Droz stopped him.


----------



## CALΔMITY (Sep 25, 2012)

Pro Royka said:


> This show is full of botches, and nonsense. I wonder why people don't want to tune in and watch this crap.


I'm just kind of listening from the computer room now.


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

This RAW is one of the worst RAWs this year.


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

Uhh, so they leave Drew Mac is kept off TV for forever..and when he does come back on TV, he has a broken thumb?


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

Still think they should just go with the whole Tiger Ali Singh gimmick for Jinder Mahal.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Mister Hands said:


> The crowd seems to have burst into a spontaneous performance of 4'33".


I got that.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

This is the worse stable of all time already.:lmao


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

:lmao

Can't even beat Santino.


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

The only person on the roster who does not rely on cheap heat is D Bry. The heat would be off the charts if Ken the Box attacked him tonight during the main event.


----------



## Burgle_the_Kutt (Aug 26, 2011)

So, we can all assume the point of "encore" is to get beaten by Ryback, I think


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

This RAW is a strong contender for the longest TV show of all time.


----------



## The High King (May 31, 2012)

jobber interview...............oh yeah.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)




----------



## Dinobot (Sep 24, 2012)

Drew still has a job? Wow. I had no idea. 

Santino looked like he hurt himself there.


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

Since when did these fuckboys start teaming up?


----------



## Blood Bath (Sep 7, 2012)

Heath Slater should be gettin a better push


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

Babayyyyy!


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

What was loud and clear about that?? We still don't know why they are together!


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Drew has gone the full retard :wilkins


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Cole- "i have no idea why these men have teamed together" Neither does creative Cole.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

:lmao :lmao yeah, that'll establish these guys. They need to gang up on SANTINO. 

Slater yelling shit is BOSS though. Mahal is just awful.


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

LOOOLWUT


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

J.O.B Squad 2012 right there folks.


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

LOL @ Drew Mac just screaming for no reason.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

Jobbers Unite!


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)




----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

NO SANDOW! NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

Tonight has had some of the shittiest matches I've seen in a long time.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

this raw is so fucking horrible lol. from start to now it's just shit. i honestly will not be THAT surprised if it scores lower than a 2.0


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

I dub Jinder/Heath/Drew "Mike Tyson's Punchout failboat"


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

I don't give a damn about SLtaer or Mahal and I forgot that Mcintyre was even employed. 

But oh well. Lets see where this goes.


----------



## Black_Power (Jul 28, 2011)

David Banner said:


> Here's a new game take a drink of alcohhol every time theres a jobber entrance tonight. Shouldn't take long to get smashed.


Way ahead of ya lmao


----------



## totoyotube (Mar 19, 2012)

stop showing us attitude era/nitro era vince! you make your product look worse


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Better yet, Vince McMahon could come out and talk about going Balls Deep in Brooke Hogan and it wouldn't save this show.


----------



## Ditcka (Jul 6, 2010)

Why are they jobbing Sandow to Sheamus?? What the fuck does this have to do with anything? Sheamus had his abysmal debate segment, get him off the show now.


----------



## DNoD (May 29, 2012)

Heath Slater is the leader of the jobsquad?

The Chosen One has returned? Yet he wasn't a jobber before.


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

Slater was good in this promo, did his part, although not in the same world of Al Snow.


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

This is fucking irritating me... What with all of these fucking jobber entrances and random matches.


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

Team Random and Pointless right there


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

Why job out Sandow to Sheamus? ugh


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Besides Raw, there's nothing else for me to watch on tonight on TV. I don't give a rat's ass about the Bears, and I hate the Cowboys.


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

Ken the Box....save us


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

This RAW has been dreadful. Not one interesting thing has happened; not one single match bar the Tag Match Contender match has had any importance at all. It's been all jobbers and random throw-together matches to kill time... and despite this they have jobber entrances galore. It's clear they're trying to waste time here, why not show the entrances at least for people who matter?

I can't believe last week's RAW actually had a really, really good first two hours. One week later, nothing interesting or story-related happens at all within the first 2 hours. This is sad.


----------



## Max Mouse (Jun 26, 2011)

ToxieDogg said:


> J.O.B Squad 2012 right there folks.




J.O.B Squad...This name I like it! ANOTHER!


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

David Banner said:


> Here's a new game take a drink of alcohhol every time theres a jobber entrance tonight. Shouldn't take long to get smashed.


I've been taking a swig of JD everytime I need to facepalm.


----------



## holt_hogan (Jun 28, 2011)

Flocka Ambrose said:


> this raw is so fucking horrible lol. from start to now it's just shit. i honestly will not be THAT surprised if it scores lower than a 2.0


Wont happen but what a dream. Might wake them up. Pop their bubble etc.


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

Heath Slater is the leader of a stable. Let that sink in folks.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

SO they all just got on the mic and said their nick names? Ok ya that explains why they're together alright.


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

Sinister looks like Mortis


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

#Mark said:


> Since when did these fuckboys start teaming up?


Since Smackdown 2 weeks ago.


----------



## holt_hogan (Jun 28, 2011)

Ryan said:


> I've been taking a swig of JD everytime I need to facepalm.


And you can still type? Or see?


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

Stall_19 said:


> Heath Slater is the leader of a stable. Let that sink in folks.


I don't know why but I'm sat laughing in my chair.


----------



## wrestlinn00bz (Feb 22, 2011)

Sheamus got the job entrance ? wtf


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

holt_hogan said:


> Wont happen but what a dream. Might wake them up. Pop their bubble etc.


no cause they get enough money from merch sales, usa network just gives them money for having a 3rd hour, plus house shows and intl tours. they have all the money they need. ratings don't mean shit to em.


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

This show feels rushed with all these jobber entrances .


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

So what are they gonna due for JR where almost two hours in?


----------



## CALΔMITY (Sep 25, 2012)

Poor poor Sandow.


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

Sheamus with the jobber entrance!!


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Jesus even Cena 2.0 gets the jobber entrance? wut?!


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Even Fella's entrance is cut short for his random match.:lol

Damn WWE. I guess you guys want to get this shit over with too.


----------



## CruzControl (Feb 26, 2012)

Sheamus got the jobber entrance :lmao


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

That's _really_ Larry King's avatar on twitter?


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

:lol Even Sheamus gets a jobber entrance. YOU GET A JOBBER ENTRANCE! YOU GET A JOBBER ENTRANCE! EVERYBODY GETS A JOBBER ENTRANCE!


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

So many jobber entrances....


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

ToddTheBod said:


> Sinister looks like Mortis


Chris Kanyon was boss in that gimmick.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Oh great, just what we needed to see. More Seamus.



Headliner said:


> Better yet, Vince McMahon could come out and talk about going Balls Deep in Brooke Hogan and it wouldn't save this show.


Why not combine the two and have Vince talk about going Balls Deep in Steph? That'd boost ratings.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Even the World Champ is getting a jobber entrance. Why are they in such a rush?


----------



## Bro (Jan 27, 2008)

Oh look its the fucking RHODESCHOLARS.

awful name...


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

holt_hogan said:


> And you can still type? Or see?


He's lucky to be alive.


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

Sandow is hands down the best heel on the roster.


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

You can tell Cena is not there when Raw turns into a beyond shit show. And loooool jobber entrance for fella.


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

What's up with the robe? Clearly this guy started watching wrestling in the post Ric Flair era.


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

If I was a kid just getting into rastling, I would automatically think TNA was so much cooler than RAW just for its gritty, intimate, darker feeling and real Wrestling.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

I never thought I would say this but we are one xpac in a diaper away from wwf 95 bad.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Headliner said:


> Better yet, Vince McMahon could come out and talk about going Balls Deep in Brooke Hogan and it wouldn't save this show.


If the following segment was Steiner coming out saying Vince was ball deep in a dude, then I think the show would be saved.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Other then the start this has been god awful


----------



## UknowWho (Jan 31, 2012)

Big Show most def will interfere.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

inb4 the jr appreciation thing is the last segment of the show and punk interrupts it about to attack jr then cena comes out.


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

Surprisingly no heat for Sandow.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Buckley said:


> This show feels rushed with all these jobber entrances .


It does feel rushed, and yet absolutely nothing of note has happened so far. There must be some sort of mathematical theory to describe this.


----------



## Black_Power (Jul 28, 2011)

Uh oh Sandow gets his entrance maybe he will win but I'm willing to bet they throw us a curve ball here.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

I love how Santino and Ryder are in the tournament yet was not even together tonight. Way to build them as a tag team WWE.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

Arcade said:


> Since Smackdown 2 weeks ago.


And the stable will dissolve within 2 weeks. One guy will have a failed face turn attempt and another will leave the storyline with no explanation. No character progress will made by any of the stable participants.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

is cole serious? "how did you come up with your tag team name?"....:bosh


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

At this rate, everyone will get the jobber entrance at Hell In A Cell.


Except Cena of course. He'll get a twenty minute entrance in which he LITERALLY defeats cancer before stepping into the Cell.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

You know Raw has been really fucking bad if Big Show has been the best thing on it so far.


----------



## Black_Power (Jul 28, 2011)

Hank Scorpio said:


> I never thought I would say this but we are one xpac in a diaper away from wwf 95 bad.


Don't give them ideas please.


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

I'm liking Cody on commentary, he sounds so natural.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

dan the marino said:


> Oh great, just what we needed to see. More Seamus.
> 
> 
> 
> Why not combine the two and have Vince talk about going Balls Deep in Steph? That'd boost ratings.


Oh dear. I'd cringe. Vince would :vince2 though.


Joel said:


> If the following segment was Steiner coming out saying Vince was ball deep in a dude, then I think the show would be saved.


Omg Steiner talking about going balls deep in random freaks might save the show.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

wait a sec, did sheamus come out first? it just hit me.


----------



## Happenstan (Feb 11, 2009)

Why does Sandow have a panty line?


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Ok is it RhodeS Scholars? Or Rhode Scholars without the S? I like Rhode Scholars without the S.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

Heel grabs beard, "OMG WORST THING EVER!"

Sheamus grabs beard "look at that legit move!"


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Maybe they're trying to boost the third hour ratings by making the first two unbearable?


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

I hate to be "that guy" but that Ryback/Punk segment was _seriously_ dropped after a week?

Maybe it'll pick up next week or something?


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

2012 is the most up and down year in WWE history. One week, Raw is spectacular. The next week, Raw is shit, and the cycle continues.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

He's not walking out. The break made that obvious.


----------



## JobbyJobberson (Mar 25, 2012)

genocide_cutter said:


> Sandow is hands down the best heel on the roster.


Which is true, and it's a shame. That's not to say he isn't talented, but that gimmick has a ceiling unfortunately... and sadly that ceiling is "smarmy mid-card heel".


----------



## Bro (Jan 27, 2008)

Dominoes will always be the worst pizza on the planet.


----------



## CALΔMITY (Sep 25, 2012)

Headliner said:


> Omg Steiner talking about going balls deep in random freaks might save the show.


If only...
Poor Linda can't be having that hinder her image now.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Ok WWE-Here's why your logic fails..

You got a bodybuilder wrestler who slurps coffee yet graduated Harvard Law. Who loses every match.

You have a hispanic guy who speaks 5 languages as a gimmick.

You have an "intellectual savior" who wears purple trunks yet comes out and cuts promos about teaching us vocabulary.


----------



## Ditcka (Jul 6, 2010)

ToddTheBod said:


> I hate to be "that guy" but that Ryback/Punk segment was _seriously_ dropped after a week?
> 
> Maybe it'll pick up next week or something?


The show isn't even finished yet...


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

ToddTheBod said:


> I hate to be "that guy" but that Ryback/Punk segment was _seriously_ dropped after a week?
> 
> Maybe it'll pick up next week or something?


Whats even more funny is they made it a point to show Ryback staring Punk down in the opening recap of last weeks Raw. Yet totally ignore it. Why show it in the recap then?


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

I'm currently watching 8 hours of RAW for a JR segment. It better be good :Rock2


----------



## Black_Power (Jul 28, 2011)

Headliner said:


> Oh dear. I'd cringe. Vince would :vince2 though.
> 
> Omg Steiner talking about going balls deep in random freaks might save the show.


Hell just have Steiner talk about anything and ratings will jump.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Bro said:


> Dominoes will always be the worst pizza on the planet.


You obviously haven't tried Orvs


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

David Banner said:


> Whats even more funny is they made it a point to show Ryback staring Punk down in the opening recap of last weeks Raw. Yet totally ignore it. Why show it in the recap then?


So they can have more heat on Tensai sandbagging.


----------



## Burnshen (Jul 13, 2012)

SP103 said:


> Ok WWE-Here's why your logic fails..
> 
> You got a bodybuilder wrestler who slurps coffee yet graduated Harvard Law. Who loses every match.
> 
> ...


Cesaro isn't Hispanic you nitwit.


----------



## JobbyJobberson (Mar 25, 2012)

ToddTheBod said:


> I hate to be "that guy" but that Ryback/Punk segment was _seriously_ dropped after a week?
> 
> Maybe it'll pick up next week or something?


If they could drop angles after an entire *year*, I don't think they'd have a problem dropping one after a week.

It was in the opening recap though, so I would imagine it play a part soon.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Taker2theMoon said:


> If only...
> Poor Linda can't be having that hinder her image now.


Would it help her image if Vince talked about going balls deep into her?


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Bro said:


> Dominoes will always be the worst pizza on the planet.


toss up between them Papa Johns and Pizza Hut. they need to pay me to eat that shit


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Is Sandow wearing a thong?


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

I have a feeling Punk is going to humiliate Jr tonight. and swagger makes the save since swagger was scheduled to turn face tonight..


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

Sandow's kneepads are so fucked up. Hah.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Ditcka said:


> The show isn't even finished yet...


After Ryback's debacle of a match earlier, I'm not sure if he'd be sent out again, whether or not he was sandbagged.


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

The damn raisin in the middle of Sheamus' face is so distracting.


----------



## BHfeva (Sep 3, 2012)

BROGUE KICK OUT OF NOWHERE .. soon


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

ToddTheBod said:


> I hate to be "that guy" but that Ryback/Punk segment was _seriously_ dropped after a week?
> 
> *Maybe it'll pick up next week or something?*


Don't say things like that


----------



## Bowlen (Feb 1, 2012)

Is RAW boring and uneventful, or what?!


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

Black_Power said:


> Hell just have Steiner talk about anything and ratings will jump.


"TAKE UR CLOTHES OFF AND COME WORK OFF" 

"HEY IM GOOD AT EENIE MEINEE MO"

"ASK USK"

"HES FAT"

"I'll be the modifier" "you mean moderator" "SHUT UP"


I can go all night folks.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Burnshen said:


> Cesaro isn't Hispanic you nitwit.


I stand corrected. Get him some hot chocolate and he can be the Swiss Miss Man.


----------



## holt_hogan (Jun 28, 2011)

Bro said:


> Dominoes will always be the worst pizza on the planet.


Who's that in your sig?


----------



## UknowWho (Jan 31, 2012)

I'm starting to think with all these jobber entrances is all to save time for a segment to humiliate JR.


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

Dark_Link said:


> I have a feeling Punk is going to humiliate Jr tonight. and swagger makes the save since swagger was scheduled to turn face tonight..


I originally thought this but I think they may save Swagger face turn for when the King comes back and Punk gets on him again. Swagger would get a huge reaction for standing up for Lawler, storyline wise.


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

abrown0718 said:


> toss up between them Papa Johns and Pizza Hut. they need to pay me to eat that shit


My two favorites. Especially Papa, i'd give a kidney for a year supply of it.


----------



## Ditcka (Jul 6, 2010)

Yeah... Sandow is definitely wearing some kind of thong...


----------



## The High King (May 31, 2012)

there have been a lot of rubbish raw episodes, but this is possibly the worst in a long long time and thats saying something


----------



## TheKaiser (Aug 14, 2012)

SP103 said:


> Ok WWE-Here's why your logic fails..
> 
> You got a bodybuilder wrestler who slurps coffee yet graduated Harvard Law. Who loses every match.
> 
> ...


Since when is being Swiss considered "hispanic"? (he might be part Italian, but that isn't hispanic)

Antonio Cesaro's last name is Castagnoli & was actually born in Switzerland. He isn't hispanic.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

Dark_Link said:


> I have a feeling Punk is going to humiliate Jr tonight. and swagger makes the save since swagger was scheduled to turn face tonight..


Who said that?


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

I've decided that this Sandow guy isn't half bad


----------



## Bro (Jan 27, 2008)

abrown0718 said:


> toss up between them Papa Johns and Pizza Hut. they need to pay me to eat that shit


Any franchise garbage sucks. But Papa Johns is like crack to me.

I could devour that shit alone.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Is Sheamus gassed?


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

SP103 said:


> Ok WWE-Here's why your logic fails..
> 
> You have a hispanic guy who speaks 5 languages as a gimmick.


Antonio Cessaro is Swiss isn't he?


----------



## CALΔMITY (Sep 25, 2012)

killacamt said:


> I've decided that this Sandow guy isn't half bad


He's been great from the start.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Apparently Ryder/Santino vs Kidd/Gabriel will be on Main event too.


----------



## Happenstan (Feb 11, 2009)

Ditcka said:


> Yeah... Sandow is definitely wearing some kind of thong...



Bet it's something pretty. Sandow likes to feel pretty. Not that I'm judging.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

This match sucks too. Someone needs to find Steph and slap the shit out of her for this ass TV we're watching.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

sheamus constantly kicking out at 1 is really showing sandow up...fuck you you albino cunt


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Good thing I'm not a hardcore smark, or I would've had a heart attack by now. No wait... I would've died in 2010.


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

im surprised this match has gone on for this long.


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

This show could use a BIG return. A return of EPIC proportions. Something to get the crowd up on their feet & make them give a fuck. We need...an ANIMAL!


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Sheamus bleeding. Great match so far.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Seriously did Vince gather all the superstars in the back and say "Attention everyone. From this moment forward no one, i repeat no one is allowed to wear pink except John Cena, thank you for your time" i'd really like to know how they went about it without sounding retarded.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

I don't know why, but Sandow reminds me of one of those villainous Dismey characters.


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

Sheamus is so bland


----------



## Black_Power (Jul 28, 2011)

Flocka Ambrose said:


> "TAKE UR CLOTHES OFF AND COME WORK OFF"
> 
> "HEY IM GOOD AT EENIE MEINEE MO"
> 
> ...


Hell let him do some math lmao.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

this is a pretty good match


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

I am beginning to think Pyro and Nostalgia are the commentary team. Commentary is really putting over Sandow.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

ToddTheBod said:


> I originally thought this but I think they may save Swagger face turn for when the King comes back and Punk gets on him again. Swagger would get a huge reaction for standing up for Lawler, storyline wise.


Thwags face turn makes sense tonight because it's JR and they're in Thawgs homestate


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Papa John's is amazing... when it isn't drenched in grease and flopping all over the place like a wet rag. 

I don't get the Dominos hate though. It's not the best but it's not bad either. Ronzio's is really good too imo.

Fuck, now I want some pizza.


----------



## Tim Legend (Jun 27, 2006)

Sandow has made shame us bleed his own blood


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

TehJerichoFan said:


> I don't know why, but Sandow reminds me of one of those villainous Dismey characters.


You know he kind of does. Scar maybe?


----------



## zxLegionxz (Nov 23, 2011)

Does Sheamus know what a near fall is?


----------



## Ditcka (Jul 6, 2010)

The only thing that can save this show tonight is if for JR Appreciation night they hit Austin's music and Punk comes out instead.


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

this isn't a bad match


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

Say what you will but Sandow can put in minutes and he's entertaining more often times then not.


----------



## Shaddw (Jul 26, 2011)

Sheamus kicking out at 1 is starting to really annoy me


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

It looks like Seamus's boil or whatever that thing in the center of his face is popped. ...Eww.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Sheamus has developed a comeback!


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

Brogue Kick coming soon mehhh


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

Black_Power said:


> Hell let him do some math lmao.


THE NUMBERS DON'T LIE, AND THEY SPELL DISASTER FOR YOU. :steiner2

Fuck Sheamus kicking out of everything at one. That's part of what makes him so bad.


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

damn, this match is getting a lot of time. feel like i'm watching an old house show on 24/7.


----------



## Happenstan (Feb 11, 2009)

zxLegionxz said:


> Does Sheamus know what a near fall is?


Sure. That's when Sheamus drops to his knees to give HHH a "mouth hug."


----------



## CMojicaAce (Jun 28, 2011)

Awaiting the "Out of nowhere" Brogue Kick for the win....


----------



## Black_Power (Jul 28, 2011)

TehJerichoFan said:


> I don't know why, but Sandow reminds me of one of those villainous Dismey characters.


He reminds me of Jaffar.


----------



## holt_hogan (Jun 28, 2011)

Has Sandow been in Rick Martel's wardrobe?


----------



## magusnova (Jan 3, 2012)

If anyone has watched Deadwood.


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

Sandow looks like a million bucks


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

sheamus gassed :lmao


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

Impressive move from Sheamus.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Brogue Kick in 5....4.....3.....2.....1


----------



## BHfeva (Sep 3, 2012)

This match is making RAW 'better' this night..


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Sandow is a big star in the making. The tag route is a stepping-stone.


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

Very impressed with Sandow


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

If this match doesn't make you a Sandow fan, I'm not sure what you're looking for in ring wise.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

whether you like Sheamus or not, him skinning the cat was pretty awesome


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Birds eye view :no:


----------



## UknowWho (Jan 31, 2012)

Sandow ain't winning he already looks to good in the match.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

That kick sucked.:lol


----------



## Bro (Jan 27, 2008)

Wait.....what the fuck????


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Dbl Brogue kick. Lol


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

dan the marino said:


> Papa John's is amazing... when it isn't drenched in grease and flopping all over the place like a wet rag.
> 
> I don't get the Dominos hate though. It's not the best but it's not bad either. Ronzio's is really good too imo.
> 
> Fuck, now I want some pizza.


I just eat Pizza Hut


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Oh dear lord at that ending. :lmao*


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Same old


----------



## Shaddw (Jul 26, 2011)

Ewww, the thing on Sheamus's nose is bleeding


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

WTFFFF REALLY?

Jesus christ fuck sheamus


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

57-11-2....this guy is unstoppable. Seriously, supersheamus in full fucking effect.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

Sheamus's meth scab broke open...


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

That fucker just buried both of them at once.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

That match was alright.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Way to go on burying your 1 week formed tag team...


----------



## Pasab (Feb 2, 2011)

:lmao


----------



## Happenstan (Feb 11, 2009)

Oh fucking hell.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

And another stupid end to a match tonight! Seriously legit starting to hate sheamus now and he used to be when of my favs a few months back. Sandow looked good but should have kept his streak of not being pinned


----------



## Burgle_the_Kutt (Aug 26, 2011)

ugh.. that fucking finish. When are they going to learn that if they want to build the tag team division the teams have to look unstoppable when they're together?


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

:lmao Nice finish. Good way to get over the kick even more.


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

Silly ending there, would of just rather Sheamus beat Sandow clean if that's the route they wanted to go. He didn't need to hit both of them.

Obviously MOTN. Maybe best match in some weeks as far as RAW goes.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

great match. Sandow looked like a boss. At least one positive


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

terrible brough kick


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

i turn on raw late and see Sheamus brogue two guys at once.... all I need to know I guess. So much for even asking about the show.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

And Sheamus just destroyed Rhode Scholars for what reason?


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

Good match. You don't need a win to look good, and Sandow proved that. Commentary really helped as well.


----------



## EdgeSpear23 (Nov 26, 2006)

Cause that helped everyone involved


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Looks like that kick didn't even tauch Sandow.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

That was just completely fucking unnecessary. One regular Brogue Kick to Sandow would've been fine.


----------



## Tim Legend (Jun 27, 2006)

Fu king ass that was f u king stupid stupid stupid lets bury a team in the tournament lulz~!~!~!~! Lololololololol seriously though how lame was that....

Sandow looked good until that retarded finish


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

Fucking seriously? Just once make someone other than the top guys look good...


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Sheamus wins


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Yes, I like Impact a lot actually, JR.


----------



## RenoDazoto (Apr 2, 2012)

Is this the first time Sandow has been pinned?


----------



## holt_hogan (Jun 28, 2011)

Danny Hodge for the save?


----------



## NightmareInc. (Mar 10, 2010)

So why didn't they just make it a freaking handicapped match? Because that ending basically killed the whole momentum of that match.


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

How was that match? I'm very sleepy and kept knodding off.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

lol Sandow was in control for most of that match, cut off Sheamus' usual comeback spots, and people are still crying BERRIED.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Meh, predictable outcome is predictable. Can't believe though they had to do a double brogue kick. Good match, but awful ending. Super Sheamus has become ridiculous. Not to mention all those kickouts at 1...


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

Despite the retarded finish, definitely Sandow's best match so far. He looked good.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Well, who's turn is it to embarrass JR tonight.


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

Liked the match up until the ending. I don't have a problem of Sheamus going over Sandow, he should at this stage but taking out both Rhodes and Sandow really hurts both men's credibility


----------



## Brodus Clay (Jan 6, 2012)

Match was meh, and the ending an abomination.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Watching the NFL game and everyone is playing with pink shoes. Its amazing how only one person can wear pink atm to bring support breast cancer. 

Hoping JR isnt humiliated next. Is Swagger really turning face. was it said somewhere


----------



## vacuous (Aug 30, 2009)

OMG DOUBLE BROGUE KICK SHEAMUS IS THE BEST EVER


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

Headliner said:


> Well, who's turn is it to embarrass JR tonight.


Well according to all the Dave Meltzer's in the thread, Swagger's gonna come in to save JR from Punk.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Why the fuck didn't Big show attack Sheamus at all? It makes no damn sense, Sheamus pissed him off earlier logic says to get revenge during or after his match. Damn its booking 101 WWE, 5 year olds could do it.


----------



## Jobberwacky (Feb 3, 2012)

Was that a fair trade-off? NO.....


----------



## UknowWho (Jan 31, 2012)

I know Sandow looked good while defeat but that ending almost nullified that, 
the WWE always does that looking good while losing + shitty finish


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

These did you know facts are becoming dumber


----------



## Dinobot (Sep 24, 2012)

Didn't care much for that ending but I did enjoy that match.


----------



## EdgeSpear23 (Nov 26, 2006)

I can't even imagine casual fans enjoying this since there is no continuity to this shit. It's like people are just drawing names out of a hat to make matches tonight. The crowd has died due to the stupidity as well.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

A man who I got fried from his position....


----------



## JobbyJobberson (Mar 25, 2012)

DID YOU KNOW?

Vince McMahon removed a rib so he could bend down and suck his own dick?


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

ugh... people complain too much. was about as good as u can get from those 2. kick didn't look perfect, but got the job done.


----------



## zxLegionxz (Nov 23, 2011)

Time to make fun of JR what a fucking shame


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

The fact that this is the only appreciation ceremony that is aired means that it can be really good or really fucked up.. Knowing Vince, i'll go the latter.


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

so JR went to the back really???? what sense does that make??


----------



## Steve. (Apr 18, 2011)

Jobber entrance for Cole!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

JR seems _so_ excited.


----------



## bananakin94 (Feb 8, 2011)

David Banner said:


> And Sheamus just destroyed Rhode Scholars for what reason?


To protect Sandow. Rhodes' distraction failed and costed him the match.
They're pushing Sandow and using Cody as a cushion. I have a feeling they're gonna disband pretty soon, push Sandow to the moon and Cody will probably go nowhere


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

They made JR walk backstage during the commercial break? lol what was the point of that?


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

Finally what we came to see, JR Humili....Appreciation Night. Let's hope it's at least civil.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Did they send him backstage, just to make an entrance? Okay.


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

Ok... Wtf?


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

DROPKICK FROM THE TOP ROPE
DROPKICK FROM THE TOP ROPE
DROPKICK FROM THE TOP ROPE


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

theyre gunna fire him...watch.


----------



## Burgle_the_Kutt (Aug 26, 2011)

JR is looking around scared, he knows what's probably coming. Although, I'm starting to doubt myself. Maybe they'll actually be nice this time.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Lol so JR went to the back just to come out with his entrance music 2 minutes later.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Sandow looked GREAT in that match... the ending was cheesy as hell though lol*


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Amber B said:


> JR seems _so_ excited.


He looks like "well, I know I'm going to get embarrassed again. Let me get this shit over with."

edit-Punk already.


----------



## Jobberwacky (Feb 3, 2012)

God, i love JR but i'm bored already...


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Someone's going to be in a barbecue sauce bowl match.
Fuckery in 5....4...3...2...


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

"HOW EMOTION ARE YOU?" - Michael Cole


----------



## The High King (May 31, 2012)

that had to be the worst music in the history of wrestling


----------



## Black_Power (Jul 28, 2011)

Poor JR


----------



## Dinobot (Sep 24, 2012)

That look by Cole just now o.o


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

I wonder if these 'Social Media Guest Hosts' are actually payed to do such. If this is true, WWE is completely idiotic.

---


Oh boy, here comes Punk.


----------



## Pojko (Jul 13, 2011)

iwatchwrestling said:


> That fucker just buried both of them at once.


He truly is Triple H's apprentice.


----------



## Ditcka (Jul 6, 2010)

ahaha, wasting no time


----------



## Blueforce7 (Feb 21, 2012)

I knew it.


----------



## UknowWho (Jan 31, 2012)

Here we go this is why we got all the jobber entrances earlier for the once a year Let's Humiliate JR segment.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

austin to save the day? :mark:


----------



## RKO920 (Feb 5, 2006)

Why does J.R. put up with this shit?


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

there you go Headliner there is Punk's 2nd appearance and the 3rd will be his match later on...


----------



## Apollosol (Jan 3, 2012)

CM PUNK here to give another commentator a heart attack....


----------



## SandyRavage (Nov 11, 2011)

why the fuck did JR walk backstage just to walk back out? Also fuck of JR, you're as passed it as King, "if it aint footballers ah aint interested"


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

They should've played Austin's music to have Punk tease the audience before coming out.


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

Theres cm punk sigh you couldve fool me.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Cue the JR beating.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

This is gonna be awesome


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

Rock316AE said:


> :lmao Nice finish. Good way to get over the kick even more.


Like they need anymore help getting the kick over.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

"HOW EMOTION ARE U 2DAE"


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Punk hates fat chicks. Like really hates them.


----------



## BHfeva (Sep 3, 2012)

The only thing that can save tonight's show.. Stone Cold WHAT WHAT WHAT WHAT to punk..


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Funny, my 3-year old nephew (who knows who Rock is) saw Punk on the ramp entering and said "THAT'S THE ROCK!" :lmao


----------



## Tim Legend (Jun 27, 2006)

A year and half ago Vince walked into the bookers meeting and slammed a piece of paper onto the table, the headline read " Finishes for sheamus matches: " 

The only other words on the paper areas followed:


Brough kick .... 1..2...3 lol


----------



## Jobberwacky (Feb 3, 2012)

Suprise, suprise. Look who it is, who the FUCK would have guessed eh?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

THEY COULDN'T KEEP PUNK AWAY FOR 20 FUCKING MINS BEFORE HIS MATCH. THIS FUCKING COMPANY.

I knew he was going to appear three times again.


----------



## JobbyJobberson (Mar 25, 2012)

CM Punk is the same size as JR and Michael Cole.

WHAT A BULLY.


----------



## zxLegionxz (Nov 23, 2011)

At least let the man say hi in his hometown 

let the bullshit begin


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Well that was fast.


----------



## Fenice (Nov 4, 2010)

Why'd they have to make Punk do this. Stupid cheap heat..


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Called it. Now just waited for Ryback or swagger to come out


----------



## Falkono (Dec 7, 2009)

So Punk has not only stolen the Miz's stuff from his championship run he is now doing Ortons legend killer gimmick too?

Cm Punk the least orgional wrestler ever


----------



## buzzharvey22 (Jan 2, 2012)

punk to make an inappropriate joke about king...


----------



## EdgeSpear23 (Nov 26, 2006)

Ryback for the save


----------



## The High King (May 31, 2012)

slap the hells bells out of JR


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

Heyman - always molesting the belt


----------



## FourWinds (Mar 5, 2012)

Man, I know, I know. I just want JR not to be beaten or embarrassed one time.


----------



## JT Martin (Mar 18, 2012)

I hope Austin shows up..


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

More cheap heat. yaaaay.


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

Cm Punk better not assault Jim Ross


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

I can't believe how much I don't care about Punk anymore. Sad. =/


----------



## Alex DeLarge (Nov 4, 2004)

The Sandrone said:


> Funny, my 3-year old nephew (who knows who Rock is) saw Punk on the ramp entering and said "THAT'S THE ROCK!" :lmao


lolwut? :lmao


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

NoyK said:


> I wonder if these 'Social Media Guest Hosts' are actually payed to do such. If this is true, WWE is completely idiotic.
> 
> ---
> 
> ...


No, I'm sure ol' Larry King is a big WWE fan. :kobe


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

GLASS BREAKS. MARK THE FUCK OUT


----------



## UknowWho (Jan 31, 2012)

This crowd is such a sheep.


----------



## nikola123 (Apr 1, 2012)

i have been champ for 316 days *glass breaks*


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

This is appropriate: Watch this instead


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

R.K.O Peep said:


> Called it. Now just waited for Ryback or swagger to come out


They're probably saving Ryback for the last segment today.

-----



It's 3:16am here... IS IT A SIGN!? :mark:


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*lol at the guy that just shouted, "please don't embarrass him again" *


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Amber B said:


> I can't believe how much I don't care about Punk anymore. Sad. =/


WWE: We can make you not care about anyone


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

I don't care who it is, having a superstar come out to the ring three times in one show is overkill.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Oh come on Punk, not this again..


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

I never want to hear the word "respect" ever again.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

Paul Heyman has a thing for belts apparently.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

I only want to see Austin via Tough Enough. Fucking GOAT that he is.


----------



## Blueforce7 (Feb 21, 2012)

Did anyone else hear that guy shout "Please don't embarrass him again."


----------



## holt_hogan (Jun 28, 2011)

No one else expecting JC?


----------



## dsnotgood (Jun 28, 2011)

Apollosol said:


> CM PUNK here to give another commentator a heart attack....


:lol: wow


----------



## BHfeva (Sep 3, 2012)

nikola123 said:


> i have been champ for 316 days *glass breaks*


That would be too good for WWE to think about..


----------



## JobbyJobberson (Mar 25, 2012)

This segment isn't complete until JR finds himself on the wrong side of a submission.


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

:lmao JR burying


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

If Austin came out after Punk said "I've been champ for 316 days!" and then stunned him, I'd mark out.


Too bad it won't happen.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Lord, JR is begging for an ass kickin.


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

JR telling it how it is.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

virus21 said:


> WWE: We can make you not care about anyone


Sad but so true.


----------



## Dinobot (Sep 24, 2012)

virus21 said:


> WWE: We can make you not care about anyone



Sad but true.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

I love Heyman. Even his obnoxious shouting voice. He sounds just like that parrot from Aladdin.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

"PUNCH HIM JR!!!" 

lol.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

:lmao Paul E. "why would you say that?"


----------



## dsnotgood (Jun 28, 2011)

Someone just yelled punch him JR lol. Cm punk paused for a sec haha


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

"Cause that's where we're at right now."

Lol.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

oh, another JR humiliating session...i dont know what he's done to deserve this shit.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

TripleG said:


> There are questions to AJ's decision making skills?
> 
> I question Vince McMahon's decision making skills. He's the one that appointed someone with no experience and weak mental stability to an place of authority for no real reason.





NoyK said:


> They're probably saving Ryback for the last segment today.
> 
> -----
> 
> ...


True could see it. JR getting embarrassed in 5 4 3 2


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Rock316AE said:


> :lmao JR burying


Where when I must have missed it. Only heard one line from JR.


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

LETS GO!


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

lol at that guy in the crowd


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

I wish Stone Cold would come out


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Punk looks like he's been exfoliating...so that's good. Still not feeling him, though.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

dan the marino said:


> No, I'm sure ol' Larry King is a big WWE fan. :kobe


He has to be a wrestling fan. He was at the first Olympic Games.


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

I would love for Stone Cold to come out


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

OH SHIT..:mark:


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

STONE COLD! STONE COLD! STONE COLD!


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

Last night punk?


----------



## Falkono (Dec 7, 2009)

Punk botch number 2, it was last week not last night you amateur


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Punk vs Stone Cold - Will Happen at WM29 Calling it


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

:mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:


----------



## CALΔMITY (Sep 25, 2012)

Oh I want the glass to break so badly.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

theyre teasing 3:16...so, no austin. lol


----------



## JT Martin (Mar 18, 2012)

NoyK said:


> They're probably saving Ryback for the last segment today.
> 
> -----
> 
> ...


Nice sig.

This whole Punk attitude reminds of the time Sasuke started being more evil.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

He called Austin, "Steven".


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

::Glass Break::

::Jack Swagger enters with Eagle::


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

3:16!!!


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

Another Stone Cold mention in a Punk promo. 3rd week in a row. It's got to be a sign of a match to come.


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

AUSTIN 3:16 Babaaayy!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

...That's what he says to the Divas.


----------



## BHfeva (Sep 3, 2012)

CM Punk is the best thing in the WWE right now imo.. making me excited when the show is crap!!!


----------



## FourWinds (Mar 5, 2012)

Lot of Stone Cold references...me thinks Punk is trolling us.


----------



## zxLegionxz (Nov 23, 2011)

Break that glass!!!


----------



## The High King (May 31, 2012)

austin to come out and give JR a stunner


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

Heyman reminds me so much of Paul Bearer the way he holds the belt lol


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

Punk's so good. Such a shame he has absolutely NOTHING to work with though.


----------



## Dinobot (Sep 24, 2012)

http://youtu.be/26lRFChMQ5M


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Punk on fire tonight!


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

They are hinting at Austin a lot. Mania match?


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

What's the point and why JR is agreeing to it time after time, I don't get it with him.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Its gonna be funny seeing one of the biggest jobbers in Jack Swagger come out and get the best of the WWE champion.


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

Jim Ross is fucking epic.


----------



## Apollosol (Jan 3, 2012)

BREAK DA MUTHAFUCKIN GLASS NOOOOOOOOWWWWWWWWW!!!!1


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

I guess being WWE champ for almost a year doesnt mske you best in the world anymore. Punk hasnt earned.it?


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Why are they making this Hell in a Cell match seem so important and such a once in a lifetime thing?


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Awesome promo by JR.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

umm... technically he did just say it....


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

How many times does Punk have to beat Cena to be called the best? he's already beat him 3 times now.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Come on glass break.. COME OON :mark:


Edit: someone in the crowd said "Oh god.." :lmao


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

GTS to J.R. come oooooooooon


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

This storyline is just dead... they've beaten it into the ground by playing it all for Cena's benefit it seems.


----------



## Dinobot (Sep 24, 2012)

Punk can't find the zipper on his hoodie.


----------



## Tim Legend (Jun 27, 2006)

People can fucking hate on punk all they want... It's still better than getting three 15 minute cena segments.. A Least theres no influx of poopy jokes... I can live a cliche heel


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

CM Punk with the invisible zipper like HHH with the invisible shirt.


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

..and if Punk beats Cena at HIAC...then he'll have to beat Cena at Survivor Series to be The Best In The World.

Because of the lineage of the PPV and how many greats debuted and fought at Survivor Series and blah blah blah blah blah.


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

Stepped on that mans hat


----------



## Burgle_the_Kutt (Aug 26, 2011)

How many times does Punk have to beat Cena for people to give him that prop at least. Yeah, it's story line.. so whatever. but yeah.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Ross and Lawler are the only two over sympathetic baby faces to heel on. Lawler vs Punk was the plan, but now Ross is put in that role. In the past they'd use violence on the divas to cement a bastard heel.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

So basically its if Punk beats Cena for a third time he gets respect. Those other 2 times didn't count I guess.


----------



## FourWinds (Mar 5, 2012)

Apollosol said:


> BREAK DA MUTHAFUCKIN GLASS NOOOOOOOOWWWWWWWWW!!!!1


Now we both know thats not happening...


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

nice burn on the OKC Thunder


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

This whole "accept Cena's challenge" thing would be a lot more poignant if Punk hadn't already defeated Cena MULTIPLE TIMES before.

fpalm more cheap heat. Lovely. But PUNK ISN'T WRONG. When you fail to defeat the champion, you go to the back of the line. How the fuck is that wrong?


----------



## JT Martin (Mar 18, 2012)

Come on Austin.


----------



## Falkono (Dec 7, 2009)

Punk using every cheap heat trick in the book....


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

Heyman holding the belt :lmao


----------



## Bro (Jan 27, 2008)

Yeah Punk, you can't become the best without beating Cena for the 5th time.

man up bro


----------



## SandyRavage (Nov 11, 2011)

This is not a JR burial for fuck sake it's building sympathy and building a heel, the burials are making him dance etc


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

But Punk is right? I like what they're doing with this storyline, with Punk failing to be recognized as one of the other greats and everyone going on about how there's more to being the best and all that jazz, but it just doesn't make any sense. How many times does Punk have to beat Cena already? Why does he have anything left to prove to him?


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

WWE Champion for 300+ days but it doesn't matter. He still has to earn it.

Punk would be great at playing a coke addicted, abusive womanizer. Yeah, I was watching Lifetime movies on Sunday.


----------



## dsnotgood (Jun 28, 2011)

Crowd didn't like the thunder reference hahaha I :lol:


----------



## Fenice (Nov 4, 2010)

I do find it funny that people refuse to call Punk the best when he is their champion and he has beaten Cena already. Makes their belt look like trash and Cena looks like he stole Christian's one more match gimmick.


----------



## UknowWho (Jan 31, 2012)

Punk is right Thunder ain't going back to finals, it's time for the Lakeshow baby.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Amber B said:


> Why are they making this Hell in a Cell match seem so important and such a once in a lifetime thing?


LOL you are moaning about them making a match seem important lol? Though I half agree with your point at least they are making a Punk wwe title match look like the most important thing even if it cause Cena is in it


----------



## JobbyJobberson (Mar 25, 2012)

Ryback will come out.


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

I love the fact that Heyman is still holding up the title. Haha.

Punk is on fire tonight.


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

So now he's the most dangerous man?


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

You know and I know that the new referee Brad Maddox will help Punk win in the Cell. Maddox will be a "Heyman Guy"...


----------



## Apollosol (Jan 3, 2012)

OH shit here it comes


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

Somoene make Punk shut the fuck up.


----------



## Mr. Fluffykins (Sep 30, 2012)

How many times does Punk have to beat Cena. ughghgh


----------



## EdgeSpear23 (Nov 26, 2006)

Buckley said:


> Heyman reminds me so much of Paul Bearer the way he holds the belt lol


I was going to say Ross reminds me of Paul bearer because he looks like his sweeter twin


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

Amber B said:


> Why are they making this Hell in a Cell match seem so important and such a once in a lifetime thing?


i like that theyre talking it up...it could be the other ay around like it has been for the last 6 months with the WHC matches, where no one gives a fuck or hypes up a match. I'm quite enjoying this build.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

What is this? I don't even.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

RYBACK INCOMING


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Punk with that Bully-like jacket/shirt grab.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Tuned it. Saw Punk Rant.

Turned off the TV.


----------



## FourWinds (Mar 5, 2012)

Hell, I have to admit, Punk has a point. How many times does he have to kick the shit out of Cena?


----------



## Innocent Bystander (Apr 4, 2008)

I'm sorry as much as WWE tries to do it, I just can't see Punk as the heel in this.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Punk has to beat Cena "cleanly" lmao.


----------



## Falkono (Dec 7, 2009)

ToddTheBod said:


> .
> 
> Punk is on fire tonight.


Yeah because JR burned the fuck out of him!


----------



## AthenaMark (Feb 20, 2012)

Austin?


----------



## Apollosol (Jan 3, 2012)




----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

20 fucking minutes on this shit....seriously, this is pretty painful.


----------



## GothicBohemian (May 26, 2012)

Respect...Cena...respect...plug the new show...respect...best in the world...insult...respect...

Com'on guys, enough of this. Good job with what's there to work with but the whole show is dragging badly.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

:lmao Heyman


----------



## Alex DeLarge (Nov 4, 2004)

Oh good, Ryberg fpalm


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Ryback to redeem himself.


----------



## Pasab (Feb 2, 2011)

I hope they'll dare a "Don't be a bully, be a star" spot after this segment. :lmao


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Yeah we wanted Austin....not Ryback.


----------



## codyj123_321 (Feb 8, 2011)

Bro said:


> Yeah Punk, you can't become the best without beating Cena for the 5th time.
> 
> man up bro


Who's the chick in your sig?


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

oh shit this might be good


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

FEED ME MORE :mark:


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Ross and WWE = Battered Wife Syndrome

Now this motherfucker here....


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

OHHHHHHHHHHHHHH Ryback!


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

RYBACK! :mark: :mark: :mark:

Promo please. :mark:

Come on skip, this is the moment that will define you, if you do talk..


----------



## JT Martin (Mar 18, 2012)

UGH! Ryback is here.


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

AHAHAHAHAHAHAHA RYBACK YESSSSS


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

RYBACK BABY


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

Captain buzzkill


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

MOAR


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

I expected Austin music again...damn.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

OH SHIT


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

You guys wanted Austin huh? Send out Ryback! :vince2


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

WWE: Tease Austin for the entire promo

*bring out goldberg lookalike*


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

yea ryback = disappointment


----------



## zxLegionxz (Nov 23, 2011)

FEED HIM MOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOORE!!!


----------



## Burgle_the_Kutt (Aug 26, 2011)

Can't wait for Ryback to poop himself


----------



## Shaddw (Jul 26, 2011)

RYBACK!!!!!!


----------



## Jotunheim (Sep 25, 2012)

ryback?....it all goes to shit...it all went to shit fpalm


----------



## AnalBleeding (Sep 17, 2012)

Time for Brock to save Heyman and Punk from Ryback


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

HELL YEAH! RYBACK! :mark


----------



## NathWFC (Apr 15, 2011)

Teases Austin, gives us Ryback. Literally couldn't be any worse.


----------



## Dinobot (Sep 24, 2012)

Swagger looks amazing there!
Seriously though, I wish Swagger had come back. Even though it wouldn't make any sense given the Punk situation but still.


----------



## FourWinds (Mar 5, 2012)

Oh ok, so its Ryback after all, and not Swagger. Ok.


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

CM Punk w/ Heyman vs. Ryback with Ross? Sounds good to me.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

I just can't get behind this... Punk is dead right about almost everything and the WWE keeps trashing him and the belt. How are we supposed to actually boo him even if he is an asshole? In fact, being an asshole is warranted... he's played the game and been your champion for a near a year and this is how he gets treated? Who wouldn't snap and how the hell is he supposed to be a real bad guy here?


----------



## Tim Legend (Jun 27, 2006)

Hey look it's the guy who couldn't get fat Albert up on his shoulders... He's suppose to be a threat?


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

Finally. The Ryback is in the building.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

YIP YIP


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)




----------



## UknowWho (Jan 31, 2012)

What a waste of a Swagger face turn :lmao


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Wtf is wrong with Ryback lol


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

Shit just got real


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Lol, Ryback looks like he's going to shit himself.


----------



## Fenice (Nov 4, 2010)

I hope Punk kicks him in the head and ends this stupid push.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

LOUD FEED ME MORE CHANTS :mark:

I'm marking so hard right now.


----------



## zxLegionxz (Nov 23, 2011)

Ryback getting that reaction


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*:lmao as Punk takes the walk of shame.*


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Don't worry Punk. He couldn't even lift Tensai tonight1


----------



## BHfeva (Sep 3, 2012)

cmon give ryback a mic...


----------



## EdgeSpear23 (Nov 26, 2006)

Punk should drop a nice botch earlier line on this human hemroid


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

LOUD feed me more chants. The power of catchphrases.


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

GREAT Segment.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Weird. So what the hell is the main-event?


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

so now Punk is going to cower to the back..... just so he can come back out for the tag match.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

All of this complete waste just for Punk to come out again in 15-20 mins for his tag match. WWE can't manage for shit.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

There is a large bug crawling in the ring. Literally.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## Ditcka (Jul 6, 2010)




----------



## Apollosol (Jan 3, 2012)

RYBACK IS HORRIBLE!!! Why do you people mark for this gold-wrapped turd!!!!


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

NathWFC said:


> Teases Austin, gives us Ryback. Literally couldn't be any worse.


It could've been Swagger.


----------



## Jotunheim (Sep 25, 2012)

it would be heaven, it could've been heaven, pure gold if austin appeared but no.....ryback is the new cena, being forced down everyone's throat...


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

"You say you are the best in the world, get in there!"

Touché, random fan. Touché.


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

BHfeva said:


> cmon give ryback a mic...


So he can take a bite out of it.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

Over. As. Fuck. The Goddamn Ryback.


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

JR should have hired Barrett for protection


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

Thats it? All of this hype for this bullshit?,im,out good night ppl


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

dan the marino said:


> It could've been Swagger.


Or Khali.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

CM PUNK FEARS THE RYBACK


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

I get such strong Lashley vibes from Sheffield. Hopefully he doesn't call Punk a bathurd.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Jotunheim said:


> it would be heaven, it could've been heaven, pure gold if austin appeared but no.....ryback is the new cena, being forced down everyone's throat...


Pushing=Shoving


----------



## NightmareInc. (Mar 10, 2010)

That was completely fucking anti climactic.


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

I don't care about cancer.


----------



## JT Martin (Mar 18, 2012)

I don't know why but Ryback needs a spear.


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

Breast cancer is a honey badger
it doesn't give a shit


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Are they teasing Austin/Punk? Not the first time he's been mentioned.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Oh hey, the guy who used to wear pink on the promo for breast cancer awareness. Except he changed trunk colors the second they started the breast cancer awareness thing. Hmm...


----------



## Apollosol (Jan 3, 2012)

.....break the glass......?


----------



## Jotunheim (Sep 25, 2012)

have a good night people, going to play borderlands 2, fuck this shit, seriously, fuck this to hell and back


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

Couldn't Ryback just wait for Punk to come back out for the main event? :lol


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

Amber B said:


> I get such strong Lashley vibes from Sheffield. Hopefully he doesn't call Punk a bathurd.


:lmao

Incredible promo by Punk, disappointed they keep pushing Ryback against him however. Waste. of. Space.


----------



## The High King (May 31, 2012)

Cannot believe I am saying this but Rynack annoys me far more than cena, and cena sucks


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

Well that was a letdown


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Doesn't Punk have to come back out for his tag match?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

White Lashley vs Black Lashley at Mania plz.


----------



## Segageeknavarre (Jun 28, 2011)

dammit i was really hoping for a face swagger


----------



## drew mcintyre (Jan 3, 2012)

Apollosol said:


> .....break the glass......?


damn that wont happen !!! sadly


----------



## magusnova (Jan 3, 2012)

Headliner said:


> White Lashley vs Black Lashley at Mania plz.


Ill be a son of a bitch.


----------



## Danjo1986 (Jun 7, 2008)

Headliner said:


> White Lashley vs Black Lashley at Mania plz.


...Blashley?


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

Headliner said:


> White Lashley vs Black Lashley at Mania plz.


First he's Goldberg, then he's RVD, now he's Lashley..

zzzzzz

Starting to get less and less funny.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Is it just me who thinks its obvious that Ryback is in it with Punk and Heyman?


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

Apollosol said:


> RYBACK IS HORRIBLE!!! Why do you people mark for this gold-wrapped turd!!!!


Because gold is shiny? Duh. You appeal to the lowest common denominator.


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

Amber B said:


> Doesn't Punk have to come back out for his tag match?


his usual 3 weekly showings


----------



## NoLeafClover (Oct 23, 2009)

I don't understand why they won't just keep Ryback going after Miz and the IC Title...


----------



## Falkono (Dec 7, 2009)

Wrestlinfan35 said:


> :lmao
> 
> Incredible promo by Punk.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Ryback ruined an AMAZING Punk promo. DAMN IT.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Headliner said:


> White Lashley vs Black Lashley at Mania plz.


Goldberg vs Ezekiel Jackson?


----------



## The High King (May 31, 2012)

Buckley said:


> First he's Goldberg, then he's RVD, now he's Lashley..
> 
> zzzzzz
> 
> Starting to get less and less funny.




lets settle this.......he is SHIT


----------



## UknowWho (Jan 31, 2012)

For some reason I don't think Vince is done with JR.


----------



## Disciple514 (Jul 29, 2010)

All the 3:16 reference and no Austin. I am hurt.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Buckley said:


> First he's Goldberg, then he's RVD, now he's Lashley..
> 
> zzzzzz
> 
> Starting to get less and less funny.


He looks like him a little bit. Wasn't even trying to be funny.


----------



## CALΔMITY (Sep 25, 2012)

Akasha said:


> Well that was a letdown


Tell me about it. The only thing I can look forward to is possible Hell No antics in the tag match, but I am very disappointed with this show overall tonight.


----------



## Pasab (Feb 2, 2011)

Headliner said:


> White Lashley vs Black Lashley at Mania plz.


Let's be honest, Lashley could lift two Tensai sandbags with one arm... :cool2


----------



## sharkboy22 (Feb 13, 2010)

Damn good segment just now. CM Punk's mic work, JR's acting. Just real, powerful emotion. I actually felt sorry for J.R. and wanted to beat the shit out of Punk

But WF, why all the Ryback hate?


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

Cookie Monster said:


> Is it just me who thinks its obvious that Ryback is in it with Punk and Heyman?


Yeah I was expecting him to turn around and slam JR or something. He'll probably interfere in the HiaC match.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

hey del rio is here hahahahaha


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

:kobe some of you honestly expected Austin? You deserve to be disappointed.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

uggh del rio


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

I actually enjoyed that last segment...until Ryback showed up. Are we really doing this with him?


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Swagger to get jobbed out to del rio


----------



## JobbyJobberson (Mar 25, 2012)

zxLegionxz said:


> Ryback getting that reaction


He's getting a reaction because we've never seen him in this type of situation before. That was the first time in a long time that something on Raw had actually grabbed my attention, for many reasons.


1. Punk was behaving deplorably and the situation called for someone to come to J.R.'s "rescue".

2. It wasn't Cena. It was unpredictable. No one has seen those two in the ring before and it's never been unofficially declared that one is better than the other.

In other words... *YOU WANT TO SEE WHAT HAPPENS NEXT*. Jesus, was that so hard all of these years?

Now... back to your regularly schedueled programming. Commence with the nonsensical tag matches that mean absolutely nothing that we've all seen 1000 times before.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

This has to be a record for Del Rio-Competing in 5 matches in a row that don't involve a major title.


----------



## Grubbs89 (Apr 18, 2008)

trying not to fall alseep and del rio comes out ?


----------



## Burgle_the_Kutt (Aug 26, 2011)

Kinda wanted Heath Slater to be the one making that album about the troops or whatever the fuck it is.


----------



## Fenice (Nov 4, 2010)

Must keep bringing Punk out hoping each time he can get more heat.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

I thought the horn was stuck on that car. LoL


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

ADR pointing at his ear "Am I deaf? I can't hear anything"


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

I can only imagine that Del Rio is fixin to squash someone.


----------



## CALΔMITY (Sep 25, 2012)

TJTheGr81 said:


> :kobe some of you honestly expected Austin? You deserve to be disappointed.


I didn't expect him to come out...I just wanted him to...:batista3


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

Why do they introduce Ricardo?


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

They're obviously building an evolution 2.0. Punk is the HHH, Ryback is Batista, and we still have yet to see who's gonna be the Orton but everyones gonna say Ambrose. who knows.


----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

I guess holding the WWE Title for 316 days doesn't earn respect, stupid storyline WWE.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

love the word carcinogenic from JR to describe the WMD


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

He has fucking earned it JR! god its almost starting to piss me off the way they keep saying he has to earn it.


----------



## JT Martin (Mar 18, 2012)

And here I thought Raw was getting good. unk2


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

Falkono said:


>


You're one of the blind Punk haters. Your opinion means so much.


----------



## Burgle_the_Kutt (Aug 26, 2011)

holy shit del rio's entrance is loud! This is the reason nobody thinks he gets a reaction, you can't hear shit over the honking and the announcer and music


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Alright Joey. Give ADR all you got.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

I know it's been said, but seriously guys, this "earn the right to call yourself Best in the World" story arc would have made more sense _before_ you sold it as a t-shirt while having him hold the WWE title for 300 days.


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

Ricardo on commentary.... the fuck


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

HHHGame78 said:


> I guess holding the WWE Title for 316 days doesn't earn respect, stupid storyline WWE.


Holding a title for 9 months I know seems like a long time-but in the early 90's guys would go a year easy with a major title.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Kofi


----------



## thefranchise03 (Nov 27, 2008)

Kofi gonna get buried quick.


----------



## UknowWho (Jan 31, 2012)

They wasted an opportunity for Ziggler to take out Orton and instead they use ADR, 
How many chances of getting heat those this guy gets?


----------



## Dan0191 (Jan 3, 2011)

Hey Alby, you dropped your towel.


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

YES! Going to get those tix!


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Headliner said:


> White Lashley vs Black Lashley at Mania plz.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Time to job, Kofi.


----------



## Dinobot (Sep 24, 2012)

Whoa! Whoa! Whoa! ....Ricardo knows English?


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Ricardo on commentary. His natural voice just sounds weird.

He should only speak spanish. And yell.


----------



## AnalBleeding (Sep 17, 2012)

lmao @ hes cheating and hi jr


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

Ricardo on commentary. He might save this show


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

HHHbkDX said:


> Ryback ruined an AMAZING Punk promo. DAMN IT.


*Saying the same thing week after week *even if you are correct in what you say* does not make it an AMAZING promo. It's just the same old shit.*


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

Ricardo on commentary, EXCELLENCE.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Tired of hearing announcers come up eith excuses not to respect Punk. Is this his first title reign? He has been tag champ, 2 time MITB winner, IC Champ, Workd Heavyweight Champ. Snd his current reign is almost a year, your telling me he hasnt earned respect. Whats worse is Punk was face for 3/4 his reign and didnt cheat to win. These faces act like he has been dastardly for the whole time.


----------



## holt_hogan (Jun 28, 2011)

Mister Hands said:


> I know it's been said, but seriously guys, this "earn the right to call yourself Best in the World" story arc would have made more sense _before_ you sold it as a t-shirt while having him hold the WWE title for 300 days.


Ironic thing is that WWE 13 mega conference that's on YouTube from the other day JR puts Punk over as the best in the world.


----------



## NightmareInc. (Mar 10, 2010)

HHHGame78 said:


> I guess holding the WWE Title for 316 days doesn't earn respect, stupid storyline WWE.


This a million times.

Seriously, I just can't consider Punk's character heel when he actually has a good point to make.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

What's with all the pointless matches tonight? I mean yeah they have a couple every week, especially now that RAW's 3 hours long but really this is ridiculous. Only two matches have meant anything, the tag contender's match and assumedly the main event will have something happen.


----------



## BHfeva (Sep 3, 2012)

The Punk promo was great, hes AMAZING on the mic, put me on my toes when he screamed "stone cold stone cold", thought the glass would break any second lol. Would've like Ryback to speak on the mic for once though.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

SoupMan Prime said:


> Tired of hearing announcers come up eith excuses not to respect Punk. Is this his first title reign? He has been tag champ, 2 time MITB winner, IC Champ, Workd Heavyweight Champ. Snd his current reign is almost a year, your telling me he hasnt earned respect. Whats worse is Punk was face for 3/4 his reign and didnt cheat to win. These faces act like he has been dastardly for the whole time.


Well Punk has secretly been pro cancer this entire time. He doesn't deserve any respect, you know.


----------



## JobbyJobberson (Mar 25, 2012)

Mister Hands said:


> I know it's been said, but seriously guys, this "earn the right to call yourself Best in the World" story arc would have made more sense _before_ you sold it as a t-shirt while having him hold the WWE title for 300 days.


Good god.

Ring the damn bell.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Hopes Kofi wins. Del Rio is waaaay over pushed


----------



## Jobberwacky (Feb 3, 2012)

What a shit Raw. When you add in the length and number of ads it's like x10 as bad.


----------



## Falkono (Dec 7, 2009)

Wrestlinfan35 said:


> You're one of the blind Punk haters. Your opinion means so much.


I don't hate Punk far from it. But that promo was garbage and only a true nut hugger would think it was.
What did he do/say that made it a great promo? He told JR to leave then when he tried to leave told him he couldn't! Holy fuck your right that is amazing! They will be putting that on the news so everyone in the world can see just how amazing it was!

Seriously it was shit. There was nothing there. He did nothing memorable or worthy of praise. he botched twice.

All Punk needs to do is come out and say blegh and people like you will say it is a great promo. People like you are the reason Raw is having its worst ratings of all time. WWE needs to stop catering to people like you or it is fucked.


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

Ricardo speaking English?!?!?! About damn time.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

I'm still not over Kofi telling little kids that he wish his name was Joey. Ol lyin Uncle Sam ass.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

NightmareInc. said:


> This a million times.
> 
> Seriously, I just can't consider Punk's character heel when he actually has a good point to make.


*Most heels do make good/great points. It's why people love them. *


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Truth with that stocking cap. Keeping that baby hair flat and smooth.


----------



## The High King (May 31, 2012)

Jobberwacky said:


> What a shit Raw. When you add in the length and number of ads it's like x10 as bad.


easily


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

botch???


----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

Falkono said:


> I don't hate Punk far from it. But that promo was garbage and only a true nut hugger would think it was.
> What did he do/say that made it a great promo? He told JR to leave then when he tried to leave told him he couldn't! Holy fuck your right that is amazing! They will be putting that on the news so everyone in the world can see just how amazing it was!
> 
> Seriously it was shit. There was nothing there. He did nothing memorable or worthy of praise. he botched twice.
> ...


Sometimes it's not what you say but how you say it. His delivery was good and I think that's what people were liking about it.


----------



## Grubbs89 (Apr 18, 2008)

thank fuck that match is over


----------



## Ditcka (Jul 6, 2010)

ahah, Ricardo is pretty great on commentary


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Whoa, that armbreaker looked a bit botched. Could have hurt Kofi.


----------



## UknowWho (Jan 31, 2012)

Mister Hands said:


> I know it's been said, but seriously guys, this "earn the right to call yourself Best in the World" story arc would have made more sense _before_ you sold it as a t-shirt while having him hold the WWE title for 300 days.


It kind of makes you think with Cena's new shirt, do they really care about cancer? or just care about it as long as they make money of it?


----------



## RenoDazoto (Apr 2, 2012)

So many botches tonight....


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Ricardo is actually entertaining me :lmao


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)




----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

And nobody gives a fuck. Crowd ready to go home.


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

Kofi, use your legs bro.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

I don't buy for a god damn second that Larry King is watching this shit. He must just be tweeting what WWE PM's him and tells him what to say.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

Headliner said:


> I'm still not over Kofi telling little kids that he wish his name was Joey. Ol lyin Uncle Sam ass.


*touche`









*


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

Oh boy even more AJ


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

what in the blue fuck...also, JR slipping up there?


----------



## Grubbs89 (Apr 18, 2008)

jr botch ? so many mistakes tonight


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Short bus bitch*


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Wtf JR?


----------



## Mr. Fluffykins (Sep 30, 2012)

jr slip up!!!


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

This "main event" tag match is arguably the most bland "main event" in RAW history.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Who the fuck is behind the controls? :lmao
This show is a mess. I can't.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

JR "Why do YOU do the reveal"

Suck it Cole.


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

All kinds of production errors tonight!


----------



## Ditcka (Jul 6, 2010)

"why don't you do the reveal"

UH OH


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

I guess the Brouge kick story with Sheamus, Ricardo, and David Otunga is over?


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

WTF IS GOING ON!!!! :kenny


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

This show has been an absolute clusterfuck


----------



## Bro (Jan 27, 2008)

haha JR fucked up.

like he cares


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

That's grounds for a firing, surely? Do it. Fire her. Fire her now.

Now.


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

"Why don't you do the reveal?" Incoming fuckery and by that I mean Cena.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Ok. Now how does this make sense? She bullys her coach that was appointed by THE BOARD OF DIRECTORS.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Hit-Girl said:


> *Saying the same thing week after week *even if you are correct in what you say* does not make it an AMAZING promo. It's just the same old shit.*


His delivery is what made it great.

In any event, now that guy's the special referee? Kinda random...


----------



## thegame2432 (Mar 3, 2004)

With JR's voice popping in right there, it really made me notice that this whole show has been incredibly sloppy. There's been this weird vibe throughout the entire night like something big is supposed to happen but they are just fumbling along. This is one of the worst ones in a little while.


----------



## Jobberwacky (Feb 3, 2012)

SAVE US D BRYAN


----------



## BHfeva (Sep 3, 2012)

What did JR do?


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Playa, Playa


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Bunch of basic bitches on this roster.


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

Amber B said:


> Who the fuck is behind the controls? :lmao
> This show is a mess. I can't.


You always can't.


----------



## BigWillie54 (Feb 1, 2011)

David Banner said:


> I don't buy for a god damn second that Larry King is watching this shit.


LMFAO

Sent from my MB612 using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Lmao DB yelling at the girl


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

little girl corpsing.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

"I apologize for talking when I should've been listening."

Way to make it even more awkward. :lmao


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

HHHGame78 said:


> Sometimes it's not what you say but how you say it. His delivery was good and I think that's what people were liking about it.


Delivery alone doesn't make a good promo. Punk has mastered that and he always has great delivery but he isn't SAYING ANYTHING. It's the same respect spiel week in and week out. Even if it's correct (it is), it doesn't matter as we're supposed to believe its wrong, it's repetitive and it's getting boring.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Seriously? We have to recap them getting their name?


----------



## SandyRavage (Nov 11, 2011)

lol JR


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

uh, JR might have been saying "why dont you do the REVIEW"...i didnt hear reveal there. So many people who want to think someone is coming back every week is getting fucking annoying.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

This coach storyline tonight sucks!


----------



## JT Martin (Mar 18, 2012)

Yet another horrible Raw.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Headliner said:


> Ok. Now how does this make sense? She bullys her coach that was appointed by THE BOARD OF DIRECTORS.


She must be smashing a homie.


----------



## hbkmickfan (Nov 7, 2006)

Lol at D Bry and the little girl.


----------



## holt_hogan (Jun 28, 2011)

Headliner said:


> Ok. Now how does this make sense? She bullys her coach that was appointed by THE BOARD OF DIRECTORS.


The same logic that has Big Show out for a month then walk back in to a WHC match at the next PPV.


----------



## Ph3n0m (Mar 18, 2009)

Bro said:


> haha JR fucked up.
> 
> like he cares


JR fucked up? Someone didn't cut his mic for the segment... doesn't sound like his fuck up to me. Quite common for commentators to converse with each other and the guys in gorilla off air.


----------



## Glass Shatters (Jun 14, 2012)

A coach isn't worth a damn unless he's been a player?

Mmmmk.

Charlie Weis. Mike Leach. Todd Haley.


----------



## Blueforce7 (Feb 21, 2012)

Wow, i never noticed that kane's tron is just fire.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

D-Bry. The only one they haven't ruined. Only because they CAN'T. :bryan


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

The Sandrone said:


> His delivery is what made it great.
> 
> In any event, now that guy's the special referee? Kinda random...


*The delivery is almost always great by Punk. The promo though wasn't it because it's just repetitive bullshit that WWE makes us sit through to get to the, "FACE CENA IN HELL IN A CELL" punch line.*


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

oh, fuck this shit...im so over "I AM THE TAG TEAM CHAMPIONS"


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

WWE producers must be on strike and the replacements are running the show.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Rock316AE said:


> This "main event" tag match is arguably the most bland "main event" in RAW history.


Naa, the main event that had Otunga in it not long ago holds that distinction. 

Also, recapping results of a Twitter poll.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

One of Triple H's ways of reviving the tag division is shoving tag matches down our throats in the main event every week with 2 random heels paring up.


----------



## Ditcka (Jul 6, 2010)

Ziggler Mark said:


> uh, JR might have been saying "why dont you do the REVIEW"...i didnt hear reveal there. So many people who want to think someone is coming back every week is getting fucking annoying.


I'm not even hyped for anything, it's pretty clear that he said reveal.


----------



## FourWinds (Mar 5, 2012)

Heh..."Tag Team Champions" getting single's division entrances...well if you've fucked up all night, may as well finish strong.


----------



## BHfeva (Sep 3, 2012)

Either a REALLY short Main Event, or something happens..


----------



## UknowWho (Jan 31, 2012)

Did JR spoil a return with that botch?


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

Where / What did JR do to fuck up? I missed it as I was getting a drink.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

Ziggler Mark said:


> oh, fuck this shit...im so over "I AM THE TAG TEAM CHAMPIONS"


along with "respect" from Punk.


----------



## Ditcka (Jul 6, 2010)

Buckley said:


> Where / What did JR do to fuck up? I missed it as I was getting a drink.


JR was talking with Cole during a backstage segment and was accidentally mic'd.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

Buckley said:


> Where / What did JR do to fuck up? I missed it as I was getting a drink.


*JR didn't fuck up...production did. JR's mic was live during a stupid AJ promo and we all heard him tell Cole that he *Cole* should do the reveal. Whatever that means. *


----------



## SandyRavage (Nov 11, 2011)

So JR called a move carcinogenic? Wow really? fucking hell talk about shooting yourself in the foot


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

Buckley said:


> Where / What did JR do to fuck up? I missed it as I was getting a drink.


He said "why don't you do the reveal" over the mic whilst a backstage segment was going on.


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

AJ is so dumb, with those facial expressions, bah I hate her.

sigh


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

iwatchwrestling said:


> Naa, the main event that had Otunga in it not long ago holds that distinction.
> 
> Also, recapping results of a Twitter poll.


You mean Cena/Otunga in April? That match at least had a Brock Lesnar teaser, this? Nothing. 100% unattractive in every aspect.

JR handled it good as usual BTW, it wasn't his fault anyway.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Amber B said:


> She must be smashing a homie.


:lol

On second thought, that would mean she's smashing someone that's twice, three times her age. Anything to make that money honey.











holt_hogan said:


> The same logic that has Big Show out for a month then walk back in to a WHC match at the next PPV.


Well to be fair, he at least won a number 1 contenders match.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Buckley said:


> Where / What did JR do to fuck up? I missed it as I was getting a drink.


During the AJ segment with her "coach", we heard JR say to Cole, "Why don't you do the reveal?", or "review". His headset mic should have been off.


----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

TJTheGr81 said:


> Delivery alone doesn't make a good promo. Punk has mastered that and he always has great delivery but he isn't SAYING ANYTHING. It's the same respect spiel week in and week out. Even if it's correct (it is), it doesn't matter as we're supposed to believe its wrong, it's repetitive and it's getting boring.


Don't hate Punk for that, hate Vince and the writers. They got nothing right now because Cena is out, it's showing.


----------



## holt_hogan (Jun 28, 2011)

Ph3n0m said:


> JR fucked up? Someone didn't cut his mic for the segment... doesn't sound like his fuck up to me. Quite common for commentators to converse with each other and the guys in gorilla off air.


I think the commentators have to mute themselves. Cole made reference to this when he was on Foxnews talking about the Lawler incident. He muted himself and shouted for help.


----------



## Glass Shatters (Jun 14, 2012)

Buckley said:


> Where / What did JR do to fuck up? I missed it as I was getting a drink.


Rumplemintz? Grand Marnier? What are you numbing the stupidity of this show with?


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

Hit-Girl said:


> *JR didn't fuck up...production did. JR's mic was live during a stupid AJ promo and we all heard him tell Cole that he *Cole* should do the reveal. Whatever that means. *


Ahh okay, thanks


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

BHfeva said:


> Either a REALLY short Main Event, or something happens..


Nah, time-wise they have 15 minutes left...plenty of time to have a legit ME. But in typical WWE fashion, they need to wrap up their weekly routine with something happening to end the show. 

I kinda miss the days when the show wouldnt always end with some dusty match finish to further shitty stories.


----------



## Shaddw (Jul 26, 2011)

I think JR said "review" , not "reveal"


----------



## Tim Legend (Jun 27, 2006)

TJTheGr81 said:


> D-Bry. The only one they haven't ruined. Only because they CAN'T. :bryan


Don't jynx it..... This is :vince2 were talking about


----------



## Jobberwacky (Feb 3, 2012)

Maybe WWE'S nerves are wracked after having to put together a show without Cena?


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

reveal? :shocked:


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

Shaddw said:


> I think JR said "review" , not "reveal"


Since when does review have an l at the end of it? It was clearly reveal.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Rock316AE said:


> You mean Cena/Otunga in April? That match at least had a Brock Lesnar teaser, this? Nothing. 100% unattractive in every aspect.
> 
> JR handled it good as usual BTW, it wasn't his fault anyway.


LOL WUT? This match will be great and has the bets part of Raw atm Kane and Bryan


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

I'm fairly interested in the main event. Ziggler, Punk, Bryan (and I guess to a much, much lesser extant Kane) in the ring at the same time? This could be pretty good.


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

Does anyone know if WWE Main Event is a taping or Live?


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

gonna be a shitty return whoever it is


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Shaddw said:


> I think JR said "review" , not "reveal"


I'm pretty sure it was "reveal". You can Tout what you think or Twitter it!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

I'm tempted to take shrooms while watching 3 hours of Raw and they expect someone like me to watch more WWE on how many different days?


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

Shaddw said:


> I think JR said "review" , not "reveal"


*But there hasn't been a review has there?*


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Rock316AE said:


> *You mean Cena/Otunga in April? That match at least had a Brock Lesnar teaser, this? Nothing. 100% unattractive in every aspect.*
> 
> JR handled it good as usual BTW, it wasn't his fault anyway.


I guess that was it. I don't even remember it now, so I'll take your word about the Brock teaser.

The fuck, did Ziggler and Punk both get jobber entrances??

Oh Lord, short bus bitch is referee.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Oh for the love of cunting fuck...


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

No suprise here


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Wait didn't she demand her coach be the ref?


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Fuck off sky


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

lol wow, what the fucking shit. Ziggles and Punk get a jobber entrance?

This show....I'm so close to giving the fuck up.


----------



## Jobberwacky (Feb 3, 2012)

Now the ads are fucking up


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)




----------



## FourWinds (Mar 5, 2012)

Well ladies and gents...there is your "reveal" lol.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

thank god I tuned in now. Yes AJ in a ref uniform


----------



## RenoDazoto (Apr 2, 2012)

I'm usually neutral or try to see some positives, but this has been a 3 hour trainwreck. But not one of those fun to watch trainwrecks. :kenny

Mistakes, botches, overly long segents, and everything overall feeling thown together.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

AJ as ref? DA FUCK?


----------



## Glass Shatters (Jun 14, 2012)

Jesus. AJ is getting fucking ridiculous.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Welp, so much for that shocking reveal.


----------



## NightmareInc. (Mar 10, 2010)

GlassBreaks said:


> Rumplemintz? Grand Marnier? What are you numbing the stupidity of this show with?


tequila tonight

i think i need something stronger tho

like lsd


----------



## Dinobot (Sep 24, 2012)

Were there any D-bry and Kane anger management segments? I wasn't really paying attention.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Now this is like the 5th time I've seen AJ on TV. I need a lot of rope.....


----------



## UknowWho (Jan 31, 2012)

Even Punk/Ziggler get jobber entrances.
People complaining Punk appearing so many times well here's somewhere who appeared most.


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

AJ is really rocking that pink ribbon.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Jobberwacky said:


> Maybe WWE'S nerves are wracked after having to put together a show without Cena?


Its like pushing Cena at the expense of everyone else was a bad idea. Nah, that couldn't be it


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

Kewl. Needed more AJ, and got it. Thank you Vince!


----------



## The Rock Obama (Apr 15, 2009)

aj needs to wear the short shorts way more often


----------



## Teh_TaKeR (Jul 2, 2009)

God damn AJ is sexi as fuck. Just thought I'd throw that out there.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Whose knob is she slobbing? :lmao


----------



## DCY (Jun 20, 2012)

JY57 said:


> thank god I tuned in now. Yes AJ in a ref uniform


I knew she would be the ref for the match.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

What the hell happen to the coach being the ref?????????


----------



## JT Martin (Mar 18, 2012)

Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah fuckin shit, Looney bitch is ref.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

I am all for AJ reffing this match. DAT REF OUTFIT. I hope she lounges on the ropes again like MITB.


----------



## TheStudOfEngland (Sep 1, 2012)

I fought through all of the online traffic that you guys have produced just to say once again, that I would like to do AJ in the bum.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Amber B said:


> Who's knob is she slobbing? :lmao


Whoever it is needs to get a video camera and a connection to the internet.


----------



## Jotunheim (Sep 25, 2012)

HHHGame78 said:


> Don't hate Punk for that, hate Vince and the writers. They got nothing right now because Cena is out, it's showing.


and even with cena the whole show is complete garbage, the problem is that they rely on cena for ratings that's it, if they don't get cena they think they won't get ratings and start creating shit out of nowhere to see if they can pull it off, it won't, then they blame every single wrestler except for the garbage piece of shit writers and creative they have and then they resort to Cena again, it's a vicious cycle


----------



## Jobberwacky (Feb 3, 2012)

Oooh, AJ what a fucking GREAT reveal to have to call.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

We'll find out? We just saw him do it.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

AJ must be doing all sorts of schoolgirl roleplaying for some old nasty fuck in corporate.


----------



## BHfeva (Sep 3, 2012)

WOW these ADs .......


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

This has been a pretty bad show.


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

God, Kane is the fucking drizzling shits. He is SO fucking bad. Did anyone else see that elbow drop? Jesus Christ. I don't understand why people still defend this giant ball of awkward, uncoordinated shit.


----------



## UknowWho (Jan 31, 2012)

Ziggler should just walk off with Vickie for payback when Punk/Heyman did it to them weeks ago.


----------



## The XL (Aug 7, 2006)

Feed me commercials.


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

I swear when AJ's music hits, half the freaks wake up and come on this board saying what they'll do to her... We get it, she's pretty, but please act like you've seen a girl before.


----------



## GothicBohemian (May 26, 2012)

I'd like to say something positive about the bits of Raw I've seen tonight. I really would, but, well...there's nothing I can work with. :no:


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Fucking hell, going to commercial before a DB spot.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

"Did Bryan tag in? We'll find out when we get back." I seriously can't.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

Dinobot said:


> Were there any D-bry and Kane anger management segments? I wasn't really paying attention.


*Nah they graduated to the, "I'M THE TAG TEAM CHAMPIONS" bit.*


----------



## NightmareInc. (Mar 10, 2010)

dude, the past twenty minutes have consisted of like... 5 of minutes of showtime

enough with the damn commercials already


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

Oddest segway into a commercial- "Did Daniel Bryan tag himself in, find out when we come back" Also late commercial break.


----------



## Jotunheim (Sep 25, 2012)

SummerLove said:


> This has been a pretty bad show.


the show promised a lot, the whole fuckery began with the punk/jr promo and ryback appearing


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Raw is back to being its full fuckery self and it's not even the good kind.


----------



## michiganct (Mar 30, 2012)

Maybe Jr trolled you all with the reveal comment.. genious.


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

Regardless of how much I hate AJ the character she looks smoking in that ref outfit.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Christ. Quizno's, Subway, Arby's, Papa Johns, Domino's, Little Ceasars, Pizza Hut, Taco Bell, Red Robin, Chili's. 

WWE is the fattest advertisers in the realm of sports.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Its already 10:00, they're going over tonight, probably by a good bit.


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

What a shit show.

I hope you're proud of yourself :vince2


----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

In the end the story will be that AJ is Bi-polar.


----------



## Ditcka (Jul 6, 2010)

Haha, JR sounds so bored.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

So I guess this means Bryan did not, in fact, tag himself in. Good to find that out, I was on the edge of my seat.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

who's the reveal? JACK SWAGGER? FUCKIN BIG DICK JOHNSON
?


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

Ya know how everyone always argues about who/what is a consistent draw? I vote AJ in a ref outfit.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Ryback there's Punk!!! RIGHT FUCKING THERE!!! GO GET HIM!!!! HURRY HE'S RIGHT THERE!!!!!


oh.....*


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

"AJ got down in a nice position"-


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

"AJ got down in a very nice position..."


----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

Finally JR made the right call, "AJ got down in the right position." Oh hell ya she did. lol


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

:vince3

Can go fuck himself. And his hag of a wife too.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

I agree with JR, AJ got down in a very nice position...


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

SP103 said:


> Christ. Quizno's, Subway, Arby's, Papa Johns, Domino's, Little Ceasars, Pizza Hut, Taco Bell, Red Robin, Chili's.
> 
> WWE is the fattest advertisers in the realm of sports.


Its because of Ryback. They need to feed him more!


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

JR sounds so pissed/bored


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

LOL I bet its mark henry


----------



## Dinobot (Sep 24, 2012)

Hit-Girl said:


> *Nah they graduated to the, "I'M THE TAG TEAM CHAMPIONS" bit.*


Darn. I was looking forward to another one of those segments too.


----------



## Sirtanta (Jun 14, 2011)

GCA-FF said:


> "AJ got down in a very nice position..."


SUCKY DUCKY QUACK QUACK


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Hit-Girl said:


> *Ryback there's Punk!!! RIGHT FUCKING THERE!!! GO GET HIM!!!! HURRY HE'S RIGHT THERE!!!!!
> 
> 
> oh.....*


Nah, he's gonna wait until Punk berates Jimmy Snuka next week.


----------



## Jobberwacky (Feb 3, 2012)

So remind me why did this match get made and why should we give any fucks about it? Actually don't bother.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: Raw 10/01/2012 Discussion*

AJ does look ok :

Are DB and Kane the faces here? I have a feeling DB will be epic as a face. 

Makes my head hurt listening to why not to call Punk best in the world.


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

I prefer this ep of MNR over the one last week. So sue me..


----------



## CMojicaAce (Jun 28, 2011)

LeBron :lmao


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

This show has been a long and boring disaster. Probably the longest TV show I have ever seen.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: Raw 10/01/2012 Discussion*



Huganomics said:


> Ya know how everyone always argues about who/what is a consistent draw? I vote AJ in a ref outfit.


There's some sort of viewership/peaking/peeking joke in there somewhere. The show's burned my mind out too much to work it out though.


----------



## Dice Darwin (Sep 7, 2010)

*Re: Raw 10/01/2012 Discussion*

I haven't watched WWE since August. I was going to watch Raw today but...I don't think I should.


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

Bryan hulking up lmao


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

So...who's the face..oh who fucking cares.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

Bryan hulking up :lmao


----------



## Jobberwacky (Feb 3, 2012)

No wonder JR is bored. He's used to calling shocking reveals of the biggest ever superstars.... 

now he's calling AJ as a 'suprise' ref in a pointless tagmatch for a ME.


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

Bryan is just fucking gold.


----------



## MrKennedy666 (Mar 21, 2008)

Bryan is the best thing ever


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

Dolph Ziggler rockin' that Coming to America Soul Glow, son?


----------



## Striketeam (May 1, 2011)

They can redeem themselves if Vince comes out and fires AJ.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

D-Bry is working like a total face in this match. Guess someone has to. 

God, AJ can get it. I don't care what anyone says.


----------



## Tim Legend (Jun 27, 2006)

I don't see why they couldnt have given :yes The strap for like a couple months in like may... Another missed opportunity...


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

This show is fucking awful. 

Fucking retards are booking this shit.

Maybe Vince is looking for an under 2.0 rating.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

*Re: Raw 10/01/2012 Discussion*



Dice Darwin said:


> I haven't watched WWE since August. I was going to watch Raw today but...I don't think I should.


Holy shit, someone who doesn't enjoy the product....not watching? What a strange concept.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

3 heels and 1 face it seems. I think the crowd is just waiting to see if Cena shows.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

they're gonna say aj's fired after the match and the new gm is heyman and vickie or some shit. does anyone else hear a weird background sound on the show?


----------



## MrKennedy666 (Mar 21, 2008)

AWWW HURRY UP AND FINISH I'M SO TIRED


----------



## rodgersv (Feb 14, 2008)

Need a back shot of aj counting


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

The cameras are shooting AJ at all the wrong angles!!


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

Hahaha Heyman helping out.


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

dat bryan no lock transition


----------



## buzzharvey22 (Jan 2, 2012)

AJ's ass is so much bigger than the rest of her!!


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

Bitch made Paul heyman leave


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

MrKennedy666 said:


> AWWW HURRY UP AND FINISH I'M SO TIRED


Edge will finish when he's done....


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

BERRIED


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Dat 3 count with hair in the face.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

Tag champs in the main event and they win. Sweet.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

Dat WWE Champion.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Thank god this is over. I need therapy.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

Sorry, AJ. No one ejects people better than Chioda.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*AJ didn't even look at the shoulders during the count... I love this bitch.*


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

LOL ZIGGLER LEAVING WITH VICKIE 

YES KANE MADE PUNK TAPPPP

OH MY FUCKING GOD

THIS

IS

FUCKING


AMAZING.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

KARMA PUNK!

KANE AND BRYAN JUST BEAT PUNK AND ZIGGLER!!! :mark:


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

And the guy who's been WWE champion for over 300 days just lost to the comedy act. Wow.


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

This is really how its ending?


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

WTH??????????


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Oh my fucking god. It ends like that.
What...I don't..


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

This AGAIN? fpalm Horrendous show.


----------



## Ditcka (Jul 6, 2010)

That's it?

This whole show was an abortion


----------



## Apollosol (Jan 3, 2012)

".....And the winners and tag-team champions.... Team. Hell. No!"

:S horrible name


----------



## The Rock Obama (Apr 15, 2009)

team hell no is takin over


----------



## Jobberwacky (Feb 3, 2012)

That was also called, Ziggler walking off like Punk did. So unpredictable.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

thats it? wtf


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

In the last 2 weeks, your Tag Team Champions have ended a show.


----------



## AnalBleeding (Sep 17, 2012)

Lol Punk losing to Kane


----------



## vacuous (Aug 30, 2009)

I honestly don't say this much, but this Raw was fucking terrible.


----------



## rzombie1988 (May 29, 2008)

I reviewed the show (minus the first 20 minutes) here:
http://prowresblog.blogspot.com/2012/10/wwe-monday-night-raw-1012012-review.html


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

RAW every week is as long as most TV stations when they show mini-series.


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

"What a terrific and exciting ending!" - Things no one would say


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

TEAM FRIENDSHIP STANDING TALL :bryan :bryan :bryan


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

That.. That's it? :lmao

This heel run has made Punk look terrible.


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

Horrible, horrible, horrible show.


----------



## Fenice (Nov 4, 2010)

Oh if only ROH aired by me... Terrible show.


----------



## Grubbs89 (Apr 18, 2008)

lost for words. i hope somebody takes a massive dump on mcmahons lawn


----------



## zxLegionxz (Nov 23, 2011)

And thats how you close the show? wow...


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Daniel Bryan and Kane are great as a team. after the smackdown that revolved around them and tonight with this finish the tag champs are def bigger the the World Heavyweight champ.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

That was the ending? And they wonder why ratings are in the toilet... it ain't because they don't have the talent, it's because their booking doesn't let the talent get over or the audience to continue to give a fuck. Well... at least I only had to endure through an hour... reading a bit of this thread before and I am counting my blessings and being help up tonight *phew*


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

so CM Punk can kick out of two FU's, but jobs clean to a chokeslam. dat logical booking by WWE.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)




----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

All in all...bad show. Three hours never felt so long. Really uneventful with nothing really happening.


----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

AJ as ref > Earl Hebner. And AJ is a bad ref. Get it?


----------



## Jobberwacky (Feb 3, 2012)

THANK GOD that's over with! What a gay way to end as well with the most overplayed thing in WWE playing us out. 

Fitting for such a SHIT show....


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

i bet they had something planned but jr gave it away so they cancelled it.


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

Punk fans are crying.

THAT WAS FUCKING AMAZING.


----------



## arcslnga (Nov 4, 2010)

If this was a PPV Punk would have kicked out of two of Kanes chokeslams... And this is why I don't get WWE logic.

Punk can kick out of two AA's and escape/reverse the STF but cannot kick out of a chokeslam from Kane? lol:no:


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

David Banner said:


> And the guy who's been WWE champion for over 300 days just lost to the comedy act. Wow.


Yes the tag team champions should lose to a random pairing after one member of the tag team has walked effectively making it 2 on 1.


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

I might be crazy but I thought the highlight of the night was Kane coming out in the opening segment & standing right behind AJ making her look really tiny. I was waiting for one of the two to start laughing, like he just walked up & put his dick on the back of her thigh or some shit. It was awkward.


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

Fuck this company


----------



## JT Martin (Mar 18, 2012)

Now I need to bash my nuts in to make sure I forget this shitfest.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

That Raw was so boring.


----------



## Brodus Clay (Jan 6, 2012)

This RAW had a bunch of Sheamus and AJ of course it fucking sucked.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Flocka Ambrose said:


> i bet they had something planned but jr gave it away so they cancelled it.


What did he say?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Last week's RAW was great, especially the first two hours. 

How far did they fall in a week's time period. Tonight was utterly awful. Seamus/Sandow was an alright match. The JR/Punk promo was good, if repetitive. The number 1 contender's match made sense, and was the only match that wasn't completely thrown together. Every other single match along with the horrific debate had absolutely no point. Worse of all, they had no point and were not entertaining, ranging from bad to just flat out boring. Definitely the worst show they've had in a while. A completely ridiculous amount of filler. 

When Big Show was one of the highlights of the show, you know there's some trouble.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Yeah, it's unanimous, Raw fucking sucked.


----------



## NightmareInc. (Mar 10, 2010)

That was an unextremely uneventful episode of raw like.... WOW, I haven't been that bored by an episode in quite awhile now. That was just pathetic from start to finish.


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

Team Friendship is the best.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

BrothersofD3struct said:


> Punk fans are crying.
> 
> THAT WAS FUCKING AMAZING.


Of boredom? Yes.


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

I thought people liked Kane & Daniel Bryan. Tag team champs ending another show!


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

Thank god for this forum. I would nver be albe to make through 3 hours of RAw without it.


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

Team Friendship and Rhodes Scholars were the only good things about this show. Everything else was trash. Too much Sheamus and AJ.


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

For being in the opening segment and main event Dolph Ziggler was sure irrelevant tonight.


----------



## Jobberwacky (Feb 3, 2012)

Raw started off good last week and got worse. It started off bad this week and got nauseating. FAST.


Love the Cole/JR at the end trying to sell that as an exciting Raw, must be hard work to constantly talk SHITE..


----------



## Striketeam (May 1, 2011)

That ending.... no, this whole show was some anti-climatic bullshit. Even Russo would book a better ending than that.


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

Tag Team Champs provide the best entertainment in WWE.

I dunno why people are crying.


----------



## MrKennedy666 (Mar 21, 2008)




----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

BrothersofD3struct said:


> Tag Team Champs provide the best entertainment in WWE.


that's not saying much


----------



## pewpewpew (Oct 27, 2010)

Steve Austin ‏@steveaustinBSR
I was in a bar in Mexico watching the football game. Word on the street was some low end piece of trash was talking smack on #WWE RAW. #SCSA 


oh snap


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

This episode is right up there with the walkout on HHH last year and Raw is Bath Salts in July.


----------



## Jotunheim (Sep 25, 2012)

Stall_19 said:


> For being in the opening segment and main event Dolph Ziggler was sure irrelevant tonight.


they really made him look like an idiot (more than they have already made him) by walking behind vickie guerrero fpalm


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Shouldn't Ziggler be focusing on getting the world heavyweight belt? Why is it him and Punk week after week?


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Flocka Ambrose said:


> i bet they had something planned but jr gave it away so they cancelled it.


The reveal was AJ as the special guest ref. You've been going on about this for the past 15 minutes lol.


----------



## buzzharvey22 (Jan 2, 2012)

AJ's ass though


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

R.K.O Peep said:


> Yes the tag team champions should lose to a random pairing after one member of the tag team has walked effectively making it 2 on 1.


So Punk can kick out of 2 AA's by John Cena the face of the company but loses clean to the comedy duo with one move? They could have ended this in a DQ and no one suffers, doesn't that make more sense? WWE champ doesn't look bad and neither do the tag champs. But thats logical booking and this is WWE we're talking about.


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

I loved Kane making Punk pin.

I marked out.


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

buzzharvey22 said:


> AJ's ass though


I'd light it up


----------



## Jotunheim (Sep 25, 2012)

pewpewpew said:


> Steve Austin ‏@steveaustinBSR
> I was in a bar in Mexico watching the football game. Word on the street was some low end piece of trash was talking smack on #WWE RAW. #SCSA
> 
> 
> oh snap


yeah, twitter rants, just what we need instead of fucking stone cold appearing like he should fpalm what a dissapointment, seriously


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Lol at that ending, cue all the crying Punk marks saying he has been buried


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

BrothersofD3struct said:


> I loved Kane making Punk pin.
> 
> I marked out.


really? i don't think anyone picked that up from your last 5 posts. :durant3


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

pewpewpew said:


> Steve Austin ‏@steveaustinBSR
> I was in a bar in Mexico watching the football game. Word on the street was some low end piece of trash was talking smack on #WWE RAW. #SCSA
> 
> 
> oh snap


Lol even Austin doesn't watch Raw, he gets info from Twitter. I don't blame him though, i really don't know why i watch it every week, force of habit i guess.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

The only really good thing to come out of Raw tonight is the ass shots of AJ.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

Punk haters are really obsessed with Punk marks.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Most of you people complaining didn't even see the end of Raw because you were cleaning up the mess you made after watching AJ in a ref's outfit.*


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

scrilla said:


> really? i don't think anyone picked that up from your last 5 posts. :durant3


sorry but like how WWE is finally getting its root back with Kane.

It has been so long since I wanted this to happen.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Cons:
-Looney Tunes bitch appearing FIVE times 
-Punk appearing three times again
-Fella talking on the mic. 
-Ryback/Fat ass
-Everything else

Pros: 
-The moment AJ got off my screen.
-The moment the show ended.


----------



## Jobberwacky (Feb 3, 2012)

Punk getting bitched out isn't even suprising, it's expected. 


Pathetic way to treat your champ, just because he's a heel, apparently. Idiots.


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

That Raw sucked more than a prostitute with a vacuum in a tornado


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

David Banner said:


> So Punk can kick out of 2 AA's by John Cena the face of the company but loses clean to the comedy duo with one move? They could have ended this in a DQ and no one suffers, doesn't that make more sense? WWE champ doesn't look bad and neither do the tag champs. But thats logical booking and this is WWE we're talking about.


Or make the tag team division look strong? Also Kane and Bryan faced punk for the title a few months back. It is not like it was ryder and santino. Have the legit tag team win makes more sense as Punk can go well my partner left me so how was I meant to win?


----------



## Silent KEEL (Jul 26, 2004)

Tag champs right where they should be! 

Even as a "midcard champ" Bryan is the main event.


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

R.K.O Peep said:


> Or make the tag team division look strong? Also Kane and Bryan faced punk for the title a few months back. It is not like it was ryder and santino. Have the legit tag team win makes more sense as Punk can go well my partner left me so how was I meant to win?


this

this

this

this.


----------



## uniden (Jan 30, 2012)

the amount of pain and agony in this thread is quiet amusing


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Jobberwacky said:


> Punk getting bitched out isn't even suprising, it's expected.
> 
> 
> Pathetic way to treat your champ, just because he's a heel, apparently. Idiots.


And he loves cancer.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

R.K.O Peep said:


> Or make the tag team division look strong? Also Kane and Bryan faced punk for the title a few months back. It is not like it was ryder and santino. Have the legit tag team win makes more sense as Punk can go well my partner left me so how was I meant to win?


still illogical. Cena's finish has been built as one of the top finishes in the company. Kane's chokeslam is nothing.


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

AJ as the special referee was the "reveal" that the commentators were talking about.

This is my big problem with WWE: there's no continuity, even when they try to do continuity. OK, you acknowledge Dolph walking about being like when Punk walked out on him a few shows ago. But on PPV, Punk took two Attitude Adjustments, got out of two of Cena's STF's & it took a top rope German Suplex with a bridge to get a DRAW but on RAW he can just lose to a Chokeslam like it's nothing? Title being on the line, being distracted by Dolph leaving, whatever, it doesn't make sense. It's just bad writing & bad booking. That's on a lot more people than just the guys submitting shit to Vince McMahon. That's on the workers & road agents too. 

No one in WWE gives a fuck. It's a bunch of people just spinning their wheels, collecting their next check, even the guys at the top of the card like Punk. How bad was Jim Ross tonight? You want to talk about unprofessional? Wearing that sourpuss look on his face & talking in a low monotone voice all night because he was fucking pouting. Jim, you're the one always talking about how it's "just a part of the show" so why don't you stop acting like a child & like you're owed something? You're being paid, it's a job!


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

scrilla said:


> still illogical. Cena's finish has been built as one of the top finishes in the company. Kane's chokeslam is nothing.


Kane's 15 years > Punk's ass kissing.


you cant handle the truth.

:kane


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

R.K.O Peep said:


> Or make the tag team division look strong? Also Kane and Bryan faced punk for the title a few months back. It is not like it was ryder and santino. Have the legit tag team win makes more sense as Punk can go well my partner left me so how was I meant to win?


Or have Ziggler take the pin. Punk has a HIAC match coming up, how is he supposed to survive HIAC, supposedly one of the most brutal matches in WWE if he can lose to a single chokeslam by the comedy monster?


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

:kane

:yes
:yes
:yes

this is epic.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

David Banner said:


> So Punk can kick out of 2 AA's by John Cena the face of the company but loses clean to the comedy duo with one move? They could have ended this in a DQ and no one suffers, doesn't that make more sense? WWE champ doesn't look bad and neither do the tag champs. But thats logical booking and this is WWE we're talking about.


The same comedy duo that are the tag team champions and have been very effective as such. The whole point around the angle is that although D-Bry and Kane can't stand each other, they ARE a really good team. I'm not saying they should've beaten Punk (though it certainly doesn't upset me) but just calling them the comedy duo when they're legit isn't really fair.

Anywho, pretty terrible show. I can't believe they've wasted Heyman, Foley and JR on such a shitty angle. Hell, they've wasted Punk too. How much more are we gonna have to sit through someone telling Punk he should face Cena in the Cell for the respect he wants, for Punk to (rightfully) rebuttal that he shouldn't have to as he's already beaten Cena multiple times. No one looks good with this angle. Heyman's being wasted as a manager for the last guy on earth who needs a manager (yes, the both of them being dicks is fun, but it serves no purpose), Punk has legit gripes, but instead of expanding on them he has to play the same old generic coward heel role for heat and everyone else just looks stupid telling a guy who's proven himself many times over that he has to do it just one more time.

Dat Ryback though.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

BrothersofD3struct said:


> Kane's 15 years > Punk's ass kissing.
> 
> 
> you cant handle the truth.
> ...


Kane's 15 years of what exactly? horrible storylines? jobbing to stars?


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

David Banner said:


> Or have Ziggler take the pin. Punk has a HIAC match coming up, how is he supposed to survive HIAC, supposedly one of the most brutal matches in WWE if he loses to a single chokeslam?


*But he's not facing Cena in Hell in a Cell... he's clearly told us this the past three or four weeks.*


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

I loved this ending, AJ, KANE, ZIGGLER, BRYAN, EPIC.


----------



## Pro Royka (Jul 2, 2012)

BrothersofD3struct said:


> I loved Kane making Punk pin.
> 
> I marked out.


Okay dude, how many times you should post the same thing. You hate Punk congratulation. The bottom line is the show was boring and was full of botches. WWE is failing miserably every week, uncreative stuff that feels like kids writing it. I was fpalm at the ones that I even like, stupid booking.




scrilla said:


> Kane's 15 years of what exactly? horrible storylines? jobbing to stars?


:lmao


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

scrilla said:


> Kane's 15 years of what exactly? horrible storylines? jobbing to stars?


still a better love story than Punk and WWE.

Kane > Punk

plain and simple

:yes :yes
:kane

Kane is more loyal to the company, to WWE Kane holds much more value and is more of a professional athlete. He is one of the best if not the best actor in the business. The dying breath of the AE.

Go cry in your bed, you clearly can't accept change.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

Headliner said:


> Cons:
> -Looney Tunes bitch appearing FIVE times
> -Punk appearing three times again
> -Fella talking on the mic.
> ...


(Y) to the sig


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Hit-Girl said:


> *But he's not facing Cena in Hell in a Cell... he's clearly told us this the past three or four weeks.*


You really think the WWE champion won't have a match at HIAC? Wether its Cena or not its still HIAC a brutal match. He's either facing Ryback or Cena either way how's it believable he can win if he can't kick out of one chokeslam?


----------



## Tim Legend (Jun 27, 2006)

Punk haters are comical....punk jobs in throwaway matches a decent amount..... who really cares? The real story here is how wwe has found a way to take 3 hours and literally present nothing noteworthy or worth even recalling... I honestly can't remember anything from the show and it just ended not to long ago...


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

scrilla said:


> still illogical. Cena's finish has been built as one of the top finishes in the company. Kane's chokeslam is nothing.


Yeah I get that point but you could always argue that title match meant something whereas this match does not mean a thing. If you had to have one team winning it should have been team friendship. If you had every match with that logic it would make all finisher look crap as people would kick out way too often.

No matter what happened people would always complain about the end. 

Though the whole show was mostly garbage


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

And besides what in the fuck did Iran ever do? They never invaded anywhere in the past few years, please change your avatar.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

why are people bent over Kane beating Punk in a pointless match? Last time I checked Punk beat Kane at No Way Out for the WWE Title. The Punk fans need to relax.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

could've had Danielson hit him with something and it would've made sense. Kane's chokeslam is literally a joke. the guy trolling in this thread needs to step his game up too.


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

JY57 said:


> why are people bent over Kane beating Punk in a pointless match? Last time I checked Punk beat Kane at No Way Out for the WWE Title.


People are having their head dug deep in Punk's ass so much it's hilarious.


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

I'm actually surprised Ziggler didn't take the pin. He seems magnetically attracted to other people's finishing moves.

Though honestly I barely even realized Ziggler was even at Raw this week, as invisible as he was.


----------



## Jotunheim (Sep 25, 2012)

BrothersofD3struct said:


> And besides what in the fuck did Iran ever do? They never invaded anywhere in the past few years, please change your avatar.


you are an iran mark, I knew, iran can't draw for shit and their promos suck :rocky


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

scrilla said:


> could've had Danielson hit him with something and it would've made sense. Kane's chokeslam is literally a joke. the guy trolling in this thread needs to step his game up too.


I'm not even trolling.

I'm just a happy Kane fan.

God Punk fans are fucking terrible.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

BrothersofD3struct said:


> I'm not even trolling.
> 
> I'm just a happy Kane fan.
> 
> God Punk fans are fucking terrible.


reported.


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

I'm still shocked that Cena wasn't there tonight and was barely mentioned. Which amuses me as people seem to hate this episode, the episode without Cena.


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)




----------



## Tim Legend (Jun 27, 2006)

Posting the same "yeah! Yeah! Punk jobbed listen to all the butt hurt punk fans" isn't the work of a 

:troll I dunno what qualifies


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

scrilla said:


> could've had Danielson hit him with something and it would've made sense. Kane's chokeslam is literally a joke. the guy trolling in this thread needs to step his game up too.


I agree that would have been better. My point is just rather the legit tag team who are meant to be the best tag team in WWE win the match. Also Punk can use the ziggler walking way thing to add something new to his respect rants. This weeks was ok but kind of bored me. And I agree with that too


----------



## Fatcat (Aug 26, 2011)

Punk has turned into a cartoon villian, which is fine but you cannot give such a character three segments every week. AJ is a pointless character who gets way too much time. Kane and D Bryan were entertaining but the anger management stuff is now just them beating a dead horse. Same crap every week and the joke stopped being funny a month ago. I won't even talk about how awful Sheamus has been.


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

Well, good night, this Raw has been fucking amazing.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

BrothersofD3struct said:


> People are having their head dug deep in Punk's ass so much it's hilarious.


Its not so much that Punk lost, its the fact that the WWE champion who has a HIAC match coming up lost. If Punk wasn't the WWE champion i wouldn't care at all about Kane pinning him. So its not like I'm some big Punk mark who gets pissed any time he loses.


----------



## 11rob2k (Jun 22, 2012)

What ever happened to heel's winning on tv to build up feuds, you have Punk lost clean to a chockslam in a random match on Raw and then think people can see him as a threat to Cena in a Hell in a Cell match, The book for Heels in wwe right now is so bad, Well at lest Antonio Cesaro picked up a some what dominating win.


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

11rob2k said:


> What ever happened to heel's winning on tv to build up feuds, you have Punk lost clean to a chockslam in a random match on Raw and then think people can see him as a threat to Cena in a Hell in a Cell match, The book for Heels in wwe right now is so bad, Well at lest Antonio Cesaro picked up a some what dominating win.


Well you have the tag team champs lose to a makeshift tag team or you do what they did and have Ziggler and Punk lose. I don't mind the result especially as Ziggler left Punk so he has that excuse.


----------



## Jotunheim (Sep 25, 2012)

11rob2k said:


> What ever happened to heel's winning on tv to build up feuds, you have Punk lost clean to a chockslam in a random match on Raw and then think people can see him as a threat to Cena in a Hell in a Cell match, The book for Heels in wwe right now is so bad, Well at lest Antonio Cesaro picked up a some what dominating win.


he lost to a wrapped paper painted grey last week, that was the epithome of crap heel booking, who knows, maybe punk will pick a HIAC win, saddly, not cleanly fpalm


----------



## Das Wunderberlyn (Jan 18, 2011)

what a fucking farce the show was. apart from Sandow turning into a star, nothing people's going to remember this show. 

Punk lol.. same shit every week and everyone here queueing up to blowjob him.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Looking at old shows and current WWE shows is just sobering... it's like they are run by two very different men and not McMahon. He's really, really lost it. There was no logic in the booking tonight. There was no reason to care what happens. It's all a clusterfuck of a senile mind that doesn't understand the wrestling business anymore and it is depressing. Wrestling should be fun, not... whatever this is.

I'm just surprised the past few weeks I've either had it on in the background or didn't really care that I just missed two hours tonight. Maybe I'll be tuning out again for the second time this era... a vertaran hardcore fan... that should terrify the WWE but for some reason they don't give a fuck.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Jotunheim said:


> he lost to a wrapped paper painted grey last week, that was the epithome of crap heel booking, who knows, maybe punk will pick a HIAC win, saddly, not cleanly fpalm


In HIAC its anything goes, there is no rules so no one really wins cleanly in the match, everyone uses weapons and dirty tactics.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

if that finish happened to Dwayne, who i openly hate, after he had kicked out of multiple John Cena finishers i'd be saying the same thing. people advocating shitty finishes because they don't matter are wrong. shitty finishes further diminishes the value of the matches and shows.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

BrothersofD3struct said:


> Well, good night, *this Raw has been fucking amazing.*


I think you might be the only person who thinks that.....


----------



## 11rob2k (Jun 22, 2012)

Stall_19 said:


> Well you have the tag team champs lose to a makeshift tag team or you do what they did and have Ziggler and Punk lose. I don't mind the result especially as Ziggler left Punk so he has that excuse.


I'd rather have the wwe champion getting the win over the tag teams champions, people talk about the wwe title being meaningless now because of Punks reign, (which i do agree with the title means very little now) This is why and its 90% down to the booking of wwe, They need to book Punk to look like a threat or take the title off him.

The way heels are booked now is horrible, none of them look like threats to any of the top faces, they are made to look like jokes. What the wwe needs is a Triple H style heel a heel who does cheat to win but you believe that if he had to win clean he could do it. 

Until the booking of heels goes up the shows wont get any better.


----------



## AnalBleeding (Sep 17, 2012)

lol I cant believe they let him pin Punk and not Ziggler...

im not complaining though. im a kane fan. 

:kane:


----------



## Tim Legend (Jun 27, 2006)

^ it also confirms that the dude is :troll -IN

Only a blind, deaf, and dumb man could equate anything from that show to amazing...


----------



## Das Wunderberlyn (Jan 18, 2011)

AnalBleeding said:


> lol I cant believe they let him pin Punk and not Ziggler...
> 
> im not complaining though. im a kane fan.
> 
> :kane:



:delrio


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

What I Liked: 

- The main event tag match was nothing special, but a nice effort from DB & Punk in addition to a great call back with Ziggler walking out on Punk as revenge for Punk walking out on him weeks ago. Ziggler Vs. Punk down the road to unify the belts? I'd be in favor of that. 

- Sheamus & Sandow had a solid match. It could have been just a typical "Feed the heel to the babyface" type of bout, but they let Sandow be a little creative in there which made it stand out at least a little bit. 

- The tag team tournament match of Rey/Cara Vs. Epico/Primo was a solid outing. 

- Cesaro's amazing show of strength on Brodus Clay was cool. 

- The interaction between Punk & JR was great as usual. 

What I Didn't Like: 

- The opening segment was obnoxious. Lets have a ton of characters pile in the ring to talk about who should be in charge and then screech and scream at each other the whole time. It gave me a headache. And the point? Just to set up a tag team main event. Yeah, never seen that before. 

- The debate segment was painfully bad. What the hell is there to debate about? You are wrestlers! Athletes! Not politicians. It was just a week attempt at the WWE to relate to current events. I could forgive it if the segment was entertaining, but it was painfully bad with Sheamus being his usual unfunny and obnoxious self. With this & the opening segment, the first half of the show was very hard to sit through. 

- Ryback's match was a disaster this week. Watching him fail at picking up Tensai was just terrible was kind of embarrassing. It also looked really bad later when this guy laid an egg earlier in the show and then faced off with Punk when I think a lot of us wanted Austin. It is like "Really? This guy?". He got a loud reaction tonight, which just stuns me. It is incredible the things WWE can get away with sometimes.  I remember us as fans collectively mocking WCW for The Renegade which clearly ripped off The Ultimate Warrior (so much so that some of the other kids I knew back then even thought it was The Warrior at first), but WWE does a gimmick that is clearly a watered down Goldberg, and that is OK. Oh well. 

- Once again, I DO NOT GIVE A FUCK WHO IS IN CHARGE OF THE SHOW!!! And here we are ONCE AGAIN, So and So in charge is "on probation" and people are jocking for the position of power. Yeah...I don't give a shit. Speaking of all that, why did they have to force feed us that executive coach character. Don't they already have an anger management therapist? Why not have him pal around with AJ? 


And the rest of the show was fairly forgettable. Overall, a downright disappointing Raw. It felt like they were finally starting to get on track, but they took a step back here. Punk & Heyman continues to be a nice pairing on TV to drive the show, but the writing continues to hurt my head in a lot of cases.


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

TripleG said:


> Speaking of all that, why did they have to force feed us that executive coach character. Don't they already have an anger management therapist? Why not have him pal around with AJ?


Not sure. It's not like he even spoke a lot. I don't remember him even saying anything. Wade Barrett gave AJ more coaching than that dude did.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Aside from the Punk and JR stuff, this raw was downright pathetic. Just an all around pathetic product at the moment.


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

HHHbkDX said:


> Aside from the Punk and JR stuff, this raw was downright pathetic. Just an all around pathetic product at the moment.


At least until the dumb finish I enjoyed the Sandow/Sheamus match.


----------



## wwffans123 (Feb 13, 2009)

this raw was awful


----------



## Daniel.Bryan (Jul 1, 2012)

*How would you Rate Raw 1st October 2012 ?*

How would you Rate Raw 1st October 2012 ?


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

Ken the Box did not interfere in the tag match main event....what a terrible show!


----------



## Daniel.Bryan (Jul 1, 2012)

*Re: How would you Rate Raw 1st October 2012 ?*

4 stars punk segment was awesome main event was not good i like kofi match and i was excepting jack to return as aface but


----------



## mjames74 (Mar 29, 2011)

show overall sucked, I kinda liked the debate thing, a-train def sandbagged and will be well wished soon, ryback had no problem lifting him last week, fella needs to take that fiery hair straight to hell. always hated jr so him being there was dumb. needed the tag match before the divas match so i had a spot for clean up after dat ass. and heyman for gm has my vote. he can be jabba the hutt and have aj around in a copper bikini like leia. yeah kinda random at the end i'm tired and off to bed.


----------



## CALΔMITY (Sep 25, 2012)

*Re: How would you Rate Raw 1st October 2012 ?*

It's blasphemous how terrible the show was all around. I don't even think there's a number to describe it.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Stall_19 said:


> At least until the dumb finish I enjoyed the Sandow/Sheamus match.



Forgot about that. I wasn't paying attention to that very much, but it did seem decent.

Maybe when they get into the 2.3-2.5 range(If not it's not this week), they'll realize how terrible of a product they're putting out right now.


----------



## Brodus Clay (Jan 6, 2012)

*Re: How would you Rate Raw 1st October 2012 ?*

Awful. the most entertaining things were the botches and that's golden comedy >_>


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

*Re: How would you Rate Raw 1st October 2012 ?*

2.5 out of 10, and that's being generous. That was just trash. :lmao I knew from the moment I read that one report that WWE was "expecting" this Raw to be one of the "lowest rated in the last 15 years" that they were going to throw out some bullshit, half-assed, garbage show.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

After the JR segment I couldn't stomach it anymore. This show was utter horseshit.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

*Re: How would you Rate Raw 1st October 2012 ?*

Can't wait for Mues Raw Reaction of this episode.


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: How would you Rate Raw 1st October 2012 ?*

7/10

AJ in ref outfit
Tag team champions are bigger then the WHC


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

*Re: How would you Rate Raw 1st October 2012 ?*

I missed the last half hour but the rest from what I saw gets a 3 at best. Sandow/Sheamus was decent at least.


----------



## chbulls1_23 (May 5, 2011)

*Re: How would you Rate Raw 1st October 2012 ?*

2 words. Fucking Terrible. Out of 10 I would rate this raw a negative 5.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

guess I am glad I only watched Rey/Cara match and AJ in a ref outfit. Everyone acting like the show is the worst Raw ever.

still mad about Cowboys losing to even care.


----------



## Jobberwacky (Feb 3, 2012)

*Re: How would you Rate Raw 1st October 2012 ?*

2/10. Would not bang


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

Punk is the best thing going on RAW at the moment, pretty much the only thing i look forward to each week.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Was Cena actually not on the show tonight?

Wow. Possibly worse rating they've done in a while coming up. 3 hours is unbearable. I didn't watch the show, but reading the comments, everything just dragged tonight, and they had to bring up Punk tonight 3 different times just to fill time.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Jon Jones said:


> Was Cena actually not on the show tonight?
> 
> Wow. Possibly worse rating they've done in a while coming up. 3 hours is unbearable. I didn't watch the show, but reading the comments, everything just dragged tonight, and they had to bring up Punk tonight 3 different times just to fill time.


Its like they don't even try if Cena isn't there. I'd hate to see what they'd do if Cena had to retire due to an injury, the whole company would probably go under.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Jon Jones said:


> Was Cena actually not on the show tonight?
> 
> Wow. Possibly worse rating they've done in a while coming up. 3 hours is unbearable. I didn't watch the show, but reading the comments, everything just dragged tonight, and they had to bring up Punk tonight 3 different times just to fill time.


Punk appeared 3 times last week as well. I hope the rating is horrible. Was just such a bad raw. Worst in a while for sure. When one of the better points is a big show promo you know it has been a bad raw


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

ToddTheBod said:


> Primo can outwork Cara, easily. Put the mask on him.


This.(Y)


----------



## Svart (Jun 11, 2011)

*Re: How would you Rate Raw 1st October 2012 ?*

So far, a 1 out of 10. Jesus fucking christ. I'm thinking to myself, "why do I watch this?" It must be morbid curiosity. The only saving grace here is Daniel Bryan. The bad? The debate. Why was this staged as a debate? Everything said here can be found in any WWE promo. This is just WWE trying to be relevant. And it sucks. Secondly, this drawing out of promos is obnoxious. "Best in the world" doesn't need to be repeated 50 times. We get it. Further, what is Ryback doing in the WWE? He's booked as a monster, yet he can barely lift Tensai. But another fellow heel, Antonio Cesaro can handle Brodus. So much for believability. And then there's Sin Cara & Mysterio, presenting us with a fucking shitstorm of hurricanranas and arm drag takedowns (because Sin Cara doing this for months wasn't enough).
I've said it so many times before but WWE's programming may well be the most awful on television.


----------



## THA_WRESTER (Sep 29, 2011)

Sheamus vs. Sandow MOTY candidate


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

R.K.O Peep said:


> Punk appeared 3 times last week as well. I hope the rating is horrible. Was just such a bad raw. Worst in a while for sure. When one of the better points is a big show promo you know it has been a bad raw


Yes, but all the three times he came out on last week's show served a purpose. Still a little overexposure of Punk, but he did give us 3 fantastic promos last week.


----------



## chbulls1_23 (May 5, 2011)

*Re: How would you Rate Raw 1st October 2012 ?*


----------



## chbulls1_23 (May 5, 2011)




----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

> Jim Ross ‏@JRsBBQ
> The post Raw celebration truly exceeded my wildest expectations! Dan Hodge, Bill Watts live & videos from @JerryLawler & Bob Stoops! #WWE





> Jim Ross ‏@JRsBBQ
> Vince McMahon & HHH's words were priceless & touching. I'm such a lucky, blessed man. Words cannot express my gratitude. Thanks #WWE & fans!


-


----------



## Commodus (Sep 12, 2011)

I thought it was awesome when Ryback came out to defend JR. Apart from that, it was a bad show. Punk should not have lost in the tag match, it does nothing but make me hate AJ's shitty character even more. Why didn't he just take another personal day and refuse the match?


----------



## BrendenPlayz (Feb 10, 2012)

*Re: How would you Rate Raw 1st October 2012 ?*

2.5/10 was looking forward to it and it was disapointing.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

> Following Monday's Raw broadcast in Oklahoma City, Oklahoma, a Champion vs. Champion match took place, replacing the advertised match between CM Punk and John Cena. Cena did not appear at the show since he is still recovering from arm surgery two weeks ago.
> 
> World Heavyweight Champion Sheamus faced WWE Champion CM Punk. The Celtic Warrior won by disqualification after being struck by Punk with the WWE Championship.
> 
> After the match, Vince McMahon and Triple H appeared before the live audience to resume Jim Ross Appreciation Night. They were soon joined by the locker room, Danny Hodge, Bill Watts and University of Oklahoma football head coach Bob Stoops, who applauded the legendary broadcaster. Sheamus presented Ross with a "Voice of the WWE" award and a pre-recorded message from Jerry "The King" Lawler aired on the TitanTron.


Read more at http://www.lordsofpain.net/news/wwe...M_Punk_Faces_Sheamus.html#A4Yt4ecEGErldYCq.99


----------



## Nacila (Mar 19, 2011)

I liked the ending. We didn't get the same bullshit we get everytime so it's good enough for me. And those who think Punk "losing" was bad writing are probably the same people who bitched when he turned into a boring predictable Superman in his face run. People bitch when champions turn into supermans but when they actually lose they say it was bullshit and should never have happened. Come back when you make up your mind.


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

*Re: How would you Rate Raw 1st October 2012 ?*

Fucking dreadful.

Lake rats rolling in their own shit.


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

What an awful show. 

And what the fuck is with the main event? Are we suddenly in a time warp in June and July again with Kane/Bryan/Punk with AJ in the middle as special ref?

I mean, seriously. I know Cena wasn't there but did they even try to book a good show?


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

5/10. I enjoyed the Punk promos and the tag match between Cara and Rey vs. Epico and Primo. The Ryback and Punk 2nd encounter was also somewhat entertaining for me as it shows that WWE hasn't given up on the angle yet. The match between Sheamus and Sandow was surprisingly good. The JOB..I mean Encore showing up again to interfere raised some questions for me about this group in the future. Other than those things, the show pretty much went downhill from there. The show dragged, bad debate segment(although I did laugh when Sheamus made that Tout). All the debate was is just a cheap comedy shot at the Presidential Debate coming up. Random matches, dead crowd. Not a good Raw at all.


----------



## TheUltimateSmark (Jan 2, 2012)

*Re: How would you Rate Raw 1st October 2012 ?*

Flat and boring. 3/10

It only gets a 3 because of AJ in a ref outfit and Daniel Bryan's beard.


----------



## Ekaf (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: How would you Rate Raw 1st October 2012 ?*

4/10. Horrible show.


----------



## Snothlisberger (Sep 26, 2011)

*Re: How would you Rate Raw 1st October 2012 ?*

Wow, I didn't think it was that bad. I enjoyed the punk promos and I enjoyed D-bry. And I thought the Sandow Sheamus match was very good, save the ending


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

Only caught the Main Event, but I actually enjoyed it. Haven't been keeping up with the E at all lately but Kane and Bryan are a "fun" team and that's it. Bryan/Punk is still... 'magical'. Ziggler is ready to take that next step as soon as they give him the green light. AJ is still cute as anything; her ejections were too. Enjoyed hearing J.R.'s voice as well. Would of liked to catch Punk and J.R.'s interaction. Just don't see myself "CARING" about ANYTHING though these days. Especially their top guys and Main Eventers. Maybe they're just not using the right guys right; whatever this isn't about that.

I'm sure overall though that the show wasn't very good save a few key people.


----------



## Jobberwacky (Feb 3, 2012)

*Re: How would you Rate Raw 1st October 2012 ?*



WallofShame said:


> Wow, I didn't think it was that bad. I enjoyed the punk promos and I enjoyed D-bry. And I thought the Sandow Sheamus match was very good, save the ending


Did you watch live though?


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

*Re: How would you Rate Raw 1st October 2012 ?*

2/10. One point for Punk's promo in the JR Appreciation skit. One point for the fact they didn't take JR off commentary like they always do in this type of segment. That's it.


----------



## Warren Zevon (Dec 15, 2011)

I only caught the main event, I woke up partway through it. Bryan got a lot more offense in than he has been getting lately which I really enjoyed, that avalanche armdrag/no lock combo was beautiful. I marked out when he did that mini hulk up before his kicks.


----------



## Snothlisberger (Sep 26, 2011)

*Re: How would you Rate Raw 1st October 2012 ?*

In other news people shouldn't complain that Punk loses too much or "way more than Cena." Fact is they also complain about the fact that Cena doesn't lose often enough. 

They're complaining for change to something that they are also already currently complaining about. 

Punk loses just enough so he doesn't seem like a Super Punk ala Super Cena. His wins are more dramatic that way, IMO.


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

Warren Zevon said:


> that avalanche armdrag/no lock combo was beautiful.


It was FUCKING beautiful. Made the match for me pretty much. Punk and Daniel need to just have an exclusive feud for like.. EVER. That's pretty much one of the VERY FEW THINGS I could watch all night in the E.


----------



## Stone Cold X (Jun 26, 2002)

A lot of hate towards the JR/Punk feud going on now. It's setting up for a Stone Cold return. It's blatantly evident that WWE *wants* Austin back badly.

BTW: Even though I hate AJLee, I think AJLee looks *stunning* in the red suit tonight, especially her wearing all that *tan* in there. Too bad, that she didn't look too hot as referee. I think her as referee was underwhelming.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

I really hope this doesn't lead Heyman stuck with Vickie. Last thing he needs to be involved with that annoying screech.


----------



## Mr.Cricket (Feb 22, 2011)

*Re: How would you Rate Raw 1st October 2012 ?*

3/10. Only good thing was Punk/JR promo.


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

Jeez, if I hear the words 'Best In The World' or 'Respect' again, I might just jump off a bridge.

Yes. that's how serious I am.


----------



## tomfoolery (Apr 4, 2011)

Worst one in a while. Ruined 3 or 4 good weeks.

They need to decide if Cena is going to go for the belt at HIAC soon or build a new feud and quickly.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

The-Rock-Says said:


> Jeez, if I hear the words 'Best In The World' or 'Respect' again, I might just jump off a bridge.
> 
> Yes. that's how serious I am.


This makes CM Punk a marvelously effective heel, amirite?


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

*RAW "LIKES"*
-Nice tag team match between Rey Cara/Primo and Epico. Didn't feel too slow and was at a good pace.

-Antonio Cesaro making Brodus look like a joke. About time. Impressive strength too. Brodus didn't have a full entrance either which might've been a sign that he was jobbing.

-The Miz defeating Zack Ryder. He needed it after losing to Ryback last week.

-Ryback beating Tensai again. When you beat Cena and Punk and then job to Ryback, you know you fell down hard.

-I like the random pairing of Heat Slater, Drew McIntrye and Jinder Mahal. It's random but at least it gives them something to do. There was not much reaction from them but that's because they're basically jobbers.

-Good long match with Sheamus and Damien Sandow. Two of Triple H's best buddies right now.

-Good promo with CM Punk and JR. Liked that Punk was making remarks about Stone Cold Steve Austin. Would love to see Austin return someday to face him. 

-I liked Ricardo Rodriguez on commentary during the ADR/Kingston match. The match was not bad either.

-I loved seeing AJ referee the main event. Those legs and that body. Got me mesmerized.

"*DISLIKES"*
-Seeing Big Show in the main event picture again. Don't care about his feud with Sheamus. Booker T seemed kinda off in this segment or was I just seeing things?

-Beth Phoenix had a hard fought win over Natalya at last week's Smackdown but to see her lose to Eve was sad. The match was okay though.

-Hated seeing Sheamus Brogue Kick both Cody and Sandow. It was too fake. It's like seeing Santino nail "The Cobra" on two guys at the same time. I'm not buying it. Why can't Orton use the Punt kick anymore? Talk about inconsistency here.

-I don't like the name "Team Hell No." I wanted "Team Friendship" so I can make Mortal Kombat jokes but no I can't! Sucked that Punk took the pinfall loss but it made sense since he ditched Ziggler a few weeks back. No Cena on the show and the show overall was okay only.


----------



## peowulf (Nov 26, 2006)

Showing the post Raw Jim Ross appreciation would make for a much better show.


----------



## Firallon (Feb 25, 2012)

*Re: How would you Rate Raw 1st October 2012 ?*

Boring, like almost every week.


----------



## Rock&Austin (Aug 23, 2012)

*Re: How would you Rate Raw 1st October 2012 ?*

2/10 Just another horror show. And some people think wwe is getting better... give me a break.


----------



## bacardimayne (May 13, 2012)

*Re: How would you Rate Raw 1st October 2012 ?*

Pros:
Punk/Heyman/AJ/Bryan/Kane/Ziggler/Vickie segment
Mysterio/Cara vs Primo/Epico
Sheamus vs Sandow
JR/Punk segment

Cons:
Middle of the show seemed to drag on
Ryback botches
Main event could have been much better considering the talent in the ring
The Debate
Too much AJ


----------



## Setsu00 (Mar 11, 2011)

So...I legit fell asleep on tonight's show... I haven't done that..ever. I don't know what it was...just had nothing to really look forward to.. 

- Opening segment... i don't even know. Just a big cluster of fucks. ._.

- Ceasaro lifting brodus..cool

- Ryback not lifting albert... lolol. I felt bad for him, hopefully he'll bounce back.

- Big Show and Sheamus lil debate was...ugh. Big show was pretty funny though, it's a shame that man doesn't get recognize for his mic skills.. sheamus on the other hand....JESUS. Don't ever talk again... I was somewhat of a fan of his...but GOD DAMN he's terrible on the mic. He's okay if he doesn't try to be funny...but damn his jokes are worst than cena's I swear.

...don't remember much else...again, fell asleep..maybe I'll watch it later but i was very underwhelmed. :| 

Ah well, here's to next week being better I guess.


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

I really liked JR and Punk segment. Ryback coming out was badass.

The crowd were into it as well.

FEED HIM MORE!


----------



## Figure4Leglock (Aug 18, 2010)

a bit off a let down, seems like they really didnt do anything this week. World Championship debate? *sigh*


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

RAW was brutal. The longest TV show I have ever seen. Just a bunch of filler stretched to 3 hours with the most bland RAW main event of all time.

Watchable things:

Big Show's great mic work in the Debate segment. 

Ryback coming out to save JR. 

That's it. Horrendous program.

I saw the off-air JR Appreciation Night they did and it was awesome, they really should have done it on TV. Nice to see it clean and respectful, JR deserve it.


----------



## Pacmanboi (Oct 11, 2010)

*Re: How would you Rate Raw 1st October 2012 ?*

1/10. If AJ wasn't in the refs outfit and didn't look hot the whole night I would have given it a 0. Oh and Eve :kg1


----------



## Rocky Mark (Mar 27, 2011)

on a slight note , i loved kane's small jab at Aj Styles , "Phenomenal kisser" lol


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Anyone have a link to the JR post raw appreciation


----------



## FIREW0LF (Sep 7, 2012)

*Re: How would you Rate Raw 1st October 2012 ?*

I take shits that are more entertaining than this RAW. 3 hours of nothing.


----------



## wwffans123 (Feb 13, 2009)

CM PUNK Please back to the mid-card,you are not a huge draw and boring as a WWE champion.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

> John Cena ‏@JohnCena
> Very different monday for me, this will not become a habit. #nevergiveup


-


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

Just stay home Cena.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

Last week Raw was great. This week Raw was....a mess quite frankly. The only real highlight was Seamus/Sandow tbh which was a great match and I'm happy Sandow didn't get jobbed out even though he lost. The opening promo accomplished absolutely nothing. It was actually an insight into a Raw devoid of any true star power when that was who the opening promo and later the main event consisted of. The debate fell flat on its face but at least Seamus redeemed himself in the Sandow match. While I somewhat enjoyed Punk/JR, I am starting to get bored of this whole respect/BITW thing. I feel like I've been watching and listening to the same promo for 2 months now from Punk but with a different person; Cena, King, Bret, Foley, JR. It's starting to wear just a little thin for me at this stage. The Ryback stuff was...intriguing I suppose and I did like the face off between he and Punk. An eventual match between the two should make for interesting TV lol. I also think WWE deserve kudos for the investment in the tag division. That was another thing I liked. Whoever eventually goes on to face Kane/DB, it's going to feel like an important match which is great. That's really all there is to say about the show this week. It was basically just a bunch of repetitive, disjointed filler if you ask me with a few positive things but not enough. They left no hook for next week either which isn't great and holy fuck this GM storyline needs to go away. I've seen it before, twice this year already and I don't need to see it again.


----------



## Felpent (Jun 11, 2012)

Debate and JR's appreciation segments were the only entertaining part of the show.


----------



## JT Martin (Mar 18, 2012)

wwffans123 said:


> CM PUNK Please back to the mid-card,you are not a huge draw and boring as a WWE champion.


Not really boring.


----------



## IJustKickedStam (Sep 28, 2012)

Ryback is getting pushed too early, and people like rhodes and slater are jobbing


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

WWE has lost it when it comes to their timing. 



> - There were lots of timing issues at last night's RAW from Oklahoma City. Word is that several segments were nixed and the backstage mood felt rushed. The opening segment with Kane, Daniel Bryan, AJ Lee, CM Punk, Paul Heyman, Vickie Guerrero and Dolph Ziggler apparently went around 7 minutes too long. We noted earlier that a Justin Gabriel match was nixed but a backstage segment with Sheamus and Damien Sandow was also nixed.


Read more at http://www.lordsofpain.net/news/wwe...date_The_Miz_and_JBL.html#mv0vRGipeIKTLs6D.99


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

^^^^^ It fucking shows. I said it before but the structure was WAY off last night and a lot of the promos dragged.


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

Promos weren't even good. That opening segment was cringe-worthy esp. after Kane and D-bryan came out of nowhere for no reason. Its a shame millions of people watch Raw each week but wont give TNA a chance which is putting MUCH MUCH better shows each week. 

Monopoly is bad for consumers. WWE is not even trying to be entertaining, they are just throwing shows out there for the sake of it.


----------



## RatedRviper (Jun 28, 2011)

Good show,enjoyed it very much

7,5-8/10

#SCREW THE COMPLAINERS


----------



## RatedRviper (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: How would you Rate Raw 1st October 2012 ?*

8/10
very good show.....I NEVER WATCH LIVE


----------



## JigsawKrueger (Sep 9, 2010)

*Re: How would you Rate Raw 1st October 2012 ?*

On the whole - boring.

Primo and Epico vs. El Luchadores would have been ok if not for the commercial. Sheamus vs. Damien Sandow was a decent match and main event was passable. The rest were glorified squash matches; Ryback/Tensai was a disaster.

The debate was abysmal; CM Punk/JR segment was good but didn't really go anywhere.


----------



## Evil Peter (Jul 26, 2012)

Again Punk and Heyman had all the stand out moments of the show.per worker for his feud after HIAC.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

JY57 said:


> WWE has lost it when it comes to their timing.
> 
> 
> 
> Read more at http://www.lordsofpain.net/news/wwe...date_The_Miz_and_JBL.html#mv0vRGipeIKTLs6D.99


Rushed?! A lot of people commented on how the shoe seemed rushed, but how? How is it possible for that episode of the show to be rushed? Not a single match bar the quick tag with Rey/Sin Cara accomplished anything.


----------



## Scottish-Suplex (Apr 2, 2012)

So basically Cena wasn't available so they just booked the best to appear regardless of drawing ability (I know nothing about who who draws what I just know Cena draws most) and I think it worked out well.

JR/ Punk was a great, JR remains excellent on the mic and he didn't even get humiliated (admitting you can't beat the WWE Champion in a fight does not count as humiliation if you're an aging commentator who never wrestled) and the opening segment was fun.

A few good matches as well so it's all good.

But what happened to Swagger?

Edit: Also, compliments to Punk for making fun of JR in the appropriate manner, i.e his taste for theatrics and love of hamming it up, but not the bodily condition he has no control over.


----------



## Nightingale (Aug 26, 2012)

I don't know why but Ryback is really growing on me lately. I enjoyed his stare down with CM Punk. Punk and JR were fab, over all a pretty decent show. I just hope that Vickie doesn't become Gm, I've rather keep AJ or even better just have Heyman.


----------



## GreenDude88 (Aug 24, 2012)

Overall it was a mixed bag of a show for me, with the segments and main event involving CM Punk solid stuff and worth a watch, but quite a few average matches that as usual let the red brand down a bit. Not a bad show though, but a step down from last weeks broadcast.


----------



## BBoiz94 (Feb 20, 2011)

That "double brough kick" on both Sandow and Rhodes looked fked up as hell. From the replay, it's rather obvious that he 'kicked' in their guts instead of their heads.

EDIT: RICARDO ON COMMENTARY IS GOLD!! 
"HE'S CHEATING... HE'S CHEATING..." "HOW IS HE CHEATING?" "HE'S USING THE ROPES!" *Top rope cross body* 

Hey ricardo, I'm sure you've done that before too!


----------



## Jotunheim (Sep 25, 2012)

Gimmicky said:


> Edit: Also, compliments to Punk for making fun of JR in the appropriate manner, i.e his taste for theatrics and love of hamming it up, but not the bodily condition he has no control over.


to me it shows how good of a worker he is compared to that piece of shit vince mcmahon


----------



## Kalashnikov (Dec 30, 2010)

I loved the opening promo apart from the "I'm the tag team champions" shit. Everyone was on their game otherwise.


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

I did not like the show. I think I liked the Punk/JR segment the best. Also, I'm glad no one dumped BBQ sauce on him or anything like that.

Also too much AJ. I mean she basically took over the Cena role last night, as strange and amazingly bizarre as that sounds.


----------



## Ignoramus (Jun 22, 2012)

I had brutally strong STYLIN 'N' PROFILIN WOO/CAN A' WHOOP ASS hunches throughout the entire show. Was pretty disappointed at the end, but overall pretty damn good.


----------



## BANKSY (Aug 21, 2011)

The meat is on the table , but when will Ryback get his Phil?


----------



## Shawn Morrison (Jan 14, 2011)

Punk and Heyman were gold as usual. the opening segment didn't really click though, i didnt like how they made everyone act childish with the 'I am the ....' stuff. The final match was awesome, i liked the surprise with aj as ref too. Haters gonna hate, still a big fan of AJ, most entertaining diva there is. Despite people saying her act is old, she still manages to entertain me, so keep going WWE. and i like the chances of that happening now that she is over with the fans, so im just gonna have some popcorn and see all of the hating that will get you nothing!


----------



## Moustache (Oct 28, 2008)

Does anyone have a gif of Punk's hoodie unzip botch?

All in all, it seemed like a filler episode with a few standout moments. Nice to see Sandow hanging in with Sheamus as a relative equal. I was afraid they'd have him squashed or quit the match after three minutes again.


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

Moustache said:


> Does anyone have a gif of Punk's hoodie unzip botch?


That was great. Rivaled by HHH's invisible shirt.


----------



## AlwaysBrave (Jan 6, 2010)

RAW is much more enjoyable when you DVR it.


----------



## Shawn Morrison (Jan 14, 2011)

*Re: How would you Rate Raw 1st October 2012 ?*



WallofShame said:


> In other news people shouldn't complain that Punk loses too much or "way more than Cena." Fact is they also complain about the fact that Cena doesn't lose often enough.
> 
> They're complaining for change to something that they are also already currently complaining about.
> 
> Punk loses just enough so he doesn't seem like a Super Punk ala Super Cena. His wins are more dramatic that way, IMO.



this whole idea of 'supercena' is just stupid. Get over it, he is built up as the biggest guy around, he's not meant to or should lose clean to heels, and he DOES lose clean to faces so don't even get to that. 

And btw, John Cena losses way more than any other face does (not that it matters anyway imo) He lost to Del-Rio quite a few times last year, he lost to Rock at WM, he lost every single freaking time to Punk, he lost quite often to Sheamus and Barrett in their feuds too. People are ignoring how many times he actually does lose, its just he's the most credible guy which annoys them. What the hell is wrong with being credible?


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: How would you Rate Raw 1st October 2012 ?*

I liked Antonio's moment, Sheamus vs Sandow was really great, and the ME was pretty entertaining. AJ was funny through out the entire show imo. Swagger returning would have made it a solid 10 for me, so I give it a 6. That debate was horrible. And you can tell that the show desperately needs star power in order to survive. The tag division continues to look great thou. (Y)


----------



## chbulls1_23 (May 5, 2011)

*Re: How would you Rate Raw 1st October 2012 ?*



FIREW0LF said:


> I take shits that are more entertaining than this RAW. 3 hours of nothing.


(Y)


----------



## Killmonger (Oct 7, 2011)

*Re: How would you Rate Raw 1st October 2012 ?*

3/10.

I didn't care for anything besides the Punk segment with JR.


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

*Re: How would you Rate Raw 1st October 2012 ?*

I don't think it was as bad as everyone else is trying to make it out to be. It was the exact same show that WWE puts out every Monday. It was slow, boring, mundane & forgettable & no one will remember this show in the future. That's like every RAW in the last eight years sans one or two moments. But even the shows with the big moments, like the Nexus debut or the Punk shoot, you still can't remember shit from the rest of the show, just those parts. That's the big problem with RAW, they all sort of blend together & it doesn't matter if you watch them or not because nothing ever happens. Three hours to see the same thing you always see.


----------



## truk83 (Jul 22, 2009)

*Re: How would you Rate Raw 1st October 2012 ?*



Walk-In said:


> I don't think it was as bad as everyone else is trying to make it out to be. It was the exact same show that WWE puts out every Monday. It was slow, boring, mundane & forgettable & no one will remember this show in the future. That's like every RAW in the last eight years sans one or two moments. But even the shows with the big moments, like the Nexus debut or the Punk shoot, you still can't remember shit from the rest of the show, just those parts. That's the big problem with RAW, they all sort of blend together & it doesn't matter if you watch them or not because nothing ever happens. Three hours to see the same thing you always see.


I would rather stare at the tits in your avatar for 3 hours every Monday Night as opposed to watching Raw. It is that bad, not that tits are otherwise boring, but I think you get my point.


----------



## blur (Sep 6, 2012)

*Re: How would you Rate Raw 1st October 2012 ?*

3/10. Sandow, Punk and Cesaro carried RAW tonight. Poor booking.


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

I liked this episode. ^^ 

Of course there were 1-2 stupid things/segments whatever, but... nothing is perfect.


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

*Re: How would you Rate Raw 1st October 2012 ?*

The main event was pretty good. Bryan was working Punk pretty stiff. The delivery of the manager ejections and dolph subsequently leaving punk was cringeworthy. Main event should have ended with punk tapping to the no lock, or mailing bryan with a foreign object. The heat for that would have been good.


Or ken the box could have interfered and attacked Bryan.


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

*Re: How would you Rate Raw 1st October 2012 ?*

I'd say it was a downtime Raw, the last few Raws have been pretty good and last night wasn't a bad, just average.


----------



## Sin City Saint (Feb 4, 2006)

*Re: How would you Rate Raw 1st October 2012 ?*

I liked all of the Punk stuff, as well as the continued focus on the re-vitalized Tag-Team Division, and Ziggler in the main event (and Bryan for that matter). They should limit Sheamus' mic time a bit in my opinion (or he should evolve his character a bit - either way). All in all it was a pretty decent show (I'm assuming Sheamus won't be given as much time after Orton and Cena return)...


----------



## SheamusO'Shaunessy (Jan 21, 2012)

*Re: How would you Rate Raw 1st October 2012 ?*

Sheamus and Sandow and the ME saved it.

Sheamus debate almost wrecked it.


----------



## I Came To Play (Jul 18, 2012)

I enjoyed Raw this week.


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

*Re: How would you Rate Raw 1st October 2012 ?*



SheamusO'Shaunessy said:


> Sheamus and Sandow and the ME saved it.
> 
> Sheamus debate almost wrecked it.


Yeah, again the main event was really good. Just terrible execution of the manager ejections.


----------



## SheamusO'Shaunessy (Jan 21, 2012)

*Re: How would you Rate Raw 1st October 2012 ?*



Osize10 said:


> Yeah, again the main even was really good. Just terrible execution of the manager ejections.


It's weird how Sheamus can be so good and so horrible at the same time.


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

*Re: How would you Rate Raw 1st October 2012 ?*



SheamusO'Shaunessy said:


> It's weird how Sheamus can be so good and so horrible at the same time.


It's the booking and nothing else.

Book him against a workhorse in a gimmick match, and all is well.

Turn him into the Irish Cena and feed him corny jokes, I cringe.


----------



## Pro Royka (Jul 2, 2012)

*Re: How would you Rate Raw 1st October 2012 ?*

3/10, travesty and fpalm throughout the show. Only 3 good things, Punk/JR/Ryback segment, Sandow/Sheamus stupid ending tho, and the first segment.


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

*Re: How would you Rate Raw 1st October 2012 ?*

It hurt me to watch Bryan nail those barricades. There's no way that was pleasant


----------



## Moonlight_drive (Oct 8, 2008)

Decent opening segment, and main event
Ryback could not lift Tensai. I dunno, but I think I would blame both for this spot. Since Vince is high on Ryback, this could let to a even more burial for albert.
It makes me sick to see Eve def Beth clean.


----------



## hoeski (Sep 22, 2012)

*Re: How would you Rate Raw 1st October 2012 ?*

boring and long... i still dont get why they made this 3 hours long... yeah come on gimme some bad reputation points


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: How would you Rate Raw 1st October 2012 ?*

Hated the opening promo. Hated the debate. Hated the matches, they were all far too short besides Sandow/Sheamus and the Main Event which was boring. 

The only thing I pretty much liked about this show was the PUNK/JR segment... and Eve's hotness. 

Also, Barrett needs to be featured more, a lot more.


----------



## VAN DAMINATOR (Sep 5, 2006)

I dont really watch Raw anymore but every now and then out of habit I check it out. I think its gold that Punk and Heyman are together,and I dont understand the hate for AJ she is very entertaining. Rey,and Sin Cara teaming up is awesome,and having the voice of the WWE (JR) back is definantly a plus. 

Everything else about the show sucks balls though.


----------



## CALΔMITY (Sep 25, 2012)

Moonlight_drive said:


> Decent opening segment, and main event
> Ryback could not lift Tensai. I dunno, but I think I would blame both for this spot. Since Vince is high on Ryback, this could let to a even more burial for albert.
> It makes me sick to see Eve def Beth clean.


It's been mentioned to death in this thread yesterday that Ryback was able to perform his finisher easily on Tensai last week on Smackdown because Tensai did what he needed to do in order for Ryback to cleanly lift him on his shoulders. Every wrestler knows they need to work together in order to put on a show. Tensai merely sandbagged for one reason or the other most notably the possibility that he had a bitch fit for having to job to Ryback again.

I didn't watch that match with Beth and Eve, but I could hear Eve's theme from the computer room once the match had ended and wouldn't have minded her winning if not for the match being so damn short.


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: How would you Rate Raw 1st October 2012 ?*



Osize10 said:


> It hurt me to watch Bryan nail those barricades. There's no way that was pleasant


Bryan's a tough son of bitch, those barricades are like getting hit with marshmallows compared to the hits he took in Japan and ROH.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

*Re: How would you Rate Raw 1st October 2012 ?*

Background Noise/10. It was cool to hear JBL's theme.


----------



## doc31 (Jan 3, 2012)

If I may, i would like to sum up this episode of raw in a picture please -


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

I fell asleep after the Punk/JR segment, don't have any reason to watch the rest on youtube reading everyones reactions


----------



## Hamada (Aug 17, 2008)

It was alright. What was it JR said during the AJ promo? "Why don't you do the" (I missed the rest). Punk, Heyman and JR were the best bits about RAW.


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

JR was funny during the main event. He kept making statements such as "AJ got in a real nice position there", meanwhile her ass was sticking out.


----------



## Dustin13 (Aug 19, 2012)

*Re: How would you Rate Raw 1st October 2012 ?*

Absolutely dreadful. Disappointed I even wasted my time.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

"Days Of Our WWE Lives" thats was funny


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

moonmop said:


> JR was funny during the main event. He kept making statements such as "AJ got in a real nice position there", meanwhile her ass was sticking out.


:lmao


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

Bryan twirling his moustache and saying I AM A CATCH was the hardest I'd laughed in a while. D-Bry convert here, I look forward to the times I hear his music now.


----------



## Kurt 'Olympic Gold (Jul 6, 2006)

Good Raw, I enjoyed it. Nice matches and I liked most promos.


----------



## #1Peep4ever (Aug 21, 2011)

D bryan making laugh very hard
Punk having great promos and Heyman just being awesome
Jr was great too


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

doc31 said:


> If I may, i would like to sum up this episode of raw in a picture please -


And with that same idea in mind, I'd like to sum up Vince's actions towards wrestling fans with a short video:


----------



## Jingoro (Jun 6, 2012)

same story week after week. daniel bryan/kane and cm punk i liked. aj was finally a bigger part of the show and she was hot as fuck as the ref. every time she counted she would arch her back, stick out her butt, and then flip her hair back afterwards. that was killing me. sandow/sheamus was the best match and i loved it cuz i like sandow. nice to see him wrestle a long match finally. podium falling down on it's own during the debate, ryback's huge fail, and yet another sin cara botch was enjoyable cuz i have stuff to complain about. i like it when there some good stuff and some horrible stuff i can complain about. overall entertained me plenty. i had 4 cans of guinness during the show so that probably helped. i'm probably fucked in the head, but i loved seeing a disaster sometimes too. ryback's fuckup was so huge. i really can't remember anyone ever getting such a huge push(and not deserving it) and then fucking it up completely by not being able to pull of their signature move. especially knowing he had that moment with jr and punk later on. backstage must of been like a funeral when that match was over.


----------



## Vyed (Apr 24, 2012)

Does anyone have the post RAW, OFF-Air JR appreciation night recorded Video or something? Seems like Vince, HHH, Stephanie were present. Couldnt find anything on youtube.

Edit: Never Mind. Found it on WWE.com

http://www.pwinsider.com/article/72354/vince-mcmahon-finally-puts-over-jim-ross.html?p=1


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

Funniest youtube comment I've seen in a long time: Ryback looks like Steve Wilkos on steroids


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

Not sure about this Ryback Punk thing. Visually, the guy makes Punk look like a fly on the wall.


----------



## Jingoro (Jun 6, 2012)

A$AP said:


> Not sure about this Ryback Punk thing. Visually, the guy makes Punk look like a fly on the wall.


yeah, but can he pick him up?


----------



## doc31 (Jan 3, 2012)

All about the S.W.O.


----------



## WashingtonD (Jul 14, 2011)

Slaters the best thing on Raw right now


----------



## Mr.Cricket (Feb 22, 2011)

The "I'm the tag team champions" crap needs to stop. That shit is not even remotely funny.


----------



## Spoetje (Sep 6, 2012)

Opening segent: This opening segment was quite good. The idea of Vickie & Paul Heyman kinda teaming up to demand AJ being removed from her General Manager position was good. AJ coming out and cut if off to say she’s the boss was good. Gives her persona a good twist in my opinion. Other than that this segment lasted waaay too long. The recaps from last week, intro and the segment itself took 24 minutes. 24 minutes before we saw a wrestling match.

Sin Cara & Rey Mysterio Vs Epico & Primo: With the long opening segment I was really hoping for a good match, which those 4 can easily pull off. But for some reason I wasn’t that excited after the match. It wasn’t all that fluent, sloppy most of the time. Mysterio and Sin Cara are working well together though. But it felt like they’d done better matches in the past than they did tonight. Hope to see more from them soon. (From both teams) Finally the tag-team devision is being taken au serieux

Clay vs Cesaro: Was up next. I thought it could be a good decent match. So I was really surprised seeing Brodus Clay was being a jobber to Cesaro. Cesaro looked damn impressive though hitting his finisher move, the neutralizer on Clay. I didn’t think he could do it. I’m not a huge fan of Cesaro but he surprised me in a good way.

The Miz vs Ryder: Ryder jobbing to The Miz. Stupid match, specially how Miz got jobbed last week to Ryback. Worst match of the evening. (Maybe a tie with Slater Vs Santino)

Sheamus / Big Show debate: After this stupid match I was curious to see how they’d play out this debate. I have mixed feelings about this debate. Big Show was surprisingly good at the mic, Sheamus was decent but a bit predicable (Making fun of the 45s title reign of Big Show), other than that this was a bit useless. Kind of the same feelings as Crusade has about this. “Why are we doing this?”

Ryback vs Tensai: A rematch of last week’s SmackDown. The match in general was bad. Ryback getting cheers from the crowd. But the match itself was boring, a typical big man versus big man match. The ending was interesting though. Ryback wasn’t able to hit his finisher manoeuvre on Tensai. I’m not entirely show why. Was it because Tensai sandbagged? Was it because Ryback messed up the timing of it? Probably a combination of both which we’ll find out later if Ryback keeps being pushed.

The Diva’s match was decent. Beth getting some more air-time and she has a good chemistry with Eve. The matches they work are decent. Good for WWE-Diva’s standards.

Slater vs Santino: Together with Mahal & Mcintyre this was just odd. This new stable just seem to be thrown together. “We need more charaters on screen, lets form a stable”…I … *shrugs* It doesn’t seem to be right. I hope they cut this off short. Slater is coming over as a joke, and for him to be the leader? I don’t know….Not excited about this at all.

Sheamus vs Damien Sandow: Match of the night. They worked well together. Sandow is still fairly new and thus has a long way to go, but tonight he proved that he’s good in ring and that he learns things. The end was a bit odd though. Rhodes trying to surprise Sheamus from behind, Sheamus catching Rhodes and then hitting a double Brogue Kick...

Punk – JR – Ryback: Heel Punk…You gotta love him. He’s pure gold at whatever he does. Mocking JR on JR’s appreciation night was funny to see. Punk making references towards Austin 3:16 and then relying to him being the champion for 316 days. It was all good. Then Punk forcing JR to do a walk of shame. Loved it from the start to the end.

You knew when Punk forced JR to do the walk of shame, and when the camera man just stopped to be able to make a shot from behind JR up to the stage something was going to happen. And it wasn’t hard to predict that it would be Ryback coming out. Ryback bringing JR back to the ring was good and this is good for a possible future storyline if Cena isn’t able to wrestle at Hell in a Cell.
Alberto Del Rio vs Kofi Kingston: Another squash match for Del Rio…Starting to get annoyed by it. Certainly when it’s against a guy like Kofie who’s been around for a long time now. He deserves a shot at a main event place. It’s only sad he lacks mic skills to be a top guy for the business. He brings something exciting to the ring. It’s stupid he’s being squashed…

Punk & Ziggler Vs Kane & Bryan: Four men worked really well together, team Hell No always brings something special so that was funny. AJ as a special guest referee was good, she mocked Punk. Sending Heyman & Vickie to the back. That lead to an interesting thing with Ziggler leaving Punk. The other way around since last week. Which made it easy for team Hell No to pick up the victory.

Could be interesting while their managers both want the same but the two of them can’t get along…Overall it had its good parts of the show, but there were a lot of bad things as well. I rate it a 5/10. AJ’s segements in the back were weird, and I couldn’t really figure it out. Some decent matches, but also 3 squash matches…Therefore, 5/10.


----------



## Spoetje (Sep 6, 2012)

doc31 said:


> All about the S.W.O.





WashingtonD said:


> Slaters the best thing on Raw right now


This new stable of Slater, Mahal and Mcintyre right now makes literally no sense. They're just thrown together for some odd reason. I can't take Slater, and (t)his stable serious. Slater still comes off to me as a joke. Specially with his one man rockband gimmick. Specially with his gestures last night on RAW about his One man rockband...Doesn't make sense when you're forming a (serious) stable... I just don't see the point of it. -_- 



mr cricket said:


> The "I'm the tag team champions" crap needs to stop. That shit is not even remotely funny.


I don't agree lol. It's funny to see how they're bringing something new to the Tag-Team division every week. The Tag-Team devision has been revived recently and they're part of it, which I like. I agree with you that it shouldn't go on for another 4 to 5 months, but it's definitely funny for now imo.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

#Raw is trending worldwide right now, on a Wednesday. :/


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

Brye said:


> #Raw is trending worldwide right now, on a Wednesday. :/


thats weird. sounds like people are watching Raw on Hulu today or something


----------



## Moonlight_drive (Oct 8, 2008)

Taker2theMoon said:


> It's been mentioned to death in this thread yesterday that Ryback was able to perform his finisher easily on Tensai last week on Smackdown because Tensai did what he needed to do in order for Ryback to cleanly lift him on his shoulders. Every wrestler knows they need to work together in order to put on a show. *Tensai merely sandbagged for one reason or the other most notably the possibility that he had a bitch fit for having to job to Ryback again.*
> 
> I didn't watch that match with Beth and Eve, but I could hear Eve's theme from the computer room once the match had ended and wouldn't have minded her winning if not for the match being so damn short.


Thet's just bullshit. Albert is a very big and heavy guy, and the move issn;t very easy. Ryback did not could get it done, none was the fault of Albert. It happens.

Yes he could do the move on SD, and that sure was impressive.


----------



## Chingo Bling (Dec 26, 2005)

Sandow>Ziggler 

Jobsquad idea is terrible. Having the 3 guys just show up for no reason was stupid.

I dont get it how they refused to put over ADR, but then give Sandow more offense in one match than Adr in his series of matches. They make Del Rio look like a chump.


Bryan is mad over right now. They gotta put him in with Cena soon. and they gotta get rid of that stupid team hell no shit. just use their names.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Suprised how much hate the show got, I mean it was not as good as last week but I still enjoyed it. CM Punk in multiple segments is a good thing in my view. I mean he's the WWE champion. Also his character is one of wanting to be the center of attention. So it makes sense. RAW is a show that is improving.


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

Lackluster.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

My RAW review:


3 hours is WAY TOO LONG.
CM Punk and Heyman are carrying the show. Along with D-Bry & Kane they are the only reason to tune in at all.
3 HOURS IS TOO LONG.
Thank god for Sky+.
Cole is way more bearable now that he's a face and JR adds a lot to the broadcast.
This show sucks and 3 HOURS IS TOO FUCKING LONG.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

On a positive note, the commentary is actually decent now, where as a month ago it was borderline intolerable.


----------



## BaraaTZK92 (Sep 17, 2012)

RAW 1/10/2012:


Best in the show: 1-Damien Sandow 2-CM Punk 3-Antonio Cesaro
Worst in the show: 1-Brodus Clay 2-Tensai 3-Big Show

Match of the Show: Sheamus VS Damien Sandow
Worst match of thenight: The Miz VS Zack Ryder

Some notes:
- CM PUNK and Paul Heymen are carrying the show alone.
- A 3 hours show is a very long show.
- Damien Sandow is a future world champion.
- Sheamus is awful on the mic, he thinks he is funny but he's not.
- I don't know how are we supposed to take Encore seriously if Creative aren't even allowing Slater to beat Santino.

Not a very good show, at least no like last week.
CM Punk is the only good thing to watch nowadays on RAW.


----------

